# Agree or Disagree with the above opinion?



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree.

CM Punk is superior to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree

Becky Lynch should be pushed as one of the top faces of the women's division.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

agreed

Chocolate is better than Vanilla


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

WWE's product will get even worse when the new tv deal kicks in, not better or par.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree

Becky Lynch is not as good her fans claim her to be


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. She's decent but she's no Asuka. Nothing worth getting excited over.

Avengers 4 will be better than Infinity War


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree

AJ Styles is a Phenomenal Athlete even at his current age.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree (I actually prefer him as a performer now too)

Bray Wyatt is massively overrated.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree

Trish Stratus was inferior to Molly Holly and Victoria in terms of Workrate.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Disagree

Big Brother is the best reality show on TV ever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. It was once highly entertaining, especially like 2006. I loved it back then. Nowadays it's one of the worst reality shows out there.

Fortnite is a shit game, and highly overrated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Adding pineapple to pizza should be required by law.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree


LeBron James is the greatest NBA player of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't disagree...


Asuka is the bestest wrestler in the multiverse.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree.










Pizza is the best food ever created.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Disagree.

















Agree.

The Exorcist (1973) is overrated.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree, actually. Looking at it now anyways. I didn't think it was _that_ scary. I actually laughed at some points, I'm fucked up. But I totally _get_ why it is a popular film & why it was overrated at the time. People were genuinely terrified and hadn't seen something like that before.

I still think it's a good film, but I'm not crazy about it or think it's the best Horror film like some do.

Halloween sucks nowadays. :sadbecky Rarely see kids doing it these days, the streets used to be booming. Being a kid was amazing back then.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. Halloween sucks and is pointless tbh.

The 1980s is the best decade for music.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Generally speaking, TV series are better than movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

A taco is a sandwich


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

WWE is the worst wrestling company with a tv deal currently


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're the most incompetent. I don't know if worst is fair, just because it's not the fault of the talent. WWE has the potential to be great, like NXT is, if Vince wasn't around. In fact, if they were booked exactly the same as NXT, the main roster would be blowing NXT out of the water. It wouldn't even be close. The disparity between talent is insane.

Iron Maiden - GOAT Metal band? :agree:


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

80's? YEAH. 

GOAT? No.

-

Seafood is one of the better kinds of food?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

God exists


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Books are better than visual media.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Social media has been detrimental to society


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed

TV has gone down the crapper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

There are more than two genders


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree

Birthday aren't that important anymore.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Disagree. I still love celebrating my birthday  :lol

The Kardashians are the most useless "celebrities" ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed

Shooters are the most over exposed genre in gaming


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Disagree. I'm not a fan of FPSs in the slightest, but the genre still sells like hotcakes. It's exposure is perfectly proportional to the demand for it.


VR will become the main / most popular method of gaming 5-7 years.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Unless it drops in price, I will say disagree


Losing Saturday morning cartoons sucks


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree I'm too old for that shit.

Resident Evil 2 remake is highly anticipated by the gaming community including you?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

The Final Fantasy VII Remake will be end up being a Playstation 5 game


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Not highly anticipated by me. I've played the game, been there done that. Remakes are neat when done right, but I anticipate interesting _brand new_ games MUCH more. Highly anticipated by the majority? Sure, I agree.


EDIT Ninja'd. At this point I'd probably entertain that possibility (FF7 on PS5).


The Thief series (excluding the 2014 game) is the best series in the stealth genre.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Not highly anticipated by me. I've played the game, been there done that. Remakes are neat when done right, but I anticipate interesting _brand new_ games MUCH more. Highly anticipated by the majority? Sure, I agree.
> 
> 
> EDIT Ninja'd. At this point I'd probably entertain that possibility (FF7 on PS5).
> ...


Only stealth game I have played is Splinter Cell and Assassins Creed so I have to disagree

Boxing is more entertaining than UFC and MMA in general.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree, and I hate UFC.

Punch, punch, punch, punch, punch, punch, punch, punch, punch, punch, etc. Do something. 

Movies set in the past are better than movies set in the future.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Twitter is better than Facebook.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Daniel Bryan is better wrestler than AJ Styles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I suppose I'll agree in terms of functionality. Twitter is an absolute FUCKING cesspool, though, so no in terms of the userbase. Granted, Facebook might be bad as well, but Twitter is something else. 

I don't have a Twitter account, though, so I'm just going off what I've seen of the way it functions from the few accounts I actually follow (not follow as in Twitter follow, lol). You can probably guess what one of them is. 

EDIT - Oh, 10000000000000% he is. In every area. This is not even up for debate as far as I'm concerned.

Of the four major mediums in entertainment and art, music, tv, movies and video games, music is the one that has the most universal appeal and draws the most emotional response.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Josh Holloway is an underrated actor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know who Josh Holloway is, so.....agree? He must be underrated if I've never heard of him, if he's at all decent.

Charles Dance (Tywin Lannister) is the best *actor* on Game of Thrones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree. For me, it's Stephen Dillane.

Football should be called football and not soccer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stephen Dillane I thought was the second best. Charles Dance just put on a master class in classic Shakesperean acting. Dillane was incredible, but nobody surpassed Dance, in my opinion.

Agree, but I don't call it that, because I hail from the soccer part of the world. I might call it that if we didn't have football, which shouldn't be called football.

Venom is going to bomb at the box office


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed

The CW is a shit network


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

Avengers 4 will make more money than Infinity War


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Agree I think 4 can beat Force Awakens and come very close to Titanic.

Mission Impossible 5 was the best Mission Impossible movie in the series.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Disagree. I liked Fallout better.

Assassin's Creed Unity is the worst Assassin's Creed game in the series.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yea easily

Uncharted is the one game that needs to be made into a movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree, on two fronts. One, no video game property should EVER be made into a movie, with the track record Hollywood has with video game movies. Second disagreement, Mass Effect, God of War, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption. I mean, come on, son. Done PROPERLY? Fuggit about it.

The first AC is easily worse than Unity. Unity was the one most fucked by bugs, but content wise, the first AC is GAHBAGE, as Kristian Harloff would say. They had no idea what they were doing with the mechanics and the characters were entirely dull and void of interest. The second game is basically the first game, for all intents and purposes. That's what made the formula.

Coke > Pepsi


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Despite Last Jedi reception and Solo flopping, Star Wars Ep IX will break 1 billion dollars worldwide at the box office.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree, yes the movies suck now but it still has name recognition.

Michael Fassbender needs to fire his agent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Depends on if it's the same agent that got him X-Men.

I think Episode 9 won't break a billion. I've thought about this before.

God of War 2018 has the best twist in gaming in years. No spoilers.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Agree. It caught me by surprise and left me staring at the screen for a while.

Inception is an overrated film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And like all good twists, they laid the ground work before hand, so you can see the clues when you go back and play it again.

Inception is overrated, yes.

The Dark Knight is overrated because of Heath Ledger.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It was an amazing game with amazing storytelling all around. Can't wait for the next ones.

It's my favorite superhero film, but I have to agree. Even if just a little bit.

Darksiders is one of the most underrated videogame series going on today.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree


Chadwick Boseman needs to stop taking all the good black icon biography roles out there in Hollywood. Jackie robinson, Thurgood, James Brown, Black Panther, enough!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree Darksiders is underrated. It's not exactly a great narrative, it's a little below average but solid enough, but I'll keep playing them.

It doesn't really bother me one way or the other about Chadwick. I don't like biopics, so Black Panther is the only one I've seen. As long as he's killin' it, earn that cheddar cheese.

Uncharted 3 is the best Uncharted.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

Uncharted 4 was disappointing


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Disagree

Batman: Arkham City is the best Batman video game.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Surprisingly, I thought Uncharted 3 was easily the worst story wise. Gorgeous visuals though.

Agree Asylum is easily the best.

Cloak and Dagger is the best mcu tv series currently running.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Disagree

Netflix' Iron Fist was better than Luke Cage (season 1).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. Neither was that good, but Luke Cage was better.

Jessica Jones season 1 is the best Marvel Netflix season.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Disagree. I liked Daredevil S1 and The Punisher better.

Arrow is the worst superhero show currently.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree, don't know how Arrow is even on the air anymore. Only thing comparable in low quality is runaways.

The defenders is the worst of the current batch of super hero team up shows/ movies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. Legends of Tomorrow is worse. I didn't mind Defenders.

Darkseid will never make it into a movie.  (He's not in New Gods, apparently)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Disagree. At one point he has to appear on the big screen. (Hopefully that will happen in our lifetime)

Spider-man PS4 game will be very successful and spawn sequels.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Undoubtedly. I'm seeing hype for this game literally everywhere, hope it delivers, but it being a success sales wise is pretty much a given.

Goldeneye is the best James Bond film.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

People should not have sex before marriage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never seen it, but I suspect not. From what I can gather, the most respected Bond film seems to be 1964's Goldfinger, starring Sean Connery, and then 2006's Casino Royale, starring Daniel Craig, although sources may vary. Goldeneye seems to rank somewhere in the top 10, though. 

EDIT - Yes, I agree. Obey the Lord, people. This is not a suggestion.

The Lord Of The Rings trilogy is arguably the greatest cinematic achievement ever created, when you consider all aspects of filmmaking, and not just story (and Return Of The King was rightfully awarded with 11 Oscars, tying the most in history. For a nerd film, unprecedented.).


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

In season 8 of GOT Jaime should be the one to kill Cersei, not anyone else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely. I'm adamant about this. All the foreshadowing in the series demands Jaime. I'm scared they're gonna cock it up and have Arya kill Cersei with Jaime's face or something.

Asuka needs to be the next womens world champion, not Becky.

Judging.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree. She should've won at Mania.

Dogs>Cats.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

It is not at all harmful to society to legalize same sex marriage.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

WWE should go back to brand-exclusive PPVs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, they were good back in the day but the product is so poorly booked these days and the whole roster lacks starpower so brand exclusive would not draw. 

Smoking is worse than alcohol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree. Smoking sucks in general.

Mandy Rose is the best looking female in the WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

-----

<----- By 1000 lightyears.

Metal is the best genre of music.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Poets of the Fall are the most underrated band in the world.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. The most underrated bands in the world are Edguy and Blind Guardian.

Some of The Beatles stuff like Come Together and I Am The Walrus is absolute jibberish nonsense and fucking horrible music. I'm not saying all of it, but some of it.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree. Some of it is really bad.

Asuka>Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.

Tim Burton (as a director/artist) is groovy.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree Tim burton's a one trick pony

M Knight's Glass is going to be a disappointment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

Micheal Bay should never be allow near an 80s franchise ever again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

The Matrix should have been a stand alone film with no sequels.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

Dark City was a better film than the Matrix


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

John Wick 2 is the only Keanu sequel that should exist


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Game of Thrones' quality has dipped drastically since the beginning of Season 5


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Agreed

Negan from the Walking Dead is the most overrated bad guy since the Joker.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree


:thelist

Agree
The Simpson should have ended at least 10 year ago


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Agreed, maybe even sooner then that as after season 10 it became truly crap.

American Dad is the best show out of current Simpsons, family guy and Cleveland show (be racist to leave that one out :lol )


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Humans coexisted with dinosaurs


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Aliens influenced early humans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

The universe has always existed


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Agree

Society would be better if facebook had never been created.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

The Real Ghostbusters was one of greatest cartoons ever made


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Totally agree, was a great show.

Digimon was better then Pokemon (story wise)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

Transformers Generation 1 wasn't as great as people say it was


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Agree

Black Panther sucked/been overrated to hell


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sucked? No. Overrated? I hate that word because it basically means that too many people liked something more than I liked / disliked it, but I definitely don't agree with the level of praise that it got. I'll just leave it at that.



There's more great music being made today than there was in the 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s (not just talking about mainstream, which I generally dislike today).


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Nope, disagree.

Football is better then Rugby


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed. I've always found Rugby boring as fuck. Football is quite boring as well though IMO. Don't get the appeal for either. Only thing I really watch is the World Cup.

The Punisher is the best Marvel Netflix show.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Agreed, I love Punisher :mark

Spiderman is better then Deadpool (comics and films. Plus I'm referring to Peter Parker as Spiderman).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree in comics disagree in films ( they can't get spiderman right).

Kingpin is the best marvel Netflix villain.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd probably agree. I think Ben Barnes as Billy Russo was awesome as well. He's my personal favourite. I like how there is a lot of layers to him, and I think he'll be amazing as Jigsaw.

Most Superhero films are pretty overrated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

The Arrowverse is shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

There is no evidence for evolution


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

WWE is screwed when Vince dies


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm, agree in so far as the people thinking that Triple H will be this amazing promoter when he replaces Vince are in for a very rude awakening.

The multiverse is real and there is an infinite number of universes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

The wrestling industry will start to shift from WWE towards the indy promotions in 5-10 years


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Disagree, the fan base is too loyal to WWE despite all their complains and WWE will continue to raid for talent, hindering the indies.

Grunge music was a great


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh.

Clea NEEDS to be the focal figure in Doctor Strange 2.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Eh.
> 
> Clea NEEDS to be the focal figure in Doctor Strange 2.


Yes you are

Why the hell not

Titans will end up being better than the Arrowverse shows


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agreed, though thats a low bar to clear.

Cottonmouth died way too soon on Luke Cage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Kilgrave should've been brought back to life in Jessica Jones season 2, instead of merely being a hallucination for a few scenes. This would not be difficult to do, as Kilgrave has a healing factor in the comics, and would've made sense for him to acquire it after dramatically increasing his powers and his veins briefly turning purple in episode 13 of season 1, which is what I thought was happening when I watched it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES! 100%! 

The Joker is the greatest comic book villain of all time.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

AJ Styles should lose the title to Samoa Joe at HIAC.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah. 

Kairi is the 2nd greatest NXT Women's Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Early odds have no belts changing, so it looks like they're going to fuck both Joe and Braun. Braun I care less about, Joe is inexcusable.

Yes, she is. 

The original NXT womens title is hard to look at the same way after knowing that Paiges fuck toy jizzed on it. :tripsscust 

Addendum:

I felt bad for Asuka that she had to carry a belt around that people now associate with jizz.....but then again, based on the impression I have of her, she's a bonafide freak (I mean freak in the sexual sense), so maybe she thought it was funny or didn't mind, I have no idea. If anybody wouldn't it's her.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Aquaman movie will underperform at the box office.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree I think Jason Mamoa is more then enough to bring in the audience ( particularly the females) for this film.

The next Batman after Affleck is likely to be a downgrade.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Superhero movies will go out of fashion in the next decade


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree partially, but not organically. What will happen is the MCU will bring in Captain Marvel and cater far too hard to feminists and turn into Star Wars, losing a lot of money in the process. With DC's inability to keep up with Marvel, and Marvel degrading themselves to tow the liberal agenda, comic book movies will lose much of their luster and things will likely go back to the way they used to be. However, they've been so ingrained into society that it will never go back to being as bad as it was before, where you get one or two CBM's every few years and they're bad. We've hit a certain level of security, for better or worse.

Do you agree with that statement?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Kevin Conroy is the best Batman actor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

To me, he's the ONLY Batman actor. Those animated shows have just made everyone else inadequate next to the actors cast in those series's.

Mark Hamill is the best Joker.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

While I do agree that Comic movies will go out of style, I disagree that they will go out of style because of identity politics. Unlike Kathleen Kennedy, Kevin Feige knows what he's doing. He knows when to push and he knows when to pull back. I have yet to see any marvel movie that failed because the message over rode the story and I doubt we'll see that happen in the near future.

edit 
Agree about Mark Hamil. He kills it as Joker


Finn should have been the protagonist of this last Star War series not Rey since that would've given us a perspective we've never seen before and he was the one person in the first movie who had relationships with all the important characters..


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Wonder Woman 1984 won't make as much money as the first film.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

edit - got got ninja'd.

not sure. but ill say agree. 

The WWE is a terrible product right now


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Spider-man is the most popular Marvel character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

At the moment, probably not. Overall, probably.

Doctor Strange SHOULD be the most popular Marvel character.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't make up my mind. He's my favourite Marvel hero, I don't know if he's quite my favourite Marvel character. They all hover around the same level. I'd be happy with it.

Joker should be the most popular DC character.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

How can _anyone_ disagree with this? Without him the Batman franchise would have never been as big as it is right now. Agreed all the way!

Rogue from X-Men (TV Series 1992–1997) might be the sexiest female Marvel character of all time:










:zayn3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Body wise, I would have to assume so. That's a GOAT level ass. Face wise, probably not. I don't really know much about Marvel cartoons, and obviously I can't say somebody from the MCU is better looking, because that's a human being who's been cast to play that role, and not how the artist drew them. 

What the hell am I doing with my life, analyzing the attractiveness of a cartoon character? :side:

Oh, this isn't the ask the question thread where I would ask that, lol. I have to put something else.

Uhhh.....Infinity War is the best comic book movie of all time.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Body wise, I would have to assume so. That's a GOAT level ass. Face wise, probably not. I don't really know much about Marvel cartoons, and obviously I can't say somebody from the MCU is better looking, because that's a human being who's been cast to play that role, and not how the artist drew them.
> 
> *What the hell am I doing with my life, analyzing the attractiveness of a cartoon character? :side:*


@bold part: :lmao :lmao :lmao Made my day.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhhh.....Infinity War is the best comic book movie of all time.



I don't know.... Tough to say, it's definitely up there in the ranks but I'm still mesmerized by the Winter Soldier and Civil War flicks. But then again Infinity War has Thanos.... Ah what the hell, agreed!

-----.

Doomsday is the coolest character to play with on Injustice 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. Team Zatanna.










Hsien-Ko is the greatest fighting game character ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Raw last night was awful


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

> Raw last night was awfull


Agree

SmackDown tonight will be much better


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree (it's shorter)

Quentin Tarantino is the most consistently great director of all time


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

WWE needs to host Raw and SmackDown in countries other than USA, Canada and UK.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. The same crowds all the time get boring. Then again, it doesn't really matter unless the product is better, too. Right now it's dreadful, glad I'm far away from it.

Reservoir Dogs is Quentin Tarantino's best film. Pulp Fiction is awesome, but RD is :trips8


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree, it goes

1 - The Hateful Eight
2 - Django Unchained
3 - Kill Bill (Tarantino considers them one movie. They're only 2 parts because of time)

And then everything else. 

I don't know where I rank the others other than Death Proof is the worst, and Jackie Brown is the second worst. Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs and Inglourious Basterds are all competing for the middle spots, and I'm not sure what order I'd put them in. It's been a long time since I've seen all 3.

More people need to appreciate Tarantino's best movie, The Hateful Eight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

The claims about the earth being flat have merit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. The only people who believe this nonsense are crackpot conspiracy theorists, and almost all of the time, these idiots are Christians, which is insane to think about, because the Bible itself refutes the Earth being flat, when in Isaiah 40:21-22, it says that God sits upon the "circle of the Earth", and then in Job 26:7, it says he "hangeth the earth upon nothing", referring to how the Earth is suspended by gravity. These are scientically accurate statements, written at a time when no one would have known better and in fact everyone claimed all sorts of BS, yet supposedly, this book is all lies and fairy tales. 

The point, these flat Earth Christians are a bunch of dumb shits who probably aren't even saved, if God hasn't even imparted upon them the simplest facts about the shape of the Earth.

Red Meat'll kill ya. (A classic Chris Rock bit I was just thinking about)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

No evidence will ever be found of intelligent extraterrestrial life in the universe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree.

Now that I've said that, you should expect an Alien Invasion at any moment. :beckylol

Naughty Dog is the best game developer currently. I'm slightly biased because Uncharted, but man, they haven't let me down in a while now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. 


Batman Returns >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman Begins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Christian Bale was the best Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DISAGREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Mummy (1932) > The Mummy (1999)

Judging.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Mummy (1999).

Sue me.










24 is one of the best TV shows of all-time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. Messed up. Edited my post, but this stands:






Disagree.

Kairi Sane is an international treasure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure, why the hell not.

Asuka is an international treasure


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did I just hear Disagree in regards to 24 being one of the best TV shows?










What is wrong with your opinions Phantom?!?

As for Asuka being a international treasure: 










TimeSplitters 2 is one of the best FPS games ever made.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

24 really isn't very good. The writing and quality of acting is network tv level, which isn't stellar.

Never played it, but for its genre, probably. I don't like FPS's.

Asuka will not appear on SmackDown yet AGAIN.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You picked Fraser over Karloff! You don't get to be upset!

Disagree.

EDIT:

Disagree. 

Deadpool is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo overrated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

There is no evidence for the existence of God


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought this was about opinion, but fine, I'll bite:

Agree

Dexter had a horrible series finale


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed, very bad finale

Red wine is better than White wine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys disappoint me. 










As for Dexter, agreed. That show got horrible towards the latter portions. Started off well, and got progressively more terrible.

Edit: Disagree. I don't like Red Wine, although I can stomach White Wine. Not very big on Wine either way.

Iron Fist should have never got a second season.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

A Defenders show without Doctor Strange, The Hulk, Namor, and Clea is straight-up jive.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Agree.


Taxation _is _theft.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll disagree, because I like them better in the movies. The movies are of considerably higher quality than the tv shows. The tv shows are not doing well anymore, and even at their peak, the creative just doesn't measure up to the films. Plus, I like the current Defenders line up. They need to re-cast Iron Fist, but I like it. I didn't hate Defenders, it was just too short and they shouldn't have killed off Scott Glenn. 

If you made a tv show about the Defenders in a perfect world, with the worlds greatest writing crew, and they could still appear in the movies and move around the universe, then I would agree. 

WAY LATE EDIT - I don't fucking know. I don't bother with politics.

If Asuka was a white American, she'd be a mega star.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Disagree.


Well, you were right. I'll happily concede defeat on that one. Still, I don't like the feud she's in. She should not be feuding with the IIconics or teaming with Naomi. I know the SmackDown womens division is thin, but come on, just put her in a squash match instead. That could de-value her to the level of competing on the pre show. 

I really hope they're not planning to team them up to go for the new tag titles. Alternatively, I did hear some people say they turned Carmella babyface, which would mean that the door is once again open for Asuka to turn heel, after the door was closed with Becky turning. It was rumoured that she would be turning soon. The problem is, if she turns heel, that probably means Asuka vs Naomi at Evolution, which would be......a fucking disaster, let's just say. 

The prospects still do not look good. They need to have her turn on Naomi, absolutely crush her at HIAC, get into the Charlotte/Becky match, tap out Becky and become the biggest heel on the brand, and carry it forward from there. Charlotte can drop the title without losing it, so she gets to claim she was the uncrowned champion the whole time, which is a very Vince McMahon thing.

None of this is going to happen, obviously.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Well yes with addendum that she's also blonde, and big titties don't hurt.

I'll just come out and say it, WWE has some racist assed booking/pushing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

The name TNA sounded better than Impact Wrestling


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Disagree.

Pancakes > Waffles.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Dane Cook is not funny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. He's never been funny, he's shit at acting and his movies are all awful.

Netflix should make a Blade TV show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure, I'm not bothered with what Netflix does :shrug 

Some trans girls are actually very attractive and it's not even remotely gay to like one.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Disagree

Avengers: Infinity War is the best MCU film.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Sure, I'm not bothered with what Netflix does :shrug
> 
> Some trans girls are actually very attractive and it's not even remotely gay to like one.


:henry3

Disagree. Prefer Iron Man & The Avengers. It's still awesome though.

Pro Wrestling will never be "cool" again.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Agree


Spider-Man Homecoming is the best Spider-man movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I agree.

Horror of Dracula is the best Dracula film.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Regardless of what you think about the rest of her work, Carmella's mic skills are exquisite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree. She's one of the best mic workers in the company along with Alexa Bliss and Mickie James.

Mickie James had better booking in TNA.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. 

EDIT:

Agree.

We Have Always Lived in the Castle is Shirley Jackson's masterpiece.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably.

Mr. Negative has no business being the main villain of Spider-Man PS4.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree


Gameplay is more important than story in Superhero games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* Why did it have to be somebody who's been arguing with me in the Spider-Man thread for several pages?

*DISAGREE*

Let's try this again.

Mr. Negative has no business being the main villain of Spider-Man PS4.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed so we can stop talking about Spider Man. 

Christmas is a extremely overrated holiday.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A bit of both. I'm not exactly hugely in to the Comics or anything, but I would have preferred to see someone like the Green Goblin for example that I'm more familiar with be the central villain. However, it isn't a deal breaker for me at all.

I'll say agree, because that wouldn't have been my first choice for the central Villain.

Edit: Agree. It is pretty overrated. Although, I do love Christmas.

Tobey Maguire had the best Spidey films, well, except the third one. Really wasn't a fan of Holland, but that's just me.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Agree. Holland is a very good spidey but Homecoming was a 5/10 at best, and compared to the Maguire films (1&2) it's shit. Spiderman 2 is still one of the best superhero movies ever made.

God of War will end up being GOTY.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

DISAGREE (btw fuck your opinion on Homecoming)


Modern rap shouldn't be as hated on as it is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. Most Modern rap sucks balls from my experience. Don't really like any of the artists compared to the past. There is some hidden gems I suppose, but it still isn't up to the standard of the past for me. I've been losing interest in Rap music for a while now.

Red Dead 2 will probably be GOTY. It's Rockstar & technically it looks amazing. Only thing I'm worried about is the Story.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree. Hopefully. 

Sport in general is terribly boring, especially on TV.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Playing sports isnt boring at all so i'll disagree.


People who are burning Nike gear are fucking idiots.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree. I'll still be keeping my Nike shoes lol. 

Cesaro should always be a midcard talent.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

House of Cards should have ended by the third season


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Disagree. Cesaro is fucking great.

It's time for some Drama :sasha3 One sided love is the absolute worst feeling imaginable.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree. Being depressed is the worst feeling


Kevin durant is a pussy ass bitch


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

One sided love can easily lead to depression, especially when you're dealing with her everyday, so it's the same imo.

Sorry I don't know who that is.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree. 

Jeff Hardy should win a world title one more time


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree

Aaron Rodgers is more talented than Tom Brady


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Disagree. Rodgers has a better arm and is more mobile, and may even have an edge in creativity, but Brady is way smarter and has far superior leadership skills imo. Talent for a QB is more than just arm, and Brady (who I dislike) has way more at his disposal than Rodgers does.


College football is better to watch than the NFL.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree college football is much more lopsided in terms of talent.

leslie jones is overrated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never seen Leslie Jones perform, so I couldn't tell you. 

AJ Styles is overrated.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

disagree

Undertaker is overrated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

Cotton Hill is funnier than Hank (not a shot at you because you disagreed. I've always just thought Cotton was the funniest KOTH character)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Avengers 4 will beat Star Wars: The Force Awakens at the box office (worldwide).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm skeptical because Infinity War couldn't do it, but I'll agree.

Avatars box office record will never, ever, ever in the history of cinema be broken.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Disagree. I think it will happen in the next decade or so due to ticket prices and increased revenues from foreign markets such as China.

GTA 6 should take place in Vice City.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Next year's WrestleMania main event needs to be a SmackDown match


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed. Smackdown has FAR more talent than Raw. 

All political parties suck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cotton Hill and his amazing humor would never be allowed on the air in 2018, and if it got on air, it would be promptly cancelled after a bunch of pussies saw it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree plenty of shows on with that type of humor. Just got to know where to look. 

Kai en tai should've choppy choppy val's pee pee


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

What the fuck are you talking about.


EA is better than 2k


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure. I stopped buying WWE games after the first 2k game so. :shrug 

GTA San Andreas is the best GTA game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

XBOX One > PS4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hahahaha, hell no. :lol

Nintendo > Sega.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But that blast processing...










Agree.


Vincent Price is the GOAT.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree. Only a heathen would disagree with that.

This new Halloween will be the best horror movie of the year.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree. If only for the fact that every other horror movie this year sucks


Young Justice is better than the whole Arrowverse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

Tales from the Crypt is the best show HBO ever produced.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree don't get me wrong, I love Tales from the Crypt but HBO has produced better.




Jamie Lee Curtis best scream queen of all time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. It's gotta be Barbara Steele.




























The Phantom of the Opera (2004) is to Phantom what Twilight is to vampires.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Agree


Eminem is washed up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. His latest album is awesome, a return to form. Not as good as his early 00's work, but pretty good.

Most American Sitcoms are pretty unfunny, British style of Comedy is way funnier & dry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Ant-Man and The Wasp > Deadpool 2


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree. I thought Ant Man and The wasp was kinda average. DP2 is one of the best action films this year.


The ending to Infinity War is one of the best endings to any film ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. It was beautiful. 

Not as beautiful, however, as Gamoras death scene, which is the best scene the MCU has filmed.






1:38

*CHILLS*. The delivery, the music, the facial expression, the lip quivering, the tear rolling down his face, the thematic significance of him having no concept of what love actually is, but thinking he has it for her. Beautiful. Breaktaking. Perfect. So much said with such a simple scene.

Also, Red Skull came back earlier in the same scene. Jaw dropping.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree, it was a good ending

Black Widow should have gotten her solo film before Captain Marvel


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ehhh i'll say no. Although I do dislike Captain Marvel at least Black Widow is already established. 


A Hawkeye movie would be way better than a Black Widow movie.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm a little torn. Scarlett Johansson is killing it as Black Widow but I have always enjoyed the humorous side of the Marvel flicks and Hawkeye is obviously one of the more quick-witted funny characters out there in the squad. So probably Agree for now.

---.

Nick Fury is a very underrated character.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Somewhat agree.



"Mumble rappers" aren't as bad as people think they are.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Agreed. As long as the beat is dope I'm good.

---.

Gwen Stacy > Mary Jane.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree. MJ is better


Starfire > Barbara Gordon


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Agree.


Nav's verse on Yosemite wasn't that bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah. 

EDIT:

That "heck yeah" was for Gwen.

I don't know. Sorry.

Mysterio is underrated.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree 

Coffee > Tea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Couldn't agree any more. Love coffee, hate tea.

Coffee Crisp is the best chocolate bar.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Spawn and Judge Dredd should be in Injustice 3


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Agree


Miles Morales shouldn't be hated on as much as he is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

The Killing Joke's original coloring is far superior.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DELETE said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> Miles Morales shouldn't be hated on as much as he is.


Miles is hated!?

Anyway Agree

Tim Drake is a better Robin than Damian Wayne


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree. Tim Drake is better Robin than all the Robins.

Superman is cooler than Batman.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree.


Captain Marvel is extremely overrated



Also @virus21 he isn't really liked by Spidey fans because he's the reason Ultimate Spider-man got killed off. Plus alot of people are just really close minded.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Doctor Strange is underrated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

The Arrowverse is to superheroes what Twilight is to vampires


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah disagree. We don't have enough good superhero shows to downplay that universe.

Chris Claremont is the GOAT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter is the only Spider-Man imo. And not because Miles is a minority, but because that's just how it is. There's one Batman, there's one Superman, there's one Hulk. There's multiples Flashes, fine, but Flash is a title. Spider-Man is not a title that's passed down from person to person, or it shouldn't be. It's Peter. Dick Grayson isn't Batman, either, even though he was.

That's my rant on characters. Do with it as you will.

Doctor Strange is underrated.

EDIT - No. Asuka is the GOAT.

Actually, I don't know anything about comic book writers, but Claremont is highly regarded. I'll say Alan Moore, though, just because I know his work better.

Doctor Fate is more underrated. Not because he's better, because he's far lesser known.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree. The arrowverse was good for the first couple of seasons (especially the Flash).Then it turned to shit when they added Supergirl.

Edit: Nah Chris Claremont is not the GOAT


Finn Balor should be pushed into the world title scene


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Agree 
Seth Rollins outshines the rest of the SHIELD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. Ambrose does.

Reigns is the shittiest Shield member.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed 

Evolution > The Shield


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miles seemed well liked. He wasn't replacing main line Peter after all. SpOCK on the other hand...

Agree

Stephanie Brown is underrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Barbara Gordon is the best Batgirl.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Wally West is the best Flash


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Peter is the only Spider-Man imo. And not because Miles is a minority, but because that's just how it is. There's one Batman, there's one Superman, there's one Hulk. There's multiples Flashes, fine, but Flash is a title. Spider-Man is not a title that's passed down from person to person, or it shouldn't be. It's Peter. Dick Grayson isn't Batman, either, even though he was.
> 
> That's my rant on characters. Do with it as you will.


 I can kind of agree on where you are coming from. I just think that's a really close minded view on things. Change is apart of life. And just because Peter is the first Spider-Man doesn't mean he should be the last.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barbara Gordon is the only Batgirl.

EDIT - IDK, maybe. Not the CW version, that's for damn sure. Him or Barry. Probably Barry because of Flashpoint.



DELETE said:


> I can kind of agree on where you are coming from. I just think that's a really close minded view on things. Change is apart of life. And just because Peter is the first Spider-Man doesn't mean he should be the last.



Change isn't a part of comics, though. (in some aspects) 

So what, we're just gonna have 10 people get bit by a radioactive spider? I'm not versed in the comic books, so I don't know if that's how Miles got his powers. If that is how, it's stupid. If it's not how, he shouldn't be Spider-Man, he should be something else.

Just make him another superhero, why does he HAVE to take somebody elses identity?

Riddler and Luthor not being able to figure out who Batman and Superman are, despite their intellect is absurd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty sure they're have been 2 Batgirls after Babs

Agree. And Riddler and Lex did figure it out, twice in Lex's case. 

Writers need to stop writing Spider-Man like a teenager


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree. Spidey being a teenager is the whole appeal of him imo.


Undertaker should feud with Jeff Hardy before he completley retires



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Change isn't a part of comics, though. (in some aspects)
> 
> So what, we're just gonna have 10 people get bit by a radioactive spider? I'm not versed in the comic books, so I don't know if that's how Miles got his powers. If that is how, it's stupid. If it's not how, he shouldn't be Spider-Man, he should be something else.
> 
> Just make him another superhero, why does he HAVE to take somebody elses identity?


 I don't understand why you have such strong opinions on Miles if you haven't actually read his comic? If you haven't read his comic that means you don't know anything about him yet you still dislike him? Doesn't make sense imo.

Also i'm fine with there being 10 people bitten by a spider if they are good charecters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ewwww. No.

Asuka should hold the womens title this year. Should, not will.



virus21 said:


> Pretty sure they're have been 2 Batgirls after Babs


Not what I meant.

I never knew they knew for sure. I thought only Ra's Al Ghul knew about Batman. 

I heard that Lex found out that Clark was Superman, but he wouldn't believe it, because he couldn't believe that a simple Kansas farmer was more powerful than he was.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Despite the fact that Peter hasn't been a teen in decades

agree

Evolution PPV will bomb worse than December to Dismember


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You better edit that disagreement. :armfold

Disagree, that's not actually possible, I don't think.

It'll still bomb hard.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Despite the fact that Peter hasn't been a teen in decades
> 
> Evolution PPV will bomb worse than December to Dismember


He was a teen in the Ultimate comics lol. Unless u are talking about the main universe.



Yea Evolution will bomb badly.

Brock should have left WWE in 2016.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not what I meant.
> 
> I never knew they knew for sure. I thought only Ra's Al Ghul knew about Batman.
> 
> I heard that Lex found out that Clark was Superman, but he wouldn't believe it, because he couldn't believe that a simple Kansas farmer was more powerful than he was.


It was more Lex not believing someone with Superman's power wanting to disguise himself as a mild mannered reporter. 

As cool as he his, Batman is kind of an asshole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Boromir's death in The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring is the most epic death of any movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It was more Lex not believing someone with Superman's power wanting to disguise himself as a mild mannered reporter.


Or that. Either one is what I heard.

Batman is "kind of" an asshole. He fundamentally wants to do the right thing, but he doesn't relate well to people because he's allowed his parents death to overshadow everything in his entire life. He's detached himself from reality because he's so singularly focused on winning a war against crime that can't be won that he's undeliberately inconsiderate of other peoples feelings and alienates everyone around him. 

Disagree.

Batman is better without Robin.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree.


Spider-Man 3 is the worst Superhero movie of all time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree.

I'm not that huge in to Sidekicks either way. Batman doesn't need any sidekick, he kicks enough ass on his own.

Edit: Disagree. As bad as Spider-Man 3 is, there is films out there like Daredevil, BvS, Green Lantern, Fantastic 4 remake etc.

Black Panther really wasn't that good. People overrated it a ton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WAY disagree. Batman v Superman? Fantastic Four? X-Men: Origins Wolverine. It's not even the worst SPIDER-MAN movie. Amazing Spider-Man 2 with Jaime Foxx as Electro and Dane Dehaan as Green Goblin is HORSE SHIT.

The J Jonah Jameson scenes ALONE disqualify it. JK is PHENOMENAL in all 3 films. 






You're gonna tell me the worst super hero movie ever has THAT in it?



> Black Panther really wasn't that good. People overrated it a ton.


Somewhat agree. Somewhat disagree. It's highly, and I mean highly overrated, but it's still a great movie. 

Logan is the best X-Men movie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. I'd even go as far to say it's one of the best Superhero films I've personally seen. I love the aged Wolverine, I really enjoyed it. Easily topped all of the previous X-Men films for me.

Hugh Jackman would play a great Joel if a Last of Us movie was ever made.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agreed with Hugh Jackman, and Maisie Williams for Ellie.

Spider-Man PS4's opening scene where he jumps out the window and the cinematic seamlessly transitions to gameplay without a cut is one of the most impressive shots in a video game ever.






2:00 to 2:15

Look at that seamlessness :banderas


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Haven't played it yet but imma agree anyways.


We live in a society.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tell me what you think after you watch the clip I edited in.

Agree.

We live in a shitty society.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Number one country you would like to travel to?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Britain. Loads of white girls there. And i like their accents.


Blue is the best color


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, it is the warmest one

If you are good at something, never do it for free


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Red is the best color


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I got confused with the question thread and asked a question instead of an opinion. :lol 

Disagree

WWE from 2004 to 2006 were good years


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. Black is right there with it but it's not technically a color. Red is the GOAT as far as colors go.

EDIT - Somewhat agree. Somewhat disagree.

I highly enjoyed JBL's long title reign. I highly enjoyed Mr. Kennedy while he lasted, and 2005-2006 were still up and coming years for him, when it looked like he was primed for stardom. His loss of the MITB case in 2007 is the reason I am why I am to this day, it ruined me on wrestling for life. 

Brown is a bottom tier color. And no, that wasn't a shit joke.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Agree. Randy Orton was great back then.


Yea brown is a horrible color.

Hela is overrated


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree,

The new Spider-Man game is better than all the Spider-Man movies combined


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Story wise or just overall? For fun factor, I'll agree. For story, I'm not too deep into it, but I'm not happy that Mr. Negative is the villain. I wanted somebody that I've heard of. Doesn't mean the story will be bad, it's been great thus far. I don't know if it'll be as good as Homecoming. It easily beats all the other ones, though.

The new Spider-Man game is still not better than the Arkham games.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Being better than maybe one movie maybe but all of them? Not possible. Although I could see me liking it more than Homecoming but I love that film so probably not.


DC should make a Vixen movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. There's so many characters I'd ever want to see before Vixen. DC hasn't even done a Flash movie or a proper Green Lantern movie yet. They haven't done Doctor Fate, which the time is right for after Doctor Strange. They haven't put Darkseid in a movie. They haven't done a Martian Manhunter movie. I'm not a big Vixen fan.

DC shouldn't be doing all these Joker movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

There is no such thing as a good Call Of Duty game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mildly disagree.

Harley Quinn is better than Deadpool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

The Dark Knight Trilogy are the best Batman feature films.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Burton all the way.










Forbidden Planet > Star Wars (1977)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Ben Sisko is the best Star Trek Captain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tom Baker is the best Doctor in Doctor Who.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

On the show proper, agree. Including the Big Finish plays, disagree

Doctor Who hasn't been good since David Tennett left


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed. I didn't like Matt Smith whatsoever, and they sadly fucked up Peter Capaldi with terrible scripts. Doesn't look like it'll get any better with Jodie Whittaker.

The Horror genre is really lacking these days, aside from a few gems that get released. It really seems like it's hard to find a genuinely good new Horror film these days. This year has been slightly better with things like Hereditary for example.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

Believe in yourself and you will succeed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree, but I'd classify that as happening all the time, since the genre is known for absurdly low quality control to begin with. There's no genre of film in history that is consistently as poorly made as horror. It's like most of them are made by just turning on a camera, recording whatever the actors do in the first take and turning it off.

EDIT - Disagree. Asuka and Samoa Joe are proof of that.

While it isn't quite in as bad a shape as horror films are, comedy films in general have fallen off the map and just aren't funny anymore. I don't mean movies that have jokes in them, I'm talking about movies that are striving to be named as comedies, like The Happy Time Murders, which is apparently.....no. And I could tell it was.....no, from the trailers. How people got hyped after those horrible trailers baffles me, but they got burned by it, lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree. I would say that movies in general are crap these days. Superhero films are about the only thing that seems to have any meat to them anymore.


Big Bang Theory is one of the worst things ever put on TV


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree. I don't particularly like it but it's definitely not something terrible.

The Governor from The Walking Dead is one of the coolest villains in TV history.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's fine. I dig him. 

Cheng Pei-pei is underappreciated as an action star.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree, he was aight, but there's way way way cooler villains imo.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> He's fine. I dig him.
> 
> Cheng Pei-pei is underappreciated as an action star.


Damn, I don't know him, sorry. I'll say yeah though. Great name for sure.

The MCU has changed the landscape of cinema.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree, they've shown everybody how to create a universe that most can only dream of.

Vince McMahon needs to stop thinking with his penis when he chooses who to push.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Partially agree. I would add that Vince needs to stop thinking about wrestling period and go do his stupid football thing. 

After all the hype for years, the Game of Thrones ending will disappoint everyone. Like, people would literally say: "Eh? That's it, that's what we'be waiting for?" The long-years build will be better than ultimate payoff.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree. I actually expect the ending to be disappointing.

Avengers 4 will be better than Infinity War.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Agree, at least I hope it will be. A LOT depends on the resolution plot, it's gotta be something creative and not some uninspired going back in time. 

Sheamus is better than Cesaro on the mic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Sheamus can be just as good as Cesaro in the ring.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Disagree. Cesaro is probably legit the best in-ring in WWE. He's leagues ahead of Sheamus in that department. 

Becky Lynch and Sami Zayn should form a vicious heel team.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree they're too adorable to be vicious

We need more managers in the WWE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. They can't hurt. A lot of people are a shit promo, and Managers like Zelina Vega really bring a lot to an act.

A part-timer will be in the Main Event of WrestleMania next year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. Who's ready for LESNAR VS. REIGNS 4000??!?!??!


The Cardigans are ridiculously underrated.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Agree. Never heard of them so I'll take you word for it.

The Kings of Wrestling would freshen up the tag scene in WWE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree. WWE doesn't care about the tag division.

TV is terrible these days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. There's some good stuff.

Christopher Lee as Dracula > Robert Pattinson as Edward Cullen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree. That ones not even hard. A rock would be better


Watchmen is overrated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The graphic novel or the movie? Well, neither to both. The book is genuinely a masterpiece, and the movie isn't that highly thought of. That tv show is going to be a disaster, though.

The Spider-Man PS4 game will have a sequel announced (untitled and no details) before the end of the year.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Survivor Series is going to be the best out of all the Big 4 PPVs in 2018.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... because I will be there!

Suspiria > The Exorcist


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree - The Exorcist is one of the funniest movies I've watched. 

MOTLEY CRUE FUCKING RULES!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say they "FUCKING RULE!!!!" but they have some great songs. I haven't been invested enough to seek out their entire discography. I have several handfuls. They're very good. 

Iron Maiden is the GOAT band



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Agreed... because I will be there!


Hooray! You get to watch Asuka get wasted in person!

If you meet her, give us the details.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, AC/DC is the GOAT for me 

Country music isn't that bad and it's certainly not the worst music genre out there


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree- Country music needs to be tossed in the trash

Only reason Kurt Cobain is considered great is because he died so early in his career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_____~

I don't know if it's because he died or he was just overrated for some other reason, but Nirvana was trash. Even I, as a musical simpleton can tell that they did not have very good musicianship for a top level band. There's plenty of garbage that are popular when they're alive, so who knows. Nirvana did encapsulate the era they were in, though, maybe that's why he/they were so popular.

Lemmy is actually an awesome vocalist once you listen to enough Motorhead and the initial shock of his voice wears off.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. He was boss.

Alice Cooper is rock's greatest showman.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree - Alice Cooper is great.

Strider (2014) is such a fun game to play.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never played it so, I would have to say disagree. :shrug

Instagram > Twitter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Rocky II is the best movie of the Rocky franchise


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

agree

Sami Zayn is boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree

Mothra (1961) is one of the best monster movies ever made.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree

Islam is a problem in Europe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne is the best Wasp.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree

Wolverine is the best X-Man.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Disagree, not even in the top 10 for me.

do you work now and if that so what is your profession?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Disagree, not even in the top 10 for me.


What a preposterous statement to make! I have to know your top 10 asap! :quite

-----.


I'm currently working as a conductor and it's fun. Each day I get to meet interesting people and my colleagues are pretty awesome.

*Agree or disagree*: Thor may be the coolest Avenger at the moment.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

1. *Cyclops* aka the character that had the biggest and the best character development in all of superhero comics lore.
2. Jean Grey
2. Rachel Summers
3. Rogue
4. Gambit
5. Magik
6. Emma Frost
7. Storm
8. Kitty Pryde
9. Nightcrawler
10. Colossus

but realizing now Wolvie sits just outside the top ten aibeit I don't count the characters from New Mutants and X-Force that were also a part of X-Men at some point etc. Actually I used to love the character a lot and he had huge parts in most of my favourite X-Men stories (especially his time in Japan) but over the years due to the oversaturation I got little disinterested with the character.

Conductor as in train? If its that sounds awesome. I love trains it must be fun as hell.

Agree with Thor.

would you marry a pornstar?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah

Maybe if they were retired, and I didn't really know who they were, it'd be fine. But as for a well known one? Probably not.

Sundays are generally really boring, and it's mostly just spent dreading the fact it's Monday tomorrow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed. I hate this day. Most shops and places are either closed or close early and unless you have plans or are working, the day is just so dull. :shrug

Brunettes > Blondes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Coke > Pepsi


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

lol mixed the threads and asked a question instead of making a statement.

Disagree cause Pepsi is the best.

Allen Iverson was way more talented than Kobe but due to the lack of discipline he couldn't hang with him in the long run.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree. For Iverson to compete as well as he did at his size required an insane amount of talent, but Kobe had a more complete game by far in his prime. Iverson is probably more naturally talented, but Kobe ended up a way more talented player overall than Iverson ever came close to being. 

Western comic books are stratospheres above Manga in both art and writing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EDIT: I left the page open too long and got ninja'ed. LOL.

And I don't really know either way cos I haven't read much manga and I don't really read comic books.

Summer is better than winter.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

disagree on both parts. Not only the western artists influenced (splash pages, more fluid panels) greatly by their Japanese counterparts, most of the stories fell flat comparing to the great mangas. Both have their not so desirable examples but in terms of sheer range and high end product, manga stomps.

edit: Disagree. I live in one of the hottest cities in Europe and I miss experiencing a real winter. Winter is better.

CMLL is better than AAA.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree.


Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy was the best part of Batman & Robin


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Partially agree, Alicia Silverstone' ass wasn't bad either



This guy was right to do so and the children's parents are to blame :
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/09/05/us/bus-stop-electric-fence-trnd/index.html


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree.

Star Trek hasn't been good in years


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree I've never thought it qualified as "good" in all of its history.

The Walking Dead is boring as fuck, both TV and comic book varieties.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. 

William Castle is underrated as a director.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree.

So is James Whale.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Some of his non-horror work is phenomenal. 



Gerard Butler is a decidedly ungroovy Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> 1. *Cyclops* aka the character that had the biggest and the best character development in all of superhero comics lore.
> 2. Jean Grey
> 2. Rachel Summers
> 3. Rogue
> ...


Your top 10 is not dissimilar to my top ten.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree, not a fan of his in general actually. 

Gary Oldman is a thoroughly underrated Dracula

Also on a side-note:



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> disagree on both parts. Not only the western artists influenced (splash pages, more fluid panels) greatly by their Japanese counterparts, most of the stories fell flat comparing to the great mangas. Both have their not so desirable examples but in terms of sheer range and high end product, manga stomps.


Sorry, John Buscema was influenced by Manga? Don't think so, and his art alone shits over literally every Manga I've ever seen. Sure, the Image founders and those that came later had a Manga influence, they do it 100 times better than Manga ever has from what I've seen though, and there's actual storytelling in the art.

You'll really have to give me some examples tbh because I've never seen an actual Manga that's even as good as Todd McFarlane's art and he's not even close to the best artists in comic books. 

When it comes to writing I'm just going to assume you've barely read comic books because I've never seen a single Manga come close to the works of Alan Moore, Neil Gaiman, Grant Morrison, Dennis O'Neil, Warren Ellis, Bill Willingham, Brian K. Vaughan and many, many others.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Sorry, John Buscema was influenced by Manga? Don't think so, and his art alone shits over literally every Manga I've ever seen. Sure, the Image founders and those that came later had a Manga influence, they do it 100 times better than Manga ever has from what I've seen though, and there's actual storytelling in the art.
> 
> You'll really have to give me some examples tbh because I've never seen an actual Manga that's even as good as Todd McFarlane's art and he's not even close to the best artists in comic books.
> 
> When it comes to writing I'm just going to assume you've barely read comic books because I've never seen a single Manga come close to the works of Alan Moore, Neil Gaiman, Grant Morrison, Dennis O'Neil, Warren Ellis, Bill Willingham, Brian K. Vaughan and many, many others.


I thought we were talking about general landscape not individuals. There are elite level artists on both side. Tho at the moment if you pick any other regular comic book (it can be something from the big 2 even) and manga issue, you would see that the talent and the creativity lays heavy on the latter side. I have read countless mangas and comic books through the years and I'm myself an amateur artist. Before I give any examples tho, I'd like to know which manga works have you read? That would help me in order to understand you and your view better, cause I know there are some, as I said, not so desireble works too.

edit: you can PM if you want to.

agreed, Oldman is class.

Conor McGregor is the most charismatic athlete in the world.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I thought we were talking about general landscape not individuals. There are elite level artists on both side. Tho at the moment if you pick any other regular comic book (it can be something from the big 2 even) and manga issue, you would see that the talent and the creativity lays heavy on the latter side. I have read countless mangas and comic books through the years and I'm myself an amateur artist. Before I give any examples tho, I'd like to know which manga works have you read? That would help me in order to understand you and your view better, cause I know there are some, as I said, not so desireble works too.


In terms of Manga I've read: Dragon Ball, Naruto, Battle Angel Alita, Guyver, Astro Boy, Bleach, Fist of the North Star, Doraemon, Attack On Titan, Fullmetal Alchemist, Kinnikuman, Death Note.. I mean this list could go on. I personally have never read anything close to the quality of writing as even average comic book writers like Geoff Johns, never mind the seriously good ones. When it comes to art most of it has worse storytelling than the 1950's and looks super rushed, it doesn't hold up to even the manga-influenced guys like Silvestri and Lee, never mind the even more potent artists who came after like Dave Finch, and it's just laughable to compare to people like Buscema or Gibbons. I really can't agree when you say the talent and creativity lies on the Manga side, Dave Finch by himself ruins every single Manga artist I've ever seen in history - Manga looks like child drawings in comparison tbh.

edit: I'm also a former professional comic book artist/inker and have a collection of comic books in the thousands, for reference.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Gary Oldman is a thoroughly underrated Dracula


Agree with that.

Doctor Strange: The Oath is overrated, but it's still a pretty decent Strange story.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't read it, so I'll take your word for it. Also, have you ever read Shadowman? He's like Voodoo Dr Strange


Cry for Justice is one of the worst comic stories ever made.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree. It's utter crap, but I've read a LOT of bad comic books. :lol

It's shitty that audiences associate Hal Jordan with a crappy movie because he's one of the best characters in comic book history.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadowman is pretty boss.

Agreed. :sadbecky

Squirrel Girl > Deadpool


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Partially agree. It's utter crap, but I've read a LOT of bad comic books. :lol
> 
> It's shitty that audiences associate Hal Jordan with a crappy movie because he's one of the best characters in comic book history.


I have too. Spider-Man: Sins Past is one of them.

Agree. Though personally, I like Kyle Raynor better


Edit: Disagree

Transformers fans overrate Generation 1 far too much


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, the first run including the Movie and Return of Optimus Prime are pretty much the only Transformers I ever found entertaining tbh. Also, the song "The Power" makes it all iconic as fuck. 

DC is better than Marvel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

EDIT:

Agree. Even though a lot of my favorite heroes are Marvel, DC has published better comics overall. 

Deadpool 2 is just okay.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RavishingRickRules said:


> In terms of Manga I've read: Dragon Ball, Naruto, Battle Angel Alita, Guyver, Astro Boy, Bleach, Fist of the North Star, Doraemon, Attack On Titan, Fullmetal Alchemist, Kinnikuman, Death Note.. I mean this list could go on. I personally have never read anything close to the quality of writing as even average comic book writers like Geoff Johns, never mind the seriously good ones. When it comes to art most of it has worse storytelling than the 1950's and looks super rushed, it doesn't hold up to even the manga-influenced guys like Silvestri and Lee, never mind the even more potent artists who came after like Dave Finch, and it's just laughable to compare to people like Buscema or Gibbons. I really can't agree when you say the talent and creativity lies on the Manga side, Dave Finch by himself ruins every single Manga artist I've ever seen in history - Manga looks like child drawings in comparison tbh.
> 
> edit: I'm also a former professional comic book artist/inker and have a collection of comic books in the thousands, for reference.


The titles you mentioned are great, huge commercial successes but apart from the few (and even then they are not among the upper echelon) none of them are famous for their art or the quality of their writing. Just like in other medias, the most known or famous are not the best. In terms of pure art, you should check some Ryoichi Ikegami titles (Crying Freeman, Adam to Eve etc) and Yusuke Murata (One Punch Man, Eyeshield 21) unlike the most mangakas these guys are only responsible with the art. In terms of both art and writing you should check out guys like Hiroya Oku (Gantz, Inuyashiki etc), Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk, Vagabond), Junji Ito (Uzumaki). Oku is one of the most creative guys in the 2000's, Inoue's work has always been consistently elite. Junji Ito is by far the best horror and suspense artist ever. You can also check out the titles like Vindland Saga, Kingdom and the Blade of the Immortal. Also Akira (eventually influenced the creation of Matrix) from Katsuhiro Otomo is an all time classic. You should absolutely read from Naoki Urawasa. The guy is just perfect. Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto, Master Keaton, Billy Bat etc. And the last but not least, for me personally, the greatest artist on both realms is Kentarou Miura. In terms of art, he is on another level than anyone else in my opinion. Master at everything. In terms of writing, his magnum opus Berserk is considered as the greatest manga ever by many and one of the best fiction of works in general by some. Which I agree wholeheartedly. 

I don't know if you are keeping in touch with what Marvel and sometimes DC put out to the market at the moment but if you are can't disagree with my example. Level is at the all time low at the moment, not even close to the 90's muscle on muscle trend. Yeah I mean I don't know if mangas are your thing in general, but if you read and check some of the stuff I've just mentioned and still feel that those are child drawings, I can't say much.

Thats great, I'd like to see your work if you are keeping them online by the way.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, I didn't rate it at all if I'm honest. 

Cosplayers and movie fans have ruined comic conventions.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Disagree, the first run including the Movie and Return of Optimus Prime are pretty much the only Transformers I ever found entertaining tbh. Also, the song "The Power" makes it all iconic as fuck.
> 
> DC is better than Marvel.


How much TF media have you seen?

Disagree.

Shuma Gorath should be in the next Dr Strange movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. Or Nightmare. Definitely needs to have Clea.

DCEU's Swamp Thing will make me sad.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Agree. Or Nightmare. Definitely needs to have Clea.
> 
> DCEU's Swamp Thing will make me sad.


Swamp Thing is getting a movie? I though he was getting a series

No comment, I guess

Transformers does the Kill and Revive Optimus Prime thing way too often


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree.

Tom Holland is a bad casting choice to play Nathan Drake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's going to be Justice League Dark... they're still doing that, right? God, I should be excited for a film with Zatanna and Swamp Thing...

Agree.

The Outer Limits (original) doesn't get enough love.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> The titles you mentioned are great, huge commercial successes but none of them are famous for their art or the quality of their writing. Just like in other medias, the most known or famous are not the best. In terms of art and story, you should check some Ryoichi Ikegami titles (Crying Freeman, Adam to Eve etc) and Yusuke Murata (One Punch Man, Eyeshield 21) unlike the most mangakas these guys are only responsible with the art. In terms of both art and writing you should check out guys like Hiroya Oku (Gantz, Inuyashiki etc), Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk, Vagabond), Junji Ito (Uzumaki). Oku is one of the most creative guys in the 2000's, Inoue's work has always been consistently elite. Junji Ito is by far the best horror and suspense artist ever. You can also check out the titles like Vindland Saga, Kingdom and the Blade of the Immortal. Also Akira (eventually influenced the creation of Matrix) from Katsuhiro Otomo is an all time classic. You should absolutely read from Naoki Urawasa. The guy is just perfect. Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto, Master Keaton, Billy Bat etc. And the last but not least, for me personally, the greatest artist on both realms is Kentarou Miura. In terms of art, he is on another level than anyone else in my opinion. Master at everything. In terms of writing, his magnum opus Berserk is considered as the greatest manga ever by many. Which I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> I don't know if you are keeping in touch with what Marvel and sometimes DC put out to the market at the moment you wouldn't disagree with my example. Level is at the all time low at the moment, not even close to the 90's muscle on muscle trend. Yeah I mean I don't know if mangas are your thing in general, but if you read and check some of the stuff I've just mentioned and still feel that child drawings, I can't say much.
> 
> Thats great, I'd like to see your work if you are keeping them online by the way.


I've read One Punch Man, Slam Dunk, Berserk and a few others on your list. They're great manga, but again I wouldn't put them close to great comic books if I'm honest, especially art-wise. Berserk is a great piece of manga art, but honestly to me the scratchy hash lines and weak anatomy that's prevalent in all Manga put it far, far below Dave Finch who is actually comparible style-wise with a lot of shadowed/dark areas. It doesn't have the same level of drama or gravitas, and compositionally all that black is a lot less appealing on the eye. 

To show a comparison (uncoloured on the Finch art because it's a better comparison)



















I personally don't consider Miura even a tenth as good an artist as Finch. In storytelling, anatomy, lighting and everything else he's completely and utterly outclassed whilst both having a very "dark" style.

edit: had to edit in a different Finch as it wasn't showing up for some reason.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Don't know much but perhaps, I'll agree on that.

Undertaker shouldn't have lost the streak at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> He's going to be Justice League Dark... they're still doing that, right? God, I should be excited for a film with Zatanna and Swamp Thing...
> 
> Agree.
> 
> The Outer Limits (original) doesn't get enough love.


Didn't hear them doing a JLD movie anymore.

Agree.

The 90s Outer Limits could use more love too


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree, I thought it was pretty good. 

(also, In terms of TF I've seen all the original stuff, Beast Wars, Armada/Energon/Cybertron, Marvel comics, Robots In Disguise and the movies.)

Wally West > Barry Allen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree


Supergirl > Power Girl


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, but mainly because the history of Supergirl is such a massive shitstate post-Crisis. Should've been a great character but been fucked with way too many times for me. At least PG's mostly consistent despite the continuous retconning of her backstory.

Vertigo > mainstream DC AND Marvel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Disagree, but mainly because the history of Supergirl is such a massive shitstate post-Crisis. Should've been a great character but been fucked with way too many times for me. At least PG's mostly consistent despite the continuous retconning of her backstory.
> 
> Vertigo > mainstream DC AND Marvel.


Well it doesn't help when you have 3 Supergirls post-Crisis. I guess I should have limited to Kara.

Disagree.

Valiant > DC and Marvel


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree vehemently, I can't think of 5 Valiant characters I actually like compared to probably 100's of DC and dozens of Marvel. 

British comic book writers write American comics better than Americans do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, I want to disagree with that...

Duck Soup is the best Marx Brothers film.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree the Cocoanuts was better

Mitsuko should've won the battle royale


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Takako Chigusa FTW.

Asuka could defeat the dread Dormammu with the Asuka Lock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka can't even beat Carmella, so I don't know how she's going to beat Dormammu, so unfortunately, I have to disagree. NXT Asuka could.

Asuka should still be undefeated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree.

Kairi Sane is the purest babyface in the company right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess if you mean the most innocent, good natured one. She's not the best one in the company. 

Kairi Sane needs to drop the pirate stuff from her act.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I changed it from "best" to "purest" for a reason. 

My heart disagrees...

Indiana Jones > Star Wars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I changed it from "best" to "purest" for a reason.
> 
> My heart disagrees...
> 
> Indiana Jones > Star Wars


I didn't see the edit.

And what about your head? Does your head tell you it's fucking stupid?

Indiana Jones is better, agree. Well, Raiders is, at any rate. I haven't seen the others. 

The Last Crusade is better than Raiders Of The Lost Ark?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My head tells me it's flippin' stupid. I love that gimmick, but it may be too campy for some fans.

Disagree. 

Incredibles 2 is a damn good sequel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

The MCU will go to shit after Avengers 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not if we get Clea and Nightmare...

Neil Gaiman is the GOAT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That won't save the entire MCU from feminist bullshit.

I don't know his work. I'll say Alan Moore is the best writer. I know, it's an uninformed opinion. I'd like to see the Sandman whatever series adapted into an animated movie or something, because they sure as hell wouldn't do it right on the big screen. 

The DCEU will be completely disbanded within 5 years.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, they'll keep ruining all my favourite comic books over and over again until there's nothing left to ruin. 

Comic book movies would be infinitely better if they stopped making silly changes to characters that have been amazing for decades because they think the audience wouldn't respond well to actually good stories instead of watered down shite with lots of special effects.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree comics need translated to the big screen and while they miss a lot, a lot of changes legit work

alice kramer is sexier then peg bundy


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, neither are remotely sexy. 

Coffee is the greatest beverage on Earth.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. A cup of tea is better, especially with Biscuits. :aryep Coffee is good for the groggy mornings, but I'll always choose Tea at any other point.

Not reading the News makes you a much happier person.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree. Not all news is bad and it's sometimes handy to keep informed on world events. 

Britain voting to leave the EU was a mistake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's impossible to avoid the news nowadays for the most part, but agree. I try to avoid it as much as possible. Now what would really make me a happier person is not having cripplingly loud tinnitus in my left ear, which makes me want to slit my throat every waking moment.

I have no fucking idea and I don't live in the UK, so I don't care.

Evolution will be the worst PPV of the year.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree 100% only an idiot could disagree - this was to the Brexit one. 

On Evolution - partially agree, it could be the worst, but there's been some shockingly bad PPV's recently so I dunno at this point. 

The internet has been squandered with porn, complaining and social media when it could've been so, so much more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just look at that Ronda/Nikki Bella match, and that Alexa/Trish match, and the possibility of Naomi/Melina, and Mickie having to work with an old past her prime Lita who wasn't even good back then, plus them probably shoving Asuka into some unimportant crap and think "Wow". If it's not the worst, it'll be solely because of NXT.

With what people use it for, I guess, but you can get anything on the Internet. It's not like the Internet doesn't have useful information on it, it's just on the individual to act on it.

Godfather 1 is better than Godfather 2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

Nachos are a better movie snack than popcorn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, last thing I want is greasy cheese fingers that require me to leave the screen to wash my hands afterwards.

People who talk in the cinema should be barred for life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree 100%. I only buy nachos at the theater, and when I do make an exception and go with popcorn, I always regret it.

EDIT - Only if it's excessive. If you threw out anyone who said anything, the theater would be empty. Sometimes you need to say something when you're having an emotional reaction to the film.

Also, popcorn is covered with grease, so the hands thing, I don't see it. I never have an issue. The nachos at my theater are huge, my hands don't go near the cheese.

Carnage will never make it to the big screen because of Venom bombing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree for the foreseeable future.

MCU will do right by X-Men.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MCU does right by everyone for the most part (except the Mandarin), so agree. They'll be extra careful and fan servicy for X-Men.

Doctor Strange 2 will introduce Clea?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agree 100%. I only buy nachos at the theater, and when I do make an exception and go with popcorn, I always regret it.
> 
> EDIT - Only if it's excessive. If you threw out anyone who said anything, the theater would be empty. Sometimes you need to say something when you're having an emotional reaction to the film.
> 
> ...


British Popcorn really isn't that greasy tbh, don't y'all have butter on it the US/Canada? We don't get that as much here tbh, it's sugared or salted when it's prepared (I worked in a cinema when I was at Uni) but it's dry and doesn't come out particularly greasy. 

Disagree, Venom will probably do well I think. Carnage may not make it to the big screen though, I think that's more to do with the character himself than the success of Venom as the character isn't really the calculating villain type as much as a brief force of nature that shows up and causes a bit of destruction and Venom is by far the superior of the two.

edit: double ninja'd again. Probably agree, though I can never judge the direction they're going to take MCU characters, some resemble the comic book characters in little beyond the name, others are pretty close so it's a real toss-up.

The superhero movie market is getting oversaturated and it feels like they're just throwing minor characters out there at this point in the MCU simply to have more content.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RavishingRickRules said:


> British Popcorn really isn't that greasy tbh, don't y'all have butter on it the US/Canada? We don't get that as much here tbh, it's sugared or salted when it's prepared (I worked in a cinema when I was at Uni) but it's dry and doesn't come out particularly greasy.


We do.

It's only oversaturated if people stop coming. They still comin'. I've been hearing about CBM fatigue since before The Avengers, they just keep getting bigger. Yes, minor characters are getting more attention, but that's a good thing.....provided they're not the starring villain in a major AAA video game their first time out (but he's still kinda cool and the game is boss as fuck).

None of the Joker movies will end up getting made.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree. DC is going to keep throw shit against the wall until something sticks.

Comic book Movie exhaustion will set in in about 5 years if not less


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We do.
> 
> It's only oversaturated if people stop coming. They still comin'. I've been hearing about CBM fatigue since before The Avengers, they just keep getting bigger. Yes, minor characters are getting more attention, but that's a good thing.....provided they're not the starring villain in a major AAA video game their first time out (but he's still kinda cool and the game is boss as fuck).
> 
> None of the Joker movies will end up getting made.


You were ok with Hugo Strange, who is more of a minor villain than Mr Negative. In fact, Mr Negative is more of a high-profile villain than Carnage who you love so much. The guy basically took over New York and corrupted Aunt May with his influence, you're just sounding like you don't know what you're talking about to be honest dude. :lol

Disagree, as with all things DC they'll definitely make them and they'll be garbage and disrespectful to the history of the characters. 

edit: ninja's again ffs. Agree, I think it'll happen sooner rather than later tbh, and I can't wait until it does. 

It gets incredibly tiresome seeing people do nothing but complain about everything all day every day.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RavishingRickRules said:


> You were ok with Hugo Strange, who is more of a minor villain than Mr Negative. In fact, Mr Negative is more of a high-profile villain than Carnage who you love so much. The guy basically took over New York and corrupted Aunt May with his influence, you're just sounding like you don't know what you're talking about to be honest dude. :lol


If he's SUCH a high profile Doctor Doom level villain (which is what you're making him sound like, like he's the biggest fucking villain in Marvel comics), then why have I never *heard* of him? This has nothing to do with reading comic books or not, I've never even heard the name Mister Negative or Martin Li. Ever. I know about plenty of characters I've never read. I knew who the fuck Taskmaster, Tombstone and Silver Sable were, and I've never read them in anything.

Disagree, because that's what I do. Complaining is great if it's worth complaining about. 

Doctor Octopus is the best character in the new game, at least up to act 2, where I'm at.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he's SO high profile then why have I never *heard* of him. This has nothing to do with reading comic books or not, I've never even heard the name Mister Negative or Martin Li. Ever. I know about plenty of characters I've never read. I knew who the fuck Taskmaster, Tombstone and Silver Sable were, and I've never read them in anything.


Because you know fuck all about comic books? Seems pretty self-evident tbh. Naming characters from a 90's cartoon doesn't mean you know a lot about comic books, those aren't remotely obscure characters at all. You can't claim to be an authority in something you have barely any interest in, it's silly to even attempt it. Listening to podcasts, playing video games and watching TV/Movies doesn't remotely give you any sort of idea on who's important and who isn't in the comic book Universe, it really is that simple. :lol

Edit: Just saw your straw man edit, I never remotely said he was Doctor Doom levels, that's actual BIG time villain. I said he's a more effective and higher profile villain than Carnage, because he is. Carnage is literally a more chaotic and less effective Venom who just wrecks everything and never really achieves anything. Mr Negative and his henchmen invaded SHIELD and his been a mastermind who controlled tons of smaller villains more than once in his time. If you don't think Negative is villain-worthy then I hope you'd also be against Kingpin who is a less potent equivalent, or maybe not because he was in a 90's cartoon.... :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, considering I listen to podcasts that deal extensively with comic books, many with Spider-Man, I figure I should've at least heard the name by now.

You know, if he's as important as the Joker or the Green Goblin. I'm just saying.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doctor Octopus is the best character in the new game, at least up to act 2, where I'm at.


Agree. He was great. And btw I wouldn't call Mister Negative *the* main villain of the game.

Spider-Man PS4 is a great game.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, considering I listen to podcasts that deal extensively with comic books, many with Spider-Man, I figure I should've at least heard the name by now.
> 
> You know, if he's as important as the Joker or the Green Goblin. I'm just saying.


Another straw man, when did I ever say he was Spider-man's arch-nemesis? I didn't because that's the Green Goblin. I can't believe you actually think that listening to a few podcasts would give you a comprehensive knowledge of a universe with multiple monthly comic book titles over 70 years. :lol

And let's face it, Mr Negative has appeared in both a cartoon and multiple video games, so you really don't even know as much as the average person who likes comic book based media and doesn't read comic books.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I can't believe you actually think that listening to a few podcasts would give you a comprehensive knowledge of a universe with multiple monthly comic book titles over 70 years.


I never, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever said that. But I should've heard the name "Mister Negative" or "Martin Li" one single, solitary time in my life, as I have with many, many, many, MANY other villains, that I didn't see on the "Saturday Morning Cartoons" as you say, and I haven't. I never saw Typhoid Mary on the fucking cartoons and I know who she is (before she was announced for Iron Fist).

Just one mention, that's all I was looking for. 



3jp1 said:


> Agree. He was great. And btw I wouldn't call Mister Negative *the* main villian of the game.
> 
> Spider-Man PS4 is a great game.


Is it really Doctor Octopus? I mean, it's CLEARLY Otto by the end of act 2, because Martin Li is just subservient to him with no explanation (which is the one story element so far that doesn't make sense, maybe it does later), but I heard in the reviews that the Sinister Six is death with quickly and it's just back to Li. Plus there's no trophy for defeating Doc, but there is with Li. I just assumed Doc was mostly sequel bait, along with the fact that Osborn will obviously be the Goblin in the next game.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ahh mister negative, the creator of Cloak and Dagger noice.

Sure agree spiderman's aiight.

Uncharted is a better series then Far Cry


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is it really Doctor Octopus? I mean, it's CLEARLY Otto by the end of act 2, because Martin Li is just service him with no explanation (which is the one story element so far that doesn't make sense, maybe it does later), but I heard in the reviews that the Sinister Six is death with quickly and it's just back to Li. Plus there's no trophy for defeating Doc, but there is with Li. I just assumed Doc was mostly sequel bait, along with the fact that Osborn will obviously be the Goblin in the next game.





Spoiler: main villain



Yes, it is indeed Doc Ock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> Spoiler: main villian
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is indeed Doc Ock


8*D :dance


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ahh mister negative, the creator of Cloak and Dagger noice.
> 
> Sure agree spiderman's aiight.
> 
> Uncharted is a better series then Far Cry


Lol this is a really random comparison they two very different games one's a third person open world shooter. The other is a very linear third person cinematic shooter. As a whole I agree I haven't played all them though only the games on ps3. Player Far Cry 2 and 3 enjoyed them but enjoyed Uncharted more.

I'm going with a very bland opinion

Diet sodas taste like shit.... and I'd rather just drink water if I was trying to cut down.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, but it depends on the soda. Some diet drinks taste almost identical to the real thing, such as Sprite Zero. There are some awful diet drinks though like Diet Coke. I try to avoid soda though, but I do love a sugar free Monster Energy. It is better however to drink more water than diet drinks. 

TNA was pretty good from 2004-2007


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Probably was, all I remember is Samoa Joe vs Christian feud and match at BFG 2007. 

Stephanie McMahon is the most channel changing WWE TV character of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. Vickie Guerrero.

Vickie Guerrero is the most channel changing WWE character of all time.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree

WWE is the McDonalds of wrestling.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Disagree, but it depends on the soda. Some diet drinks taste almost identical to the real thing, such as* Sprite Zero*. There are some awful diet drinks though like Diet Coke. I try to avoid soda though, but I do love a sugar free Monster Energy. It is better however to drink more water than diet drinks.
> 
> TNA was pretty good from 2004-2007


Still was different enough for me. Never could quite get used to it's aftertaste. Even though I'd say it's way more pleasant than diet coke that's for sure. 

Can't believe there are people out there who actually like that shit :lol Like Matt Pat from Game/Film Theory.




RavishingRickRules said:


> Disagree
> 
> WWE is the McDonalds of wrestling.


I want to disagree. Sure WWE is the biggest but I feel like there's enough WELL KNOWN alternatives to macdonalds that you can't say It's a monopoly like you can with WWE. To a lot of people now days WWE is Pro Wrestling and there's nothing else.

I suppose it's where the comparison is made too.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree wwe is cheaper then that.

Laycool's better then the bellas


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Stupid_Smark said:


> I want to disagree. Sure WWE is the biggest but I feel like there's enough WELL KNOWN alternatives to macdonalds that you can't say It's a monopoly like you can with WWE. To a lot of people now days WWE is Pro Wrestling and there's nothing else.
> 
> I suppose it's where the comparison is made too.


I wasn't talking about it being a monopoly, I was talking about it being mass produced crap for the idiot masses when compared to actual good restaurants with quality food if I'm being honest. :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree wwe is cheaper then that.
> 
> Laycool's better then the bellas


Partially agree. 

All baseball games and football games should be played in domes.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, I like the unpredictability that weather adds to ball sports. 

People who don't like sport are weird.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Disagree. Actually, if you think about, sports fanaticism doesn't make any sense. And I like sports :lol

WWE 2k19 will suck much worse than any other next gen wrestling game.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, 2k20 will be much worse :lol

Fire Pro is the only current wrestling game worth playing.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Disagree. Well, technically 2k18 is worth PLAYING. It's just ain't worth 60 bucks. 

Cody Rhodes is not main event material.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. 

Samoa Joe will not get another chance to be WWE Champion (I don't mean he'll never get another title shot, I mean as a serious possibility to win it) after he gets buried by Styles.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree, I don't think he'll get another shot but I also don't think being beaten by Styles remotely constitutes a burial in the slightest. 

People constantly banging on about "PC" and "SJW's" is tiresome.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, he's too good at what he does to ever fall completely out of the title picture., 

Agree those two words along with snowflake need to drop out of the lexicon

The casting for the second part of It has been fairly disappointing.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Disagree, 2k20 will be much worse :lol
> 
> Fire Pro is the only current wrestling game worth playing.


Not like there's any actual options though.... I miss the days when there were more options to wrestling games. Remember when you had different WWE games for different platforms? 

I think game company's took more risks too, you had smaller wacky budget games with AAA titles. Now day's its either a big release or Indie games. There's no in between anymore. Every game has to sell a lot to make even.

As for the SJW thing.

Disagree I feel like the tide has turned since 2016 when that kind of thing was everywhere :lol But there is still criticisms to be made. And I feel like sensitive topics should be debated and people should be encouraged to debate them and "Wrong think" should be criticized but not silenced. 

Opinion:

Tribalism is always going to be a part of humanity, it just comes through in different ways whether nationalism, racism, religious ideology and political ideology etc. The best thing we can do is to discourage it. But all of us have a bias to those we identify with.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cab Calloway was boss as heck








.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree 100% one of the coolest cats in history.

People who discount older cinema, music and television are seriously missing out in life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Barbara Steele is the grooviest scream queen in horror history.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree Jamie lee was

Puppetmaster> child play


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> You were ok with Hugo Strange, who is more of a minor villain than Mr Negative.


Hugo Strange was one of the first Batman villains.

Disagree. 

Bride of Frankenstein > The Exorcist


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Hugo Strange was one of the first Batman villains.
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Bride of Frankenstein > The Exorcist


Early doesn't necessarily mean important though. Over the history of Batman's stories he hardly qualifies as a big player in the grand scheme of things. Mr Negative achieved more harm to Parker than Hugo did to Bruce by a long shot. 

Agree

The Exorcist is massively overrated, especially by people my parent's generation who were much more sensitive to graphic horror because they hadn't experienced the modern cinema like we have and people were passing out in screens. :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree it very much deserves the praise it gets.

The revenge subgenre in films has oversaturated the film market to the point that these films are starting to blur into one another.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is the year 1978? If so, I agree.

Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man > Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You could put a piece of dog shit against Batman vs. Superman and it'd still win.

So, agree.

Back to the Future is the best Time Travel film.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree. It's amazing. It's up there as one of the best films of all time but I wouldn't say it's the best.

Better Call Saul is one of the best ongoing TV series.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Duh! Agree


Memento is an underrated classic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

It is rarely ever mentioned but Christopher Nolan's first directed movie, Following, is a masterpiece.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

The Wasp > Ant-Man


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree they're both pretty lame to me if I'm honest. 

Dr Strange vs Voldemort would be an awesome fight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

A Voldemort standalone movie would be cool.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Highly agree, I'd even do a series showing his rise from school age to dark lord. 

Harry Potter is definitely not the best character in his own book/film series.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree. He's probably not even Top 5 in my view and I like him.

Chris Columbus should have directed all the Harry Potter films. The movies after he left the franchise weren't great.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree


the marvel vs DC comic series should someday be adapted to film.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, but mostly because they weren't very good comic books in general whenever they did the rare crossovers. 

They need to hurry up and make him Professor Hulk in the MCU because the Banner shit's been played out forever at this point.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

A Tomb of Dracula MCU film would be boss.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

AGREE

Kingdom Come, if done correctly would put DC movies on the map and likely fuck up the MCU in quality simply because it's such a great piece of work.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree


Christopher nolan set expectations way too high for future DC films


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, didn't rate them in the slightest and they barely resembled the actual franchise. 

Batman: Year One would've been a better choice for a reboot than the bastardisation of Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Jessica Chastain would be an excellent Poison Ivy.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree she wont go campy enough.

Tim curry is a legend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

AGREE.

I talk about Doctor Strange and Clea too much.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

edit: disagree

The matrix trilogy is overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Paprika (movie) is underrated.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure why not.

Since it was skipped last time, it part 2's casting is way off


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chastain is in it? 

Disagree.

Neil Gaiman > Alan Moore


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree 100%

Grant Morrison is also > Alan Moore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Often, yes. 

KISS is Alice Cooper for turkeys.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, the music is nothing remotely like each other. The only similarity really is that they wear makeup. Even the stage shows are markedly different (I've seen Alice Cooper 6 times including a Halloween ball and KISS 4 times and they didn't remotely resemble each other at any of the gigs.) 

Neonomicon by Alan Moore is one of the worst comic books ever written.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

On a superficial level, they are similar. 

I just felt like bashing KISS and praising Alice. Totally, 100% fair.

I've seen Alice live many times, KISS once.


It's not good, that's for sure.

Ray Bradbury's horror stories are underrated.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree, MASSIVELY underrated. 

John Hughes movies kick ass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.










Sondheim > Lloyd Webber


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree. I think Lloyd Webber has a more consistent body of top-flight musicals, but as a classically trained musician with decades of study I also know that much of his work is just heavily derived from other people's compositions. 

The Killing Joke is the best Joker origin story and should be the one considered canon. (comic book, not bad adaptation.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AGREE

Phantom of the Paradise > The Rocky Horror Picture Show (but both are wonderful)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree nothing's better than Rocky horror picture show.


John Belushi john candy Phil Hartman and Chris Farley went too soon


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fuck yes I agree. Especially Belushi. 

The Blues Brothers actually were a pretty good act. It wasn't just that they were filled with some of the best session players in history but Belushi had a great set of pipes and Akroyd aint to shabby on the old harp either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

The Castle of Cagliostro is one of the greatest animated films of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Often, yes.
> 
> KISS is Alice Cooper for turkeys.

















Disagree.

I would've agreed if it had been a Doctor Strange animated movie. When I saw the title, I remembered Strange in his solo movie talking about the book of Cagliostro, and I got a little excited, then I find out it's fucking anime. Ewwww.

Foley being the special guest referee is another failed, transparent diversion to get people to cheer Reigns and it will backfire.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kinda? I think it's more of a pathetic attempt to put over the match itself by having a HIC legend in the ring. Unfortunately it'll backfire since the match won't be brutal or fun enough to merit much interest from non fans. 

WWE needs to revamp their PPVS so they match the era we're in. Certain PPVS like HIC are outdated and they only ask for trouble by using them.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree, I don't think they ask for trouble, but I do think they set themselves up to have uninteresting gimmick matches any time there would've previously been a hardcore element. 

WWE needs to revamp their ENTIRE PRODUCT to match the era we're in and lose all the many elements from the past that no young people in 2018 are going to take seriously over the age of 7.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Agree.

Counter-attacking football is better to watch than possession football.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Agreed. From an entertainment standpoint it's better to watch of course, but different tactics can be interesting nonetheless. But yeah, counter-attacking football is more exciting. 

The non-color black and white comic series (such as Walking Dead) suck ass, who wouldn't want colors? I don't get it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

The UEFA Nations League should not have been started.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Disagree. I don't think the current format is ideal but meaningless friendlies are far worse.

Mourinho has NOT fallen behind the times as a manager like the common narrative portrays.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

FA Cup replays need to be scrapped altogether.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't care about football so I'll just say agree :shrug 

Sexuality isn't as black and white as people think it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Clea NEEDS to be in Doctor Strange 2 or I will go insane and take all of you with me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't care about it as much as you do, but agree.

Time goes way too fast as you get older. :mj2


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree totally im getting grey hairs in my facial hair I'm only 34 not supposed to happen yet lol

Take chances in life as you never no when your times up


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree, I've always thought it went too fast, even as a child. 

Ninja'd lol, Agree, I try to do as many things as I can as much as I can whenever I can. If I'm not learning new things, gaining new skills or creating new things I feel like I'm wasting my life. 

Books are better than television or cinema.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Totally agree can't stand the tv 

Who thinks this generation have easy life's and think the world owes them a favor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Often, not always. 

EDIT:

Eh.

Dr. Anton Phibes is the grooviest Vincent Price character.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Partially agree

The moonwalk was the best dance move of all time


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, it's not a full dance it's simply a "backglide" from Popping with the rest of the dance removed and MJ, whilst a great dancer wasn't even close to as good as pro-Poppers at doing it. 

More men should be less afraid of dancing in clubs.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree instead of just standing like zombies 

We shouldn't leave Europe in the U.K.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

100% agree, worst decision made by the population of the UK in my lifetime, and that includes electing Thatcher at least once. :lol

Life without music wouldn't be a life worth living.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Totally agree couldn't stand not listening to music

What would u do if u won the lottery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...
...
...

...Agree?


Shakespeare's best play is Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Oh what fools these Mortals be


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fiona Dourif should be in everything.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, some things would suck and why put her through that? 

Captain Marvel (original) > Superman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree but only because superman is so boring being overpowered as fuck.

Now that it's a monopoly, there is no more care put into the wwe product. It's just about seeing how much money that they can pull out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed

Subway > McDonalds


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree


Halal food > Chinese food.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Disagree, as Halal just describes food that's permissible to eat for Muslims not an actual cuisine like say Pakistani or Indian. Chinese is a realised cuisine and flavour palette.

Food is life.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed 

Alcohol is very overrated


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agreed 100% I don't drink. 

Psychedelic drugs are underrated.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree they are properly rated.

Cats> Dogs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels at WM 25 > Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels at WM 26


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's regarded as the better match, but I preferred their WM 26 match so disagree.

AC/DC > Guns N' Roses


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Neither agree nor disagree. I think they're equally good.

Megadeth > Metallica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Shonen Knife > your favorite band


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Hell in a Cell could turn out to be a good show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough Asuka for that.

Death: The High Cost of Living would be a boss movie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why not. Couldn't be any worse than anything else made into movies

Dan Didio is the Vince Russo of the comic book industry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

As a Runaways/Nico Minoru fan, I should watch that Runaways Hulu series.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Final Fantasy IX is overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yikes. That bad?

Agree.

Fiona Dourif as Lex Luthor would've saved Batman v Superman.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree. Nothing could save that movie

The DC Movie verse should just be rebooted


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Completely, 10000% disagree. Race swapping is bad enough, gender swapping is even worse.

If you want somebody in a certain role, and they don't fit that role, *MAKE. A. NEW. CHARACTER.* Lex is a white, bald, man. He needs to be played by a white, bald, man. The same way that Bane, a Latino, should not be played by TOM FUCKING HARDY.

Also, BVS was too bad to save no matter what the casting was. They had Ben Affleck as Batman and they still ruined Batman.

With Cavill out as Superman, DC needs to completely reboot the universe.

EDIT - LOL, we asked the same question. Well, I agree, but I'm not changing it. Let Phantom answer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Gadot as Wonder Woman is the only good thing out of that DC universe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

The Birds of Prey movie is going to suck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

If any combination of Becky, Braun or Joe wins the title on Sunday, this forum will crash for several hours.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Disagree. Though I'd love to see it.

Justin Roiland's new show Solar Opposites will be almost as good as Rick and Morty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not.

Françoise Hardy is an international treasure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's a crash every time something major happens. None of them are going to win, but I never implied that they would.

That's not an agree or a disagree, but no. I didn't even know they had a new show, but no. Rick and Morty is special.

EDIT - I don't know who that is, so disagree.

Futurama ended perfectly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Burgess Meredith's performance in Printer's Devil is his best Twilight Zone performance.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Since it's your opinion and I hadn't watched that.. that's an agree by default

Wrestling has become so passe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Autumn > Summer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AGREE










Kairi Sane is a more endearing babyface than Becky Lynch.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure I'd agree, miss Lynch is quite overrated. :shrug

Out of all the matches on the Hell in the cell card - Joe beating AJ for the WWE Championship would be the best result.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree

Progressive and Sonic have consistently produced the worst commercials on television.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly.

Jubilee > Robin... like, all of them... except maybe Burt Ward.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree. Theres a reason he beat her in marvel vs DC

Shrimp should not go in tacos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He beat her because those comics are 100% jive! 

Agree.

The Blob (1958) > The Blob (1988)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hmm... I don't know about this but I do know that The Blob (1988) was FUCKING AWESOME!!!!

Shinji from Evangelion is one crappy main character.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree


DCEU is a train wreck


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Most of their movies suck. It's really a shame. Wonder Woman was great though IMO.

Bad Company 2 is the best Battlefield.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Agree, it’s in my top five games of the 200s

The world was a better place on New Years Day 2000 than today.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree

Japanese Metal is awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Elizabeth Shaw from Prometheus (2012) was a great character and what they did to her in Alien: Covenant is a crime.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Rihanna > Beyonce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

Mako Mori from Pacific Rim was a great character and what they did to her in Pacific Rim: Uprising is a crime.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Final Fantasy IX is overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Asuka from WWE was a great character and what they did to her at WrestleMania 34 is a crime.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, she is a great character but Charlotte ending the streak at Mania was the right call. That said, what they did to her post-Mania, was and continues to be a crime.

Final Fantasy XII is one of the best FF entries


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Partial :thelist

Agree.

Yuffie is the GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As long as she stops stealing my materia...sure

The brand split is a good thing and should continue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She needs it more than you do.

Agree.

MEW > Taylor Swift


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Christian Bale is the best Batman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That wasn't for you, Fire!

Disagree

Adam West > Bale


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@PhantomoftheRing trying to start WWIII or something with the MEW/TAY comparison? :lol

Disagree, Bale is tops

Final Fantasy VII > Final Fantasy X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One has more Yuffie, but the other has more Lulu...










Fiona Dourif should be the new Superman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I am the same, can't decide which one I like better. Both are the top FF games for sure.

Sure, she should

The notion that you are supposed to grow out of listening to any particular genre of music is nonsense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Fiona Dourif should play MEW in a biopic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, the very idea of anyone other then MEW being MEW is preposterous.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

MEW and Fiona Dourif should do a buddy cop movie together... Taylor Swift can do the theme song.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Scarlett Johansson is a good actress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's... a... charming actress.

I should talk about Clea and Doctor Strange more often.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure, have at it

Nicolas Winding Refn’s films are all style and no substance. While beautifully shot they don’t offer much else


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree... but that's often enough for me. Film is a visual medium, and his films are aesthetically pleasing. 

Jubilee > Wolverine

FIGHT ME, DWEEBLERS!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree










Marvel would be kicking DC's ass in the comic industry if they weren't staffed by morons


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, morons aside DC actually has good heroes/villains


The survivors of the halloween movie are pretty obvious from the trailer ( no spoilers, didnt see it).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We shall see...

I should add a Bray Wyatt figure to my totally groovy Halloween mood table. 











I need opinions, people!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree, morons aside DC actually has good heroes/villains


So does Marvel. They're just being written by morons



PhantomoftheRing said:


> We shall see...
> 
> I should add a Bray Wyatt figure to my totally groovy Halloween mood table.
> 
> ...


Go for it

The Horror Genre hasn't been good in years


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree other then Get Out and that quiet movie , nothing horror related caught my attention in the past decade.


Zack Morris is trash.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> Agree other then Get Out and that quiet movie , nothing horror related caught my attention in the past decade.
> 
> 
> Zack Morris is trash.


Have you seen It Follows?

Agree. The character did not age well


Watchmen, while a great comic, tainted the industry by everyone trying to strike lightning twice and failing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. Same for The Dark Knight Returns and The Killing Joke.

The Mummy (1932) is the best living mummy movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rachel Weisz disagrees










There is a possible universe where 2+2=5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

I live there.

William Marshall's performance in Blacula is one of the best vampire performances in history. No, I'm not joking.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Agree. Same for The Dark Knight Returns and The Killing Joke.


Yes

Haven't seen it

Sitcoms these days suck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think so. I don't really watch too many sitcoms these days.

Tim Burton's Sleepy Hollow is underrated.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I wasnt interested in the premise of it follows


disagree its properly rated


Brendan Fraser needs a career rebirth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> I wasnt interested in the premise of it follows
> 
> 
> disagree its properly rated
> ...


It is a good horror movie. I recommend highly

Agree. He is going to be in Doom Patrol. We'll see how that goes.

Platinum Dunes is one of the worst studios out there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Most of their films are just okay and they have a few good titles. Ouija: Origin of Evil and A Quiet Place are both excellent.

Asuka > everyone else


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Kid A is a better album than OK Computer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

Doctor Strange > Doctor Fate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Skyrim > Oblivion & Morrowind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Aubrey Plaza is the bestest.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Not as bestest as Anna, but she's close.










Hell in a Cell will be a dreadful PPV.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup

You should watch The Voices. It has Anna Kendrick *and* Gemma Arterton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

Black Shampoo is the greatest movie of all time... this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Video game plublications/sites such as IGN, Polygon, Kotaku, GameSpot and the like are a obsolete and a dying breed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I took back my like. You're not getting it back.

Agree.

The X-Files is one of the best shows ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

Two and a Half Men is one of the worst shows ever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Aubrey Plaza should play DC's Raven.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree, why not. DC needs to get their casting together, shit is terrible.










Henry Cavill not being Superman isn't a huge loss. He's got a good look, but he's bland as hell IMO.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. Now MEW can play Superman.

Bride of Frankenstein is the greatest sequel of all time.

Already mad.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

Disagree.. that goes to 22 Jump Street! 


It's totally okay for guys to wear man buns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure, if you want to that's fine

In a real one on one fight, Shayna Baszler would defeat every female on the WWE/NXT roster not named Ronda Rousey or Nia Jax in less than 1 minute.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Asuka derives her power from Earth's yellow sun. She's practically invincible. 

Aubrey Plaza > Mary Elizabeth Winstead

@Dolorian


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Preposterous

@PhantomoftheRing we suggest you take some time off to continue working on those catacomb renovations because you already struck out for today. Even voted against X...something is clearly off with you today.

Spider-Man Homecoming was not a very good film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey Plaza is pretty great...

Mildly disagree. It's a cute movie.

Batman Returns is the best Batman movie.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Partially agree, I thought it was ok as far as mindless action mover fodder goes but as Spidey is one of the few Marvel heroes I actually like I found some of the changes they made to Parker's world a little bit pointless and negatives rather than positives. Like many MCU movies though it didn't blow my mind as much as they seem to a lot of people. 

edit: ninja'd - visually, I agree. I'd probably still edge it to the first Burton Batman overall, but for me the Burton Batman movies are the best on the big screen by far. 

More non-superhero comic books should be made into movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

I would and should betray Mary Elizabeth Winstead for Aubrey Plaza. #heelturn


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dunno what that means exactly but agreed I guess because AUBREY.

Alexa Bliss already has a top 5 worst fandom in wrestling history.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah1993 said:


> Dunno what that means exactly but agreed I guess because AUBREY.



@Dolorian

So it shall be done...











Disagree.

The Shape of Water > Twilight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree.

The Kaine Parker version of Scarlet Spider should get more attention. Because he's awesome


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree, but mostly because his costume is badass and better than Ben's was. I still prefer Ben Reilly as a character I think. 

Spider-Man's Tangled Web is awesome.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree nothing about spiderman is awesome

There needs to be a Lobo movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

Clea should get her own comic book mini-series.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, why not

Batman Beyond needs to have a live action movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Harley Quinn is more interesting as an antiheroine than as the Joker's sidekick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Death from Sandman is one of the best characters in the history of comic books.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

Incomniac will never use Carnage in their Spider-Man games.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Disagree. He's pretty popular. If they keep making SM games, he will eventually show up. 

Clea will never be in a Marvel vs. Capcom game because life is pain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Popularity means nothing. I want him, so he won't show up, as evidenced by that shitty wrestling company.

Agree, I guess. 

Most of the selection on Netflix and Prime isn't worth watching if you found it for free in a dumpster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree. Probably why everyone is starting their own streaming services


WB is ran by some of most clueless human beings ever to be put in charge of a major studio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

WWE is run by some of the most clueless human beings ever to be put in charge of a major wrestling company.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yes


The entertainment industry is complete shit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somewhat agree. There's tons of terrible shit, but tons of good shit.

Warner Brothers and WWE are run by the same people.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree, though its hard not to see how that might be true

The people who preach so called tolerance are usually the most intolerant people


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree WB at least has some competency among their ranks.

As long as the McMahons run things, there will never be a true woman's revolution in the WWE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WB has competency? Not when it comes to DC.

As long as Vince McMahon and Kevin Dunn run things, there never will be. I don't know about the others. 

As long as Vince McMahon is in control of WWE, WWE will continue to be a rotting cesspool of incompetence that will never, ever improve, and by the time he's not in control, it won't matter because Asuka and Joes career wil be over.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Black Panther movie is good, but overrated by critics.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

As long as Vince is in control there is certainly only a very little hope of getting a good product. But when he is gone it would matter because there is obviously more then just Joe and Asuka.

I think a lot of folks here secretly wish Vince dies soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frank Zappa was a guitar god.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

venkyrenga said:


> But when he is gone it would matter because there is obviously more then just Joe and Asuka.


No there isn't. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Agree with Zappa, disagree with fucking everyone else. 

After Vince dies the management of WWE won't be any more competent for a while, not until somebody convinces Steph to do thing other way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Agree, cos Steph is a lot like Vince.

Autumn/Fall is better than Spring.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Totally agree it's my favorite season.

Sega should have beaten Nintendo if they hadn't relied on pointless add ons like the X-32 and Sega CD.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree 

Ziggler and McIntyre are the best tag team in the WWE currently


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree. Although I like The Bar more, as per the current status, Drew and Dolph are the best tag team.

Braun Strowman should have won the title last night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Bar have been together for ages though and are quite stale in my opinion. :shrug 

Agreed. I'm indifferent on Braun but WWE have failed him so many times in title matches its sad. 

WWE should book Sonya Deville better and build her up to be a good contender for the title.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree. She has great potential.

Roman vs Braun was the worst HIAC match ever.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Disagree. It was a bit over the top but it had decent moments... Undertaker vs Big Bossman is the worst imo and Shane vs Undertaker is up there. And I'm sure there are some that I'm forgetting. 
and Opinion
Wrestlemania 19 > Wrestlemania 17




Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Totally agree it's my favorite season.
> 
> Sega should have beaten Nintendo if they hadn't relied on pointless add ons like the X-32 and Sega CD.



Nah that didn't help... But Sega's biggest problem was that Sega of America and Sega of Japan couldn't get a long at that time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Oh snap! Here comes the obsession!

Clea from Doctor Strange is the best superhero love interest of all time.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

She is...

It's pretty funny reading Daniel Bryan's fans fussy comments everytime he loses :lol:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think ya mean it, but I'll take it!

Disagree... because I don't read them anymore.

Suspiria > The Exorcist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you can show me a line from Suspiria better than "your mother sucks cocks in hell", then I'll agree. Otherwise, disagree. 

Captain America has had the best solo MCU series of films.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. As of now, it's Ant-Man.










And before Doctor Strange happened, Ant-Man made me mark out more than any other Marvel film.










:mark

Fight me.


*
Captain America: The Winter Soldier is overrated as heck.*

Although it did have a major mark-out moment for me...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't understand you at all.

Agree, but Captain America is still the best series. 

Black Panther is the most overrated MCU film.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree, don't see what the massive hype is about

Red Dead Redemption 2 will be better than the first


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America had one really fun film that felt more like an Avengers movie than a Captain America picture. The other two were just okay.

Agree. Black Panther is a damn good superhero flick, but it's not a masterpiece. 

EDIT:

Possibly. 

Batman (1989) > The entire DCEU


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The hype is that it's a good MCU film, but you have to love it more than the others because it's *insert words like culture, socio-political, etc*

Agree, I guess. The first one was good, but overrated. Irish and Marshall Johnson are really the only characters that truly got their hooks in me. This one should at least capture the feel of the old west better, seeing as you're actually an outlaw in this one. I don't know about Arthur as a character himself, though, yet. Seems a bit bland.

EDIT - How dare you shit on First Avenger. That's a god damn masterpiece. It's better than Doctor Strange. Yeah, I said it. "Fight me". 

IDK. Wonder Woman is a good movie. Batman 89 is so god damn dated. I'm not gonna give a definitive answer. It probably is. Also, Joker killing Batmans parents and being like 40 years older than Batman.....ughh.

You know what, just because of that, no, it's not.

EA needs to get off their fucking high horse and just re-master the Mass Effect trilogy on PS4. People like me will be more than willing to blow even more money on the GOAT series.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree, a remaster of the original trilogy for PS4 would be good.

Epica is everything that Nightwish wished they could be


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

An adaptation of Doctor Strange & Doctor Doom: Triumph & Torment would be the most badass superhero movie ever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Deadpool is a terrible character and his movies are terrible


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Nah fam.


Into the Spider verse will be better than Far from Home


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Probably not.

As delightful as Ant-Man and The Wasp is, what they did to Janet van Dyne is straight jive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool is more successful than Clea, Wasp and Scarlet Witch. 8*D

Disagree. I don't care. 

The Infinity War snap affecting the characters in Ant-Man And The Wasp was obvious from the moment it happened in Infinity War. (I called it)


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Eh I mean I knew most of the charecters would get snapped but I didn't think it would leave him in the quantam realm so i'll slightly disagree


John Cena>Roman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

MCU Mordo is actually a more interesting character than comic Mordo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Simone Simons is amazing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10000000% agree. The GOAT female singer. Her voice is like hot butter on toast.

Bruce Dickinson is amazing


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Sure.


Superorganism is underrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.










Edit:

Agree.

Suzi Quatro doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure? That means you have no idea who he is.....

Listen to Iron Maiden. Learn something.

Never heard of it. 

EDIT - Or her.

Reeses Pieces are the GOAT candy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 10000000% agree. The GOAT female singer. Her voice is like hot butter on toast.[/IMG]


Indeed, her and Floor Jansen are the absolute best female singers for me. Totally amazing.

Disagree

Bioware has totally lost their way with Andromeda and everything outside of the original Dragon Age.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Skittles are better tbh



Fifa is the best sports game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed, her and Floor Jansen are the absolute best female singers for me. Totally amazing.
> 
> @DELETE , disagree
> 
> Bioware has totally lost their way with Andromeda and everything outside of the original Dragon Age.


Everything outside of the original Dragon Age? Including the Mass Effect trilogy? Then disagree. 

They lost track of that ending, though, and everything since.

I don't play sports games, but I'll say yes.

Spider-Man PS4 is GOTY so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably. Still need to play it.

Clea, Wasp, and Scarlet Witch > Deadpool

I just saw your comment, Tyrion. :thelist


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything outside of the original Dragon Age? Including the Mass Effect trilogy? Then disagree.
> 
> They lost track of that ending, though, and everything since.


My bad I meant as far as Mass Effect goes with Andromeda but with Dragon Age everything after the original. The original ME trilogy is great.

@PhantomoftheRing, agree

Coke > Pepsi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Clea, Wasp, and Scarlet Witch > Deadpool
> 
> I just saw your comment, Tyrion. :thelist


It's just too bad they're not important enough to be the starring lead in 2 hugely successful movies. 

See, this is how I get when something I like is successful. You're all lucky Asuka is a failure because I'd be even more unbearable if she were pushed.

Agree

Tropical Twist 7Up, which you've likely never tried because it's only available in a few places > Coke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The right person answered. roud

Agree.










EDIT:

It's really good, but I think I disagree.

FFX > Every Call of Duty game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea.

Clea looks like a grandmother in Phantoms avatar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Call of Duty?










Agree, of course

EDIT: @Tyrion Lannister, agree

We are desperately in need of a prominent competitor to YouTube


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

I won't be watching WWE programming this week.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Y'all don't deserve Clea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. We deserve someone better.

Deadpool being so popular really rubs people with no sense of humor the wrong way.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Deadpool is Deathstroke with rejected Honest Trailers material. Having a good sense of humor is why you should dislike Deadpool.

Deadpool 2 is the 4th best superhero film of the year so far.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Nah fam


Tom is miles better than Tobey as Spider-man and Peter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Adam West > Bale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

The Prestige is Christopher Nolan's best movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I agree because it's about magic, but I don't really love any of his movies.

Sherlock Holmes > Batman


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hell nah.

Akira is the best movie based on a comic book/manga.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree, but it is an exceptional one.

Perfect Blue is the best animated horror film of all time.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Freddy Krueger is the best slasher antagonist?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Paige right now would be among the best women of the division had she not gone off the rails with all the personal issues and then suffered a career ending injury


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Paige probably had a shot at winning the Royal Rumble in January if she hadn't gotten injured.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree, Asuka was always winning so she could put Charlotte over at Mania & give her the streak.

Roman Reigns is a fine performer, and is only hated because of the level of his push, not because he is bad.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree asukas streak was an important storyline

Edit disagree Hes just not very charismatic. Nothing would've helped him.

King of the ring needs to be bought back as a ppv


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There was nothing "important" about Asuka's streak, lol. They didn't give a flying fuck about it.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Disagree. Deadpool is Deathstroke with rejected Honest Trailers material. Having a good sense of humor is why you should dislike Deadpool.


And Doctor Strange is a bootleg, second rate Doctor Fate.

Agree, King Of The Ring should be a main roster PPV.

WWE will never have another good world champion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Sami Zayn should return as a face


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. Good is a subjective term, all it takes is one person to like the champion, and they can say they've succeeded in having a good champion.

EDIT - Agree, he's a natural babyface.

Michael B. Jordan shouldn't be cast as Superman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Diversity is not a virtue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Good is a subjective term


Yeah, and the way I define it says they'll never have another good one.

Agree. 

Metal is better than Rap.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. I love rap & hate metal, unless Enter Sandman counts? That's my workout fire.

Political correctness has gone too far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

To a certain extent.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And Doctor Strange is a bootleg, second rate Doctor Fate.


They're both rip-offs of Chandu the Magician!

Strange just did it with more style.











The Addams Family > The Munsters


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree


Athena> aphrodite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Death of the Endless > Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> They're both rip-offs of Chandu the Magician!
> 
> Strange just did it with more style.





Wikipedia said:


> Chandu was the inspiration for Marvel's Doctor Strange.


Never mentions anything about Doctor Fate. 

Strange sucks.

Disagree

Batman is the GOAT superhero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Listen to those old Chandu radio programs... he inspired both. I don't need Wikipedia to tell me that. 

Besides, there were a lot of magical heroes in the 30s and 40s. Ever heard of Mandrake the Magician? Sargon the Sorcerer? Fate was just part of that trend. 

Fate wasn't even the first Doctor. There was Doctor Occult before him.

Disagree.

Joker is the GOAT supervillain.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Partially agree. He's one of the GOATs for me along with Superman and Spider-Man.

Edit: Agree about Joker.

Black Panther is a decent film, but overrated by critics.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Listen to those old Chandu radio programs


No thank you. I don't like old. You know this.

Black Panther is overrated. Agree. Still like it, though. It's on Netflix. I might watch it. I totally won't, but.....I might.

Luke Cage season 2 is better than season 1.

4 episodes in, I'm liking this one more. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I haven't watched it. Think I should?

Dinosaurs are cool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Jurassic Park is an epic film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree... it's not original King Kong epic, but it's far out.



Death of the Endless > Doctor Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Death of the Endless > Doctor Strange


Really? Death is now better to you than even Doctor Strange. What the hell is in this comic? ~_~

No. Disagree.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> I haven't watched it. Think I should?


Did you watch season 1? If you did, then yeah, watch it. You'll be caught up. 

I'm enjoying it more than season 1, personally. I like the new villain. 

______

*WWE SUCKS*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. I mean, she's a top fiver and has been for some time, but Strange was my childhood friend. RRR just got me thinking about Sandman again. People don't talk about it enough these days.

I'll give season 2 a try.

At the moment, I agree. 

Danny Elfman's Batman theme is THE Batman theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

They need to keep Asuka away from Naomi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She.....

Of course it's a she. It all makes sense now. It's always a she.

Agree, but not the Elfman theme you're thinking of. You didn't specify. He composed Batman TAS. You were thinking 89, and while that's amazing, the animated theme is a modified, and in my opinion, superior theme. Probably has to do with my obsession with TAS as a show.

EDIT - Agree

Asuka will never win the title regardless of if she's around Naomi or not, however, so it doesn't matter.

^That's the agree or disagree.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree... no one seems to benefit from teaming with... Naomi???

I should consider buying the new Spiderman game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. You shouldn't consider it, you should DO IT.






Spider-Man PS4 is GOTY


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree everybody wins the diva title at least once. Itll just be at a throwaway ppv/raw

Edit Disagree 

Slashers need to make a comeback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Gothic horror needs to make a comeback.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree everybody wins the diva title at least once.


Not her. Vince hates Japanese talent. He also hates.....well, real talent. She's both. She has less chance of winning the title than Lana does.

Disagree.

Blade deserves a Marvel Netflix show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree, but I would rather have a Tomb of Dracula series with Blade in it.

Tomb of Dracula doesn't get enough love.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Disagree.


I really should have talked to that hot girl I saw at school.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree her jock boyfriend would've killed you.

Marine 7 is a movie that should not be made


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. It should be made, be set in space, and star Asuka.

Captain Marvel looks incredibly...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

I would rather see a Black Widow movie instead of a Captain Marvel one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

If Marvel Studios screws up Clea, I will burn everything.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. You don't have the balls.

Iron Man & Captain America will die in Avenger 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Challenge accepted. Remember this thread when Doctor Strange 2 comes out.










Possibly.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead would've been a groovy Wasp.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Groovy is a weird way to put it tbh but sure.


I should play basketball even though it's raining today.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Raw last night was an awful show


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree. You could even change last to every od still agree

Baseketball is an underrated treasure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. It's incredibly overrated. Bunch of guys throwing a ball around. Who gives a shit? What's there to see? Bounce the ball to one side of the court, throw it in the net. Bounce the ball to the other side of the court, throw it in the net. Rinse and repeat for 3 hours. *BORING*.

Sports in general are overrated.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Disagree. It's incredibly overrated. Bunch of guys throwing a ball around. Who gives a shit? What's there to see? Bounce the ball to one side of the court, throw it in the net. Bounce the ball to the other side of the court, throw it in the net. Rinse and repeat for 3 hours. *BORING*.



Baseketball the trey parker movie not basketball.

Disagree.

They need to stop dolling up Charlotte flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Asuka should be FOTC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Michael Myers was perfect in the first film but was ruined as the series went on by trying to have him compete with Freddy and Jason to see who would be the "baddest" (slasher villain).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Agree.

The Universal Frankenstein series is the best horror series of all time.


----------



## Miced2 (Aug 13, 2018)

Disagree

Superhero movies are starting to feel samey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure

Saw VI was a good return to form for the series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh. Agree.

Mario Bava > Lucio Fulci and Dario Argento


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Baseketball the trey parker movie not basketball.
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> They need to stop dolling up Charlotte flair


Oh. Then yes, agree. Baseketball is one of my all time favourite comedies. Retroactively changing this. Agree.






Sure? Why the hell not? I don't care about any of them, or know who any of them are, besides base info on Argento, who I only know because of a movie trivia question.

Asuka should be FOTC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader? > Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never read either, but I'm going to disagree, because I see nothing on Whatever Happened To The Caped Crusader that can match Whatever Happened To The Man Of Tomorrow in terms of accolades. Some Superman writers consider it the greatest Superman story of all time, and supposedly, it has some of the most iconic moments in comic book history in it. Of course, I'm a bigger Batman fan than Superman, so I don't like that answer, but I don't see the same accolades. 

I don't have much originality, hence why I ask the same questions over and over and often strain looking for something new to ask about.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. You're a hack.

Shouldn't have asked. Killed the thread. New, boring, unoriginal opinion.

Samoa Joe will never win the WWE Championship.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 










Barry White's voice was pure magic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Even if you don't believe in it, The Bible is a book everyone should read


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. Supernatural elements have no play in the human voice. 

Wasn't really a fan of him anyway.

EDIT - Disagree. I'm a Christian and I haven't even read it front to back. If you don't believe in it, why read it? You're going to hell anyway. Same goes for any religious text.

Ever since she turned heel, Becky Lynch looks haggard and old.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait. WAIT. Back up! You know I'm talking about THE Barry White, right? The Walrus of Love? I mean, you can't seriously disagree with that! I refuse to believe that!

EDIT:

*sigh*

The last sane man on Earth stands alone.

Disagree.

Flash Gordon (1980) > Star Wars... all of them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Disagree.


You disagree with that? Look at her. She looks 20 years older now than when she was a babyface.

Disagree

Anyway, new opinion

It was really, really stupid for Becky to tweet this out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041544099617226754


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm....sure

It will take a huge paradigm shift for the likes of Google and Facebook to lose ground and have competition again in search and social media.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully it costs her her push and we can get the title on a company woman like Asuka who doesn't go against the grain.

Agree

Quiznos > Subway

*sigh* I miss Quiznos. Was just thinking about their subs...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

There are only two genders


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree

McDonalds has the best french fries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. Or at least, in the ballpark. I like fries in general. The McD fries got a lot of salt on them, just the way I like 'em.

Anime is no good. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.










Everyone here is insane for not loving Barry White.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree

Everyone here is insane for not recognizing how nonsensical anime is compared to western media.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.










Sally Hawkins is adorable in The Shape of Water.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

It Follows is as a modern horror classic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

American Horror Story: Freak Show is the best season of AHS.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

Cuba Gooding Jr needs to stop acting


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Pokemon was one of Japan's greatest creations


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. 


Prometheus (2012) is a damn good movie.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Huge disagree. Hated it.

Beavis doing the Cornholio thing is slightly terrifying.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

It's funny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Mankind does not deserve the perfection that is Kairi Sane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. She's out of Foleys league.

Paige is the worst GM of all time in kayfabe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree 

Eric Bischoff was the greatest GM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree.

Hereditary is the best Horror film this year (so far).


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Disagree, but it is an exceptional one.
> 
> Perfect Blue is the best animated horror film of all time.


I'm 3 days late, but I just wanted to say I agree. :sk

I'll leave the answer to the next poster, as I haven't seen Hereditary or any horror movie from 2018 for that matter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. It's great, but the best one so far is Mandy.

Boris Karloff is the one true Frankenstein Monster.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree 

Paul Heyman need to do more then manage someone who's actions speak for themselves


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Agree.

God of War is the game of the year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He needs to do more. I don't know about not needing to manage someone whos actions speak for themselves. I can think of someome like that he needs to manage. :asuka

EDIT - Disagree

<-----

Heyman should manage an all champions faction on SmackDown consisting of Joe as the world champion, Asuka as the womens champion, Nakamura as US champion and The Bar as tag team champions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. Might disagree after I play Spider-Man tho.

EDIT:

AGREE. So boss.

Doctor Strange should get his own video game.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

EDIT - Agree. Why not? 

Lio Rush has been superb as Bobby Lashley's manager so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

EDIT - Disagree. Haven't watched it, but he ain't special.

Rocksteady needs to make that Superman game a reality.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

(That Heyman stable would be the best ever. As far as I'm concerned anyways.)

I don't really care about Supes when he's solo, so I disagree. I'd much rather have a Justice League game.

Speaking of... We need a Justice League game.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

This forum could use a facelift or at least a new banner at the top


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm fine with it the way it is. A new banner would be nice, but don't change the look. It's the way I like it.

Carnage needs to be in the sequel to Spider-Man PS4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

EDIT:

Agree.

Zatanna should be a playable character in that Justice League game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As long as she doesn't take the place of Fate or Constantine, I don't have a problem with it. I don't necessarily "agree" because I don't care.

Fate should be a playable character in a Justice League game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Darkseid should be the final boss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's right.

Darkseid > Purple ball chinned Marvel Darkseid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

So called "fat positivity", saying that you look good at any size is nonsense and presenting it as such in popular media (like below) is irresponsible


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Agree. 

If the game was mechanically good, it would be one of the best achievments ever in gaming, considering all the different powers and quirks of the characters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

A Flash game is pretty much impossible, due to the fact that his powers are incompatible with what a game requires.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, Infamous seems to give a good idea on how such a game would work

The Final Fantasy VII Remake will be a disaster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing with Yuffie can be called a disaster.

FLCL Progressive was too normal to be a proper FLCL sequel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think you realize how fast Flash is. The Flashes brain computes images at less than an attosecond. To him, that Infamous kid is moving slower than a blind snail.

-----

Whatever the hell that means. :shrug

Kilgrave is the best Marvel Netflix villain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree... and that's saying something. I'm a huge Sigourney Weaver mark.

Hela was the 2nd best MCU villain.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I preferred cottonmouth and big pun to kilgrave

disagree that honor goes to kilmonger

Cream of wheat is better than Oatmeal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. 

A non-Leto Joker should've been the villain in Suicide Squad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> I preferred cottonmouth and big pun to kilgrave
> 
> disagree that honor goes to kilmonger
> 
> Cream of wheat is better than Oatmeal


Big Pun? Big Pun wasn't a Marvel Netflix villain. Neither was Jon Bernthals Punisher, if that's what you meant.

IMO

1 - Kilgrave
2 - Kingpin
3 - Jigsaw
4 - Bushmaster (might go higher as I progress, but not top 2 material)
5 - Cottonmouth

Bullseye will definitely be throwing Cornell off the list. Might even get to #3.

Agree

Carnage is the best character in the Spider-Man mythos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

When the time comes for Doctor Strange to exit the MCU, Clea should become the Sorcerer Supreme.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree cause don't care and I know it would make you happy.

Champions League is the best sporting event on earth cause Liverpool is ruling with the iron fist.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree. Allez allez allez!

Jordan Henderson is severely underrated.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree 

Hames Milner is the best footballer on gods green earth. :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Agree cause don't care and I know it would make you happy.


^

Sports talk can GTFO in here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Agree
> 
> Hames Milner is the best footballer on gods green earth. :banderas


Agree. He's a rare breed. Like wine, gets better with age.

Klopp shouldn't rush Fabinho into the starting XI till he's completely adapted to the system and ready


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree cause we have the best midfield roster in the world baybay.

Asuka is great. .) <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree?

EDIT:

AGREE! :asuka

I should start paying attention to sports.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

It would be cool to see Wade Barrett back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. CM Punk is "great". Bray Wyatt is "great". Dean Ambrose is "great". Asuka is the best of all time.

EDIT - Agree if he becomes the world champion. Barrett is one of the most criminally wasted people ever. 

Red Dead Redemption will beat Spider-Man PS4 for GOTY (not necessarily my opinion)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably.

House on Haunted Hill (1959) > House on Haunted Hill (1999)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

As much as I dont want to I have to disagree. The newer version was more fleshed out.

We need less remakes and more original content coming out. Not every classic has to be remade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Why not both? I never got why so many people are opposed to the concept of a remake. Some the most beloved pictures in cinema's history are remakes: The Maltese Falcon (1941), Scarface (1983), The Departed (2006), The Thing (1982), A Fistful of Dollars (an unofficial remake of Yojimbo), many of Hammer's films, and so many more. There are many ways to tell the same story and stories were meant to be retold. 

The best Treehouse of Horror is still the first one.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Sean Connery is the best James Bond.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

The Rock was more charismatic than Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed totally 

PS4 > Xbox


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree personally but it's an unpopular opinion.

2K19 will surpass 2K18 this time around?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree 

Xtina > Britney


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree.

2002 WWF/E roster is more talented than today's WWE roster.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree, midcarders were over then unlike now

Shawn should stay retired


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Disagree

PSG will win Champions League


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree 

Juve will win Champions League


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Midcarders aren't over now because of the booking, lol. Has nothing to do with who's more talented.

The main eventers were more talented, but the midcard was way worse than it is now. Al Snow, Bob Holly, Mark Henry, Billy Gunn, Big Show, Steven Richards, etc, lol. Horrible.

Agree.

EDIT - That was about Shawn.

I couldn't tell you who in the living fuck Juve is if you put a gun to my face. I don't follow soccer in the slightest.

WWE doing the womens show and the Saudi show in the same week is blatant trolling.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Disagree about Juve winning

Liverpool won't win any trophies this season.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree, they'll win the league if they keep the main three fit

Jose Mourinho will leave Man Utd in the summer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure, why not.

Podcasts are better than music.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree

Zidane will be Man Utd's next manager


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree 

Griezmann isn't eating at the same table as Ronaldo & Messi


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

agree

Ronaldo will go to MLS after Juve


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree 

Gerrard > Lampard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Premier League is the most entertaining league in the world.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Kiss of the Dragon was awesome


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree that title is awesome.

Xia Li is wifey material.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree

Almonds are very overrated and they're not nearly as tasty as other nuts


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Almonds are nice and all.... but cashew rules so agree!

-----.

Cameras are among the greatest inventions of all time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Kilometres are better suited to measure distance than miles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

The idea that actors must conform to the sexual orientation (straight, gay/lesbian) or "identity" (trans) of the character they are portraying is nonsense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. That defeats the entire point of acting. I can't believe that's even a thing.....but I believe it, knowing this pussy ass society. That's like saying you have to be a serial killer to play one.

People are stupid...


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Vince McMahon is one crazy motherfucker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crazy, and stupid as fuck.

Red Dead 2's online is still going to be a fucking mess at launch, regardless of the pre-emptive strikes Rockstar is taking to prevent what happened with the launch of GTA V online.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Red Dead Redemption 2 won't make as much money as GTA V.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree

Sasha will be released soon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Dean Ambrose is the most talented member of The Shield


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree

Roman is a better champ than AJ


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

There are more than 5 wrestlers on Raw alone who would be better choices than Roman Reigns to be the champion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, Reigns is the best choice to be champion

The Evolution PPV will be a a let down


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree

Sami Zayn is overrated.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed 

Roman Reigns is the perfect choice to rule Raw


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Roman Reigns is the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree 

Charlotte will be inducted into HOF first out of the 4HW


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree

Ryback is the Goat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

SD's women's division is finally on the right track


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree (he sucked) 

WWE will be even worse when Vince is gone


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree

The NWA was bigger than the WWF in the 80s


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. Rock n Wrestling, Wrestlemania, Hulkamania etc

Conor McGregor has more charisma than the entire WWE roster combined.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

The number of upcoming PPVs in WWE is too much.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Out of all the women on the main roster Asuka has the best theme song


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree if we are only counting wrestlers who are active in-ring. Otherwise, I would say Paige.

Baron Corbin has the best theme song on Raw


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Disagree, nothing Baron Corbin has or does is being considered "best". 

Turning heel won't work for Roman.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree. Fans will still reject him and be sick of his constant push. 

Dean Ambrose desperately needs a heel turn to revitalize his career. 



emerald-fire said:


> Agree if we are only counting wrestlers who are active in-ring. Otherwise, I would say Paige.


I agree Paige has a good theme. I grew to like it more when Absolution was a thing.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

A heel Dean would be cool, agreed.

-----.

Agree or disagree: Unfortunately Seth Rollins will probably not become WWE Universal Champion this year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Agree, mainly cos it's already mid September, so not that much time actually left for him to do so. Maybe in 2019.

Video game music is some of the best music there is.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Agreeeeeeeeed!!!!:






:dance2

-----.

Apple juice is the GOAT juice of all juices and that's a fact! :quite


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, tastes like crap to me. :shrug Though I avoid juice anyway because it's liquid sugar with all the good stuff from fruit removed. 

WWE2k19 will suck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Transformers: Dark of the Moon was actually a decent blockbuster movie


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agree. She's decent but she's no Asuka. Nothing worth getting excited over.
> 
> Avengers 4 will be better than Infinity War


What? Don't get me wrong I couldn't care less about either, but at least Lynch can cut a half way decent promo. Asuka can barely even speak English & presents herself as a complete goof. Sure, she can fake wrestle really good, but that's not enough. EDIT - Just seen this was from May lol, was right there when I clicked on the thread so I assumed it was recent. Ah well fuck it the point stands.

Disagree. It was shite.

Good characters & story telling is more important than match quality.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely agree. 

While both are overrated, Alexa Bliss > Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, it is impossible for Charlotte to be overrated and she is definitely better than Bliss

Kenny Omega will end up in WWE


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree

WWE's primary objective for the next decade will be finding ways to get Reigns cheered


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree. Eventually.

EDIT - Agree but it won't be for the next decade. They'll cast him aside in the next 5 years.

SmackDown should win Survivor Series this time.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Yup! Agreed, team blue over here. :ban

-----.

Agree or disagree: Broccoli is among top-5 best vegetables out there.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

WWE wasted both MITB briefcases this year.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Which is unbelievable even by current WWE standards. SMH agreed.

---.

Saxophone is an underrated instrument.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Rock music is the best music genre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. It's Metal, and they're not the same thing. They're brothers, because Metal came out of Rock, but they're not twins.

Paul Heyman is the best promo in wrestling history.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Disagree. Thats not how to spell CM Punk.

Frank Ocean is number one in his field.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Having an all female reboot and a male antagonist defeats the purpose


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

WWE product is awful right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. I stopped watching after Summerslam & haven't regretted it once. I frequently hear things on Twitter & on here, and it's very rarely positive. I don't know how people can still put up with it.

Facebook is a shit website where everyone pretends to have a perfect life & is fake to each other. Literally everytime I go on there, some of the stuff I read legitimately baffles me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Edit: Somewhat agree. I don't mind FB though but it helps to remove annoying people.

You can be straight and still find traps attractive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree... Especially bear traps.

Sally Hawkins is totally adorable and Phantom is not insane for thinking that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Totally :lol

Somewhat agree she's kinda cute, you're not insane.

France is a very overrated country


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

agree

WWE stands for Walk With Elias


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. It stood for World Wrestling Entertainment, and then currently it stands for nothing. They just made their company name 3 letters.

The new Joker movie will be bad, like all upcoming DC projects.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

disagree. The new movie will be good.

EU is a joke.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish I could disagree...

EDIT: 

That answer was for Tyrion.

Phantom crying when Asuka lost at WM34 was a perfectly normal reaction.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree.

Tyrion turning off the tv as soon as Asuka lost, not watching the rest of the show and then whining about the state of Asukas career to this very day was a perfectly normal reaction.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. I had another Asuka fan over, and we were silent for most of the show. It was like a funeral.

The Shape of Water is Guillermo del Toro's masterpiece.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Haven't seen the movie but I highly doubt a movie about a girl fucking a fish is a masterpiece.



Kick ass is an underrated movie.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

It was comic relief to me 

Facebook should cease to exist


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Nuke that shit website. :aryep It's only good for contacting friends/family through Messenger. 

People that say 'Hashtag' in real life like it's Twitter should really stop.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#Agree

It Follows is a modern horror classic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree

Barbara Steele is the ultimate scream queen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. Jamie Lee Curtis says hi.

Thor's axe scene in Infinity War is one of the coolest movie scenes of all time.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Yep.


Your mom gay.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just because Scream said it doesn't mean it's true, people! Barbara Steele is up there with Karloff and Price!

It's cool, but it's not even the coolest scene in the movie.

EDIT:

Totally.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead should've been The Wasp.

Oh snap! Double obsession, son!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. She had sex with my Dad to make me. :aryep

Blade with Wesley Snipes is up there with the best Marvel films, and sometimes goes underappreciated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. The Wasp we have is great, and you wouldn't shut up about it, and I don't care.

EDIT - Disagree. It's good but it's not up there with the MCU or even some of Fox's best efforts.

DC needs to re-boot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

The new joker by Joaquin Phoenix will be another disaster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Jessica Chastain should play Poison Ivy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

EDIT - Maybe. I don't know her filmography that well. I can see her physically fitting the part, somewhat. 

Insomniac should make an Avengers game when they're finished with Spider-Man.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. If it's anything like Spider-Man. :banderas

Imagine having a GTA system where you can switch characters on the fly. That would be cool as fuck.

Spider-Man won't be topped for the rest of this year. I mean Red Dead 2 could come close, but man, it was just too good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hell yeah! I just started that Spider-Man game and it's mankind's greatest achievement!

EDIT:

That answer still works.

Marvel needs to bring their monsters into the MCU.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. We'll see, though. If anybody can do it, it's Rockstar.

EDIT - I guess. I'm open to Marvel bringing in pretty much anything.



> Hell yeah! I just started that Spider-Man game and it's mankind's greatest achievement!


Good.

God of War 2 (God of War 5, calling the re-boot God of War has been so difficult on this franchise) will be better than God of War 2018.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Final Fantasy XV is the worst mainline FF game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Jill needs to make a major comeback in the next Resident Evil game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't care, so fine, just so there won't be any more discussion about it.

"Goats addicted to human urine being airlifted out of national park after attacking hikers to get their savory piss"

This is the best thread title of the year.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed.

 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> :smile2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:woo

Coco > Up


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree, coco's was good but that intro man....


Marvels tv universe needs to start connecting across channels with cameos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, and that's all Up has going for it. It's a devastating short attached to a forgettable feature.

Agree.

The Mummy (1932) is pure cinematic poetry and it's a shame that it gets overshadowed by a series of goofy popcorn flicks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I liked Up more than Coco, but I'd need to watch them both again. Up has problems, but Coco had such a ridiculous premise that I couldn't get into it. I know Up is the most ridiculous movie that's ever been made, but there's certain degrees of ridiculous I can't accept. I can accept a guys house floating away, but in Coco, this guy walks out on the family to pursue a career in music, so the entire family bans music forever? Get the fuck outta here. Nobody lives without music, absolutely nobody. Even the Amish have music. That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. That premise straight outta the gate killed the movie for me. 

Granted, when I saw it, I had to sit through the 15 minute Frozen skit, so by the time Coco started, I wasn't in the mood for it, so maybe I was just looking for a reason to be mad, because I was furious having to sit through that, but what a dumb premise. 

Disagree. 

Tea is revolting.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Big time.

Apple cider is delicious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. Big time. I'm gonna grab some out of the fridge right now. When they stock my brand, I buy a jug at all times available. Sadly, because I buy the real stuff, it's not available for a lot of the year, only during apple season. I can buy the fake garbage year round, but it tastes like shit.

Shawn Michaels coming out of retirement for a house show in Saudi Arabia in a tag match takes the cake for the worst return of all time, and it hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree and I don't even like Shawn Michaels

That birds of prey movie sounds like a trainwreck before a scene has even been shot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. I really wanted that Gotham City Sirens movie... :sadbecky

The Mad Hatter should be the villain in the next Batman film.


----------



## DeanBrady (Oct 3, 2018)

Agree

Ross was the best Friends Character


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree 

Angelina Jolie v Jennifer Aniston should happen

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Nah I'm cool with both ladies. Disagreed.

----------.

Pineapples are quite underrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn Skippy.

Tomb of Dracula, like pineapples, is underrated.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Um...Sure.


Snow sucks.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree with a passion.

...but getting out of the snow and curling up in a warm blanket next to a roaring fireplace makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Partially disagree. The Phantom loves the snow, but he does like getting cozy next to a fireplace.

And Clea likes the snow. I have to like it.










Nachos are pure joy.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree

Not a fan of most Christmas music


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Rihanna is amazing


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Totally agree hottest woman in the music biz.


Scarlett Bordeaux is so fine and she knows it ?


----------



## Razor Roman (Oct 13, 2018)

Disagree

RAZOR ROMAN is amazing.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree

He was better as razor Ramon or Scott hall?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Razor Ramon had more character to him.

-----.

Banana = GOAT fruit.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree 

Kevin Nash is right about current roster being a bunch of marks


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Out with this huge vanilla giant, disagree. unkout

-----.

Mercedes C-class is more appealing than a Ford Mustang GT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on looks, they're about equal. I don't give a fuck about cars. 

KFC should sell buckets of skin with no chicken, because the chicken isn't very good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've been saying that for years!!

Clea > Christine Palmer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Popeyes actually does have great *chicken*, though.

Sure, I guess. I had no problem with Rachel Mcadams in that role, though.

Avengers 4 will be the highest grossing film of 2019. (~___~)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, its not like there is anything out there that could challenge Marvel

Titans is already better than the CW DC shows


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have not seen Titans, nor will I.

The Teen Titans can unkout


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I have not seen Titans, nor will I.
> 
> The Teen Titans can unkout


To be fair, only one is an actual teen. Just saying.

The next Spider-Man movie will be good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is that a trick question? Into the Spider-Verse or the next MCU one?

Phantom should give Titans a try.

How's Raven?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Is that a trick question? Into the Spider-Verse or the next MCU one?
> 
> Phantom should give Titans a try.
> 
> How's Raven?


MCU one
Yes you should and Raven is pretty good.
Transformers Animated Starcream is best Starscream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes to Spider-Man. Mysterio in the MCU... :mark

Starscream is always GOAT, but I might agree with you.

Sally Hawkins should have a bigger role in the new Godzilla film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

Onion rings are the GOAT.



virus21 said:


> To be fair, only one is an actual teen. Just saying.
> 
> The next Spider-Man movie will be good


Yeah, but I hate the team, so I don't care. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. I just had some tonight, actually. 

Dana Scully is the GOAT TV character.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Definitely top ten.

Martha was highly underrated on Doctor Who and deserved better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

The best Doctor is... 




... Doctor Stephen Strange.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yes. I just had some tonight, actually.


As did I. 

Disagree. The best doctor is Doctor Kent Nelson.

Doctor Strange should be the leader of the Avengers instead of Captain Marvel.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree.

Venom box office success is surprising.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Disagree. Marvel movies have been immensely popular lately, and even though it isn't MCU I bet most casual cinema goers don't care or even know. Venom is cool, and there was a lot of promotion surrounding it.

Critics were extremely harsh on Venom.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't read the reviews :shrug 

Blueberries are one of the best fruits


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If I only have those two choices, sure but I get why MCU is doing it.

Disagree, strawberries are better


Star Wars needs to start creating their own universe and to stop relying on nostalgia because all their doing is fucking up the continuity.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree.

Dogs>Cats.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed

Autumn is the best season


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree.










A Nightmare on Elm Street is the best Slasher franchise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Bride of Frankenstein is the greatest sequel of all time.


----------



## LadiesMan4 (Oct 18, 2018)

Disagree

Mark Henry should have been WWE champion for three years


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Jinder Mahal should still be United States Champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Claire Foy should play Clea in the MCU.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. You're the Clea master, so probably know who suits her best as a casting. :asuka

Netflix needs to update their shitty Horror category. What is this bullshit.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't give a fuck 

Vince McMahon has more charisma than his roster of Indy guys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... To Netflix.

Disagree. Asuka was an Indy person.


Netflix needs to add some Hammer horror films.

CAN I GET AN AMEN!???!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. I hate the bastard, but the fact people still give him pops when he comes out shows how good of a character he is. :vince

WWE won't see any real changes until Vince passes away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morbid but I agree.

Someone should answer Phantom's dumb Hammer question.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. They should add new Horror films in general. They just keep the same ones on & pass them off as new. Cheeky bastards. :lol It's Halloween god damn it.

There's way too many threads to keep track of in the Fantasy & Games section. :woah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. I blame reeceisabox or whatever his name was.

Phantom should start a Wasp Appreciation Thread.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Not bothered 

Gina Gershon is still hot asf [emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Lon Chaney is the best Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Agreed.

Tomato soup may be the greatest soup of all time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably agree, but I rarely have soup so.. 

Redbull is overrated, overpriced trash


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

Once Vince dies, WWE is fucked


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree.

WWE will be better once Vince steps down.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Phantom should be in charge of the MCU.

ALL CLEA, ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Agreed, approved and appreciated.










-----.

A or D: Yoyo is among the greatest inventions of all time. 










:zayn3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Fiona Dourif is the bestest.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree.


Tessa Blanchard is better in the ring than an female on Raw, Smackdown, and NXT.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Can't help but agree, miss Blanchard is killing it and is definitely one of the main reasons why I still watch Impact wrestling.

-----.

*A or D*: Orange is an underrated color.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree.










Dean Ambrose's Heel Turn was done at the perfect time.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Agreed 100%. 

Seth vs Dean should mainevent Wrestlemania 2019.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagreed. Asuka vs. the dread Dormammu should headline the event.

Hikaru Shida is underrated.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wouldn't know

Anna Kendrick has a sexy ass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know who you're talking to?

Um, yes.










McVitie's Chocolate Digestives are the UK's greatest creation.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree 

Irn Bru is UK's all time greatest creation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, only a Scot would think that :lol

Monster Energy are the best energy drinks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Used to be Lucozade for me, but it tastes like shit now.

Night time is better than Day time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. That's when the vampires come out.

Vincent Price should be to Halloween what Santa Claus is to Christmas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Doc Ock is pretty boss.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Who cares? 

Christina Aguilera is amazing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who cares?

The Curse of the Werewolf is an extremely underrated werewolf flick.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree, it's properly rated.

Nia Jax needs to stop smiling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Phantom has gone a full day without bringing up Clea... he or she has failed as a poster.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree burn Clea at the stake and add Phantom to the list for that.

Stop remaking 80s slasher and create some brand new slashers. Nostalgia can only carry us so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think that trend has died down a bit. And we've gotten some pretty decent original horror films in the last few years.

Mario Bava is the GOAT horror director.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed 

Christina Aguilera is the greatest 

(This wasn't agreed or disagreed with, so I'll do it again)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The greatest in what exactly? Just wanted to clear this out. But anyway, disagreed, don't think she's the greatest singer, dancer or has the greatest appearance. 

Evolution PPV confirms that Triple H runs things better than Vince.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Although, we knew that anyways. :trips

Evolution will be a better booked show than Crown Jewel.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Probably will be. Evolution had great matches in main event, which were built on pretty good storylines. Crown Jewel is just random matches thrown together for no reason. Bryan isn't probably going, and if Brock wins then fuck everything man. 

Venom movie completely misinterpreted the character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was a different interpretation, that's for sure...

Christopher Lee is the GOAT Dracula.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Peter Cushing was the GOAT Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do love me some Rathbone and Brett, but I'll agree.

The Blob (1958) > The Blob (1988)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

House on Haunted Hill (1959) > House on Haunted Hill (1999)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy, son! It ain't even close!

William Castle was 100% groovy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Ray Harryhausen's special effects are better than modern-day computer effects.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You are my soulmate... yes!

Françoise Hardy is a French national treasure.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Dolores O'Riordan was an Irish national treasure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Though not a perfect adaptation of the comic, Netflix's Chilling Adventures of Sabrina is supremely groovy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

The CW Network made a mistake when they didn't pick up the Aquaman series starring Justin Hartley in 2006.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

The world needs more Fiona Dourif vehicles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed

Nikki Cross got buried last night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. :sadbecky










Arcades are pretty neat.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah 

Corey Graves wants to fuck Mandy Rose so bad [emoji16]


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Mandy Rose's entrance is actually pretty good and is one of the better woman's entrances on the roster


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed 

Sonya wants to bang Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed

Sonya probably has banged Mandy, given that they were roomates and best friends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly.

Nikola Tesla is cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed, seemed a smart person

Naomi sucks


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Agree

Daniel Bryan is overrated


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed 

Kassius Ohno has the worst physique of any wrestler in the WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, Trent Seven exists

Nikki Cross is cringey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Aubrey Plaza is delightful.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

100% yes, love her.


TV/movie reboots need to CEASE. Or at least take a long break.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed 

Brock is an incredible Universal champion


----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Disagree 
Adam Cole looks like a young Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No... he only defends the title on Earth.

EDIT:

A little.

"Weird Al" Yankovic is the best human.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree but he's in the top 10.

Cloak and Dagger is the best interracial couple in comics.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nah...











In hand-to-hand combat with no superpowers, no one can beat Lady Shiva.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cassandra Cain already beat her ass. disagree.

music is life.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes 

Carmella gets a bad rap from workrate geeks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... because she deserves it. 










Doctor Strange and Clea are the greatest superhero couple.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't care 

Jennifer Lopez is sexiest lady on earth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Stephanie McMahon will be the death of WWE


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Disagree 

Geeks like Owens, Zayn, Styles, Nakamoron will kill WWE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Dan Didio needs to be removed from being DC's EIC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.



Doctor Strange and Clea are the greatest superhero couple.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't know who he is 

Virus & Phantom are strange souls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

France Gall was groovy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No 

Disagreeing that Jennifer Lopez is sexiest lady on Earth is plain silliness


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Most movies these days suck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Bela Lugosi was not the best Dracula... but he was the best Bela Lugosi.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes 

Simon Cowell is a cunt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed 

We must protect Françoise Hardy at all costs.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, ok 

The Rock is a God


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More of a demigod, really. 

Fairs are cool.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. If only I wasn't so awkward in social situations, and I'd enjoy them more. :sadbecky

The WWE sections on this site are complete cancer.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

after seeing same people bitching in a single thread for countless pages just the other day, yes I agree.

getting strap on fucked by Asuka is better than fucking Batista in the ass. why Asuka? why Batista? Dunno.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... you've been reading my journal, haven't you?

Magik is the grooviest X-Men character.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agreed.

Harry Potter is cooler than Doctor Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

WWE sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported.

EDIT:

In many ways, yes. 

Gwen Stacy > Mary Jane.

I see you, Virus. I know I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope. Disagree

Barbara Gordon > Starfire


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

disagree.

Stephen King isn't that great of an author.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Neil Gaiman is that great of an author.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Considering he was the only bright spot of Moffat's second year of Doctor Who, yeah I take that

Phantom Girl is best Legionnaire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Her... and Triplicate Girl. :mark :woo :asuka

Mysterio is an underrated villain.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No 

Christina Aguilera is a global treasure


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No

Nickelback has some good songs


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Never 

Peyton will be released next year


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, I haven't heard any

Mordecay should find himself a lovely Peruvian girlfriend and give up his obsession with Peyton


----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Disagree, Deonna Purrazzo is sexy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes 

Deonna would be a good opponent for Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No one should have to work with Charlotte.

Kairi Sane is too good for this world.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No 

Kairi will be in ROH soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not.

Asuka is the champion we need and deserve.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh please 

Tamina is sexy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Edit: No to Tamina 

Fourth Wall needs to change his avatar back to Anna or someone else that is not a creepy dude's face that he has as his current avatar


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Absolutely 

Kristanna Loken is awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Garfunkel and Oates are awesome.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice legs, yes 

Brock Lesnar is deserving to be champion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling talk. :sadbecky

Disagree. 

Pineapple on Pizza is underrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Kate Micucci is delightful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree

Berries are overrated


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

She's a cutie. 

Edit: Disagree. At least where I'm from. Berries aren't that popular.

Mia Sara in the 80's was :sodone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree... but she was a terrible Harley Quinn.

Frank Zappa as an artist was pretty :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree

I'm as straight as a ruler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. :side:










Nostalgia is very demanding when it comes to my avatars. :side:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed 

Arnold should let the Terminator franchise go


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Chickpeas are pretty damn tasty


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Never tasted them 

Hollywood is poison these days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:dance

Kate Bush is the bestest.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No 

Britney Spears fans are delusional


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Twitter sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What year is this?

EDIT:

Agree.

The new Suspiria is a pretty decent fright film.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't know

Madonna is still hot asf


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only if I was drunk 

Rousey should beat Becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree... but she probably will.

Ray Bradbury's Skeleton is one of the best horror short stories of all time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Agree

In movies, Avengers > Justice League. In comics and animation, Justice League > Avengers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

There should be a Tomb of Dracula film in the MCU.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure

Danielle Johansen and I would be perfect together


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why not. 

Spice girls are still bangable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Googled her. She's your type. Agreed.


EDIT:

Sure. 


I really am Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao I sent you her Twitter link before and I've mentioned her name before on here. Poor memory Phantom. 

Disagree 

Christmas is highly overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DISAGREE. So does Kate Micucci.










Phantom should make his or her profile christmas-y now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree! 

Kid Kash was underrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He didn't do much for me, but I will agree.

The way they handled Elizabeth Shaw in Alien: Covenant was abominable.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree. But that's what happens when fans get impatient.

Meryl Streep is over rated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A little... but she is talented.

That movie with Doctor Strange as the Grinch could be cute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, not a fan of the Grinch

Should I change my sig/avi combo


----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes. 
Cats are the cutest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.










The Lady Hermit is the most underappreciated action film ever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

The Cardigans are awesome and anyone who tells you otherwise is a damn (love)fool.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Hatsune Miku and the rest of the vocaloids were vastly underrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Christmas is pretty groovy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree...

...but Halloween is better.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree, I don't care much about either but Christmas is terrible so.. 

Vegans are very annoying


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed. Some are fine, a lot are very annoying about it.

The food is the best part of Christmas. Well if you're lucky enough to get a Christmas Dinner. Wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Disagree definitely an integral part but I always preferred just being able to enjoy the holiday with my family (I'm a bit of a sap :lol)

Though it has its problems (oh does it :lol) some people are a bit too negative when it comes to WWE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed. Especially on here. Bunch of miserable bastards. It's got to be said. I've definitely lost interest in WWE right now, but I'll watch it next year around Mania time and enjoy it without this site's negative influence. 

Drew McIntyre is going to be a World Champion in 2019.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Agreed but I think it will be later in 2019 than a lot of people are expecting (maybe around summerslam time or later still)

Braun Strowman is going to be a world champion in 2019 (I swear I have a basis for this opinion :lol)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed, but also depends in how long Brock is gonna stay and how hard they are gonna push Drew

Coke, Pepsi and every kind of soda are overrated


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Disagree, but that depends on people's tastes in the end. A fresh Coca Zero after work is always nice as far as I'm concerned

More countries need children limitation laws to fight overpopulation


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Disagree, I personally think overpopulation is the destiny of humanity. There will be so much humans that the Earth won't survive it under its actual form, and humanity will die, and there is no need to fight it because it can not be fought.

The "smarky" crowds are actually a vocal minority, the other people are just bored by the product.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A wrestling question? Highly unusual.

Sure.

The Unstoppable Wasp > The Irredeemable Ant-Man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Dr. Demento deserves a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't care

Dwayne Johnson is a saint in a sea of Hollywood phonies


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure

The rol3 of the manager is a lost art in the current wwe


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.

Lou Albano was the best manager in WWE history.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT - Disagreed, I'd go with Brain.

WWE's (current) presentation is butt ugly and too visually busy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed

Trish & Lita should have put someone over before leaving recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Agree.
> 
> Dr. Demento deserves a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.


Heck yeah.

Agree.

France Gall was far out.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

DAMN RIGHT!!!

Video game bosses make you psyched fighting them.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Ganondorf > Bowser


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree

Dr. Robotnick > Ganondorf > Bowser = At least, he's the most active villain in video game history. He doesn't just wait at the end of the game, the fucker fights on every stage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. :darryl

Juliet of the Spirits (1965) doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

agree

The house on haunted hill was the best remake of a Vincent price movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If we count The Omega Man, the answer is no. 

CONTROVERSIAL OPINION: 


Batman is generally the least interesting part of a Batman story.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Agree. I've preferred the Joker personally. :side:

Stone Cold Steve Austin > Hulk Hogan

:side:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree and yes bataman is boring but thats by design methinks.

Star Wars needs to either be revamped or put to bed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Christmas sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

The Wasp should've been in the first Avengers movie.


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

Don't care.

People who complain about 'smart marks' are idiots.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're gonna be besties! I can feel it!

Disagree.

Harry Houdini was seriously boss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, why not

Movies these days lack originality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Stop being a grouchy old man!!!










They should start making Gothic horror films again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sure. Anything to please you Phantom. :aryep

I'm sick of looking at Points I can't use on this site. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I mean, are you? I guess I agree...

Phantom is WF's most obnoxious poster. roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree. There are far more annoying posters here. 

Nostalgia has an excellent taste in women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Kairi Sane > Becky Lynch


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You could've put any current woman, besides Asuka probably, and I'd agree. Seeing as you've chosen Mighty Bex though, I will have to disagree. 

This Takeover will be the best one yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Disagree. No Asuka.

The Wasp is the best OG Avenger.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Possibly? Only real competition is Thor, but I only like him in the movies.

X-Men > Avengers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmm... do I agree with that?

I think so.

But Defenders > All.

Sally Hawkins is delightful.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

Edward Norton was the best hulk of the current three.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Agree.

Nic Cage has actually made some good movies in recent years.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yup

Christmas music makes you suicidal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Evil GentleMETALman said:


> Yup
> 
> Christmas music makes you suicidal.


Only when I have to hear it for 2 fucking months on end. Wait until December with that shit

Christmas is overrated


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agreed in a sense

Metal music is like medicine after having so much headache over Christmas songs, all day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am surrounded by Scrooges!!! No!

EDIT:

Nope.

Magik > Wolverine


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Oooh yeah!!

Sonic 3 and Knuckles is still the greatest Sonic game ever made


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I am surrounded by Scrooges!!! No!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Maybe we wouldn't be Scrooges if they wouldn't start pushing Christmas in fucking September

Disagree

The next Terminator is going to suck

Edit: Agree


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Totally agree

They won't make an awesome Terminator movie again after Terminator 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe, maybe not.

Death is the grooviest female character in the history of DC/Vertigo.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hell yeah.

Marvel and DC are pretty much equal when it comes to who has the best teams.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Ranpo Edogawa was pretty boss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who?

Tangy Cheese Doritos are boss. :book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He was a Japanese horror author.

Disagree. Doritos are just okay.

Kate Micucci is the cutest little bird creature.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree...

...but not quite as cute as Audrey Tautou.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

The white ranger was overrated


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree
> 
> The white ranger was overrated


Tommy Oliver in general was overrated
Bumblebee might be good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. It looks cute.

I should give that She-Ra reboot a watch.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree dont encourage them.


Controversy time: with the cancellation of two superhero shows and the almost definite possibility that the defenders shows is done, the marvel Netflix attempt at creating a ground level superhero type universe has been a failure.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree dont encourage them.
> 
> 
> Controversy time: with the cancellation of two superhero shows and the almost definite possibility that the defenders shows is done, the marvel Netflix attempt at creating a ground level superhero type universe has been a failure.


Disagree: While Iron Fist was widely disliked, Luke Cage (to my knowledge) was widely praised and liked. The Punisher and Jessica Jones, I hear more of a mixed bag of things but generally overall good. Do you know why they were canceled? I really can't find any concrete reasoning behind besides one article claiming "creative differences". 

Wu Tang Clan ain't nothing to f***k with? Agree or Disagree


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Agreed. It looks cute.
> 
> I should give that She-Ra reboot a watch.





Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree dont encourage them.


Agree with this and the other thing

Edit: I know nothing about it.

WB should reboot He-Man with the same quality as the DC animated products.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TBH I don't really care about He-Man.

Snapchat filters suck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't use Snapchat.

Wanda Jackson is groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Cab Calloway was groovy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Miles Morales needs his own live-action Spider-Man movie.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

The more previews they release the less appealing the Captain marvel movie looks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mildly agree. The space stuff looks sensational, but I'm starting to think Larson was miscast. We shall see...

Prove me wrong, Brie!

Shuma-Gorath, Sligguth, N'Gabthoth, and all the other Lovecraftian lunatics Doctor Strange faced in Marvel Premiere should appear in a future Strange sequel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brie Larson was definitely miscast. Her line reading in those trailers is wooden as fuck. She was horrible. How she won an Oscar with delivery like that is beyond me.

I'd prefer Doctor Strange had to fight other sorcerors, so I guess I'll disagree, but if it's done well I don't care that much. The most important thing for me in Doctor Strange 2 is I want to see some REAL magic. If all we get are those gold circles over and over again like the first movie, I'm gonna be pissed.

God of War winning Game Of The Year over Red Dead Redemption 2 was completely justified.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. God of War was pretty badass... and it was the first new game I finished this year! :woo :dance

Indiana Jones is supremely boss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definitely agreed. Indy Jones is the only Indy I watch. 8*D

The Avengers: End Game trailer was pretty boring except for the one great line that Cap had:

Black Widow: This is gonna work, Steve.

Cap: I know it is.....cause I don't know what I'm gonna do if it doesn't.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agreed, Although it's only the first trailer, wasn't expecting much. Hawkeye looked pretty badass too.

The storyline behind the match is more important than the match it's self.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Becky is winning at TLC


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Agree

Braun Strowman will win the Universal title by wrestlemania next year


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Next year, as in WrestleMania 2019? Disagree.

John Cena will be World Champion again


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably. :smugcena

I really don't miss Cena being on WWE TV at all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess so... 

Horror of Dracula is THE Dracula movie.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. Gary Oldman motherfucker.

MVP should have been World Champion in WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In 2007 or 2008 yes, after that they ruined him.

Muhammad Hassan should have got a World Title run


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Difficult one. In an ideal world, agree, as in an ideal world the London bombing doesn't happen. His title run would've happened around that time, and the character could absolutely not continue after that. So overall, I'll have to say disagree, despite being a fan.

Jack Swagger will actually do ok in MMA & will not embarrass himself like Punk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe. He's not in UFC, so that will help.

MMA sucks and isn't worth being talked about in this thread or any other.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. Mcgregor vs. Khabib was a better storyline than anything WWE have done this decade.

Conor McGregor will one day appear in WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sure. I could see him at a WrestleMania. Probably not wrestling a proper match, but who knows. He'd be a great mic worker if he ever comes to WWE.

WWE hasn't been good since Punk left.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. Bryan winning the title at Mania was good.

It sure does suck now though. Except for Becky and Bryan of course.

CM Punk will return to WWE one day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe...

Clea should be the one to defeat Thanos in Endgame. :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree it should be Living Tribunal appearing out of nowhere to give him a spanking instead.

Mattel is a better company than Jakks Pacific?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

The Wasp > Deadpool


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

Netflix is fucking up getting rid of all its marvel shows.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Disagree. I'm sick of the endless stream of Superhero shows and movies.

Winter is better than Summer.*


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Agree - it’s undeniable.

There are a lot of people on this website that have never kissed their preferential gender (excluding family)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed, especially those who post a lot in fan threads

This forum is better moderated than other internet forums


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. Surely most have at least kissed someone. I'd be willing to bet over 50% are virgins though.

Edit - Erm, it's better moderated than sherdog. There's a football forum I'm on that is about equal.

Despite not being scripted or predetermined, UFC has better stories and finishes than WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't watch UFC. Sorry.

The Adventure of the Speckled Band is the best Sherlock Holmes short story.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll take your word for it. Not as into Sherlock as I once was.


People who decry "Hate Speech" as something not worthy of public discourse are cowards who themselves are not capable of defending their own opinions.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I could agree and disagree with that. Depends on what we are defining "hate speech" as. I'd be prone to agree if we're talking the literal definition. If we're talking the current outrage culture definition where everything is a hate crime, then disagree.

Raw is 1995 level bad right now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Agree

A Hotdog IS a sandwich :lelfold


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AGREE. There are two pieces of bread and some meat (for want of a better word) involved. Definitely a sandwich.

Private individuals and communities can get together and come up with a plan to have infrastructure without the need for a central planning authority.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, a government is always needed, otherwise you'd have chaos.

Edward Norton needs to be in more movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

Fiona Dourif needs to be in more movies.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, yes, it's her filial responsibility.

Fun fact #2853: The Australian DVD cover of Ken Loach's Hidden Agenda has Brad Dourif misprinted as... "Brad Dourie". Such a dismal mistake should be rectified w/ a nationwide, nay, worldwide recall of the offending product.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree


Hades/Persephone- greatest couple in greek Mythology


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

This is everything:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's everything and a whole lot more. Agree.

Watching Asuka hold up the title will never get old.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Agree (I'm over the moon happy about her win) 

Dakota Kai should be the top face of NXT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.











^Top face.

Kiernan Shipka should play Gwen Stacy in the MCU.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Disagree, just because I think there shouldn't even be a Gwen Stacy in MCU. The character was so iconic in comics - she was a symbol of major character (and hero's love interest) dying, it was groundbreaking for that time. She'll always be that, so either don't do her in movies or don't kill her, which would make her a... different character, probably, because she would need to do something, and they would have to come up with the whole new character arc for her. And especially after those Amazing Spider-Man movies. The arc is done on a big screen, so leave it alone. 

Samoa Joe should turn face and take the title off Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, Bryan hasn't held the belt long enough yet and Joe works so well as a heel.

Movies need to stop making trump like characters their villians.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Disagree, just because I think there shouldn't even be a Gwen Stacy in MCU. The character was so iconic in comics - she was a symbol of major character (and hero's love interest) dying, it was groundbreaking for that time. She'll always be that, so either don't do her in movies or don't kill her, which would make her a... different character, probably, because she would need to do something, and they would have to come up with the whole new character arc for her. And especially after those Amazing Spider-Man movies. The arc is done on a big screen, so leave it alone.
> 
> Samoa Joe should turn face and take the title off Bryan at Wrestlemania.


Damn. I don't agree, but I appreciate that response. :anna

AGREED. 

The MCU desperately needs some monsters.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. I prefer the more grounded marvel movies. Plus, isn't Thanos basically a monster?

Samuel Jackson should have won an oscar in his career.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow, he hasn't...? I'm quite surprised as I thought he was one of those who have done so a long time ago. But nonetheless, agreed. Of course he should.

Then again I will always put heavy emphasis on the actual work over an award at all times, same with the Grammys.

--------------.

*Agree or Disagree*: Mark Ruffalo's Hulk should get at least one solo movie at some point.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sure, why not. I'd dig a Hulk movie. :bjpenn

December has gone really fast this year, it doesn't feel like Christmas is on Tuesday.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree but that is a good thing. Fuck Christmas and bring on 2019 already. :cool2 

2006 was the best year for TNA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You miserable sod. :side:

I've watched a few matches from 2006, and they were pretty dope. Plus, I liked the whole 'feel' TNA had going at the time. It seems like they lost their own identity over the years trying to compete with WWE. When TNA had their own homegrown stars, it was fantastic.

PS2 had the best library of games of any console.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You miserable sod. :side:
> 
> I've watched a few matches from 2006, and they were pretty dope. Plus, I liked the whole 'feel' TNA had going at the time. It seems like they lost their own identity over the years trying to compete with WWE. When TNA had their own homegrown stars, it was fantastic.
> 
> PS2 had the best library of games of any console.


Disagree

It is one of them but that can be debated as SNES, PS4, PS1 etc also had that...

Okay

Agree or Disagree?

the WNBA is on its last leg?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, with the current political environment, they'll be able to shame the nba into covering them for at least another decade.


WWE doesn't have any faces charismatic enough to pull off the authority challenging storyline that they're about to unleash.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree.

Samoa Joe should win the world title eventually.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree, but I highly doubt it will happen at this point. 

Becky Lynch > Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree...

:asuka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Charlotte and Becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. You didn't put enough >'s. Don't undermine the GOAT. 










No other person could rock an outfit this silly and make it work.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. I think Velveteen would rock the fuck outta that shit.

Daniel Bryan is in the top 10 overall WWE superstars of all time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. He's good, but :nah2

I would have liked to have seen Becky have a longer reign. Although, I'm happy for :asuka


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure


We need more valets/ managers/stables in this era


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree. There's plenty of people in today's WWE/NXT that need a valet or manager.



Don't celebrate Christmas at all.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Disagree. I don't particularly care about what it stands for, nor for its consumerist nature, but we get together at my grandma's house every Christmas and it's always nice.

Old anime > New anime


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I only ever watched one anime, and it's old, so agree.

Dean Ambrose gives off Jack Nicholson vibes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. 

Brock Lesnar gives off Get The Fuck Out Of The Company vibes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Absolutely.

New Years is pretty overrated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All holidays are overrated.

Holidays fucking suck because you can't buy anything.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree

Edit: Disagree. I love Christmas.

Anna Kendrick isn't hot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would agree. She's cute, like a plushy doll. I don't have a sexual attraction towards her. 

2019 will be a worse year for the WWE product than 2018. Note, this is not a pre-judgment on anything that's going to happen in the year. It's a neutral agree or disagree, and I know the answer will be disagree for one major reason and a seperate minor reason.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. It can't possibly be. Brock and AJ won't be Champions all year, so it's better by default. 

AJ Styles is a terrible promo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Agree
> 
> Edit: Disagree. I love Christmas.
> 
> Anna Kendrick isn't hot.














Tyrion Lannister said:


> 2019 will be a worse year for the WWE product than 2018. Note, this is not a pre-judgment on anything that's going to happen in the year. It's a neutral agree or disagree, and I know the answer will be disagree for one major reason and a seperate minor reason.


Disagree. 2018 was so AWFUL, that I'd be really surprised if 2019 can top it. This last year has seriously been 2009 levels of bad. I should never underestimate :vince and his idiotic booking however.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Disagree. It can't possibly be. Brock and AJ won't be Champions all year, so it's better by default.
> 
> AJ Styles is a terrible promo


Agree. I like AJ, but he's a mostly terrible promo.

Seth Rollins will win the Men's Rumble.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mildly agree.

Magik should be in the MCU. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree by default, unless they want it to give it to AJ and move him to RAW to challenge Brock

EDIT: Sure, why not?

Rollins is not a good promo


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree, he's pretty good imo

Joe is the best talker in WWE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Disagree. It can't possibly be. Brock and AJ won't be Champions all year, so it's better by default.
> 
> AJ Styles is a terrible promo


That was the minor reason I was referring to. "Oh, it can't get worse".

Lest we forget, we're dealing with Vince here. When people make him a dare, he takes it.






I hate to tell you, Brock IS holding the title all year, lol. At least, he's holding it until and unless Roman comes back.

No. He's the most entertaining right now, but Heyman and Bray Wyatt are the best. Unfortunately, the material for both has not lived up to their standard.

Promos are a dying art.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree... we're tired of Lesnar

Everyone should have a personal New Year's Day tradition. Mine... listening to Black Sabbath's Paranoid album.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. Nobody should do anything because it's a holday. Do what the fuck you want to do. This is why I don't eat Turkey on Thanksgiving. I wouldn't eat Turkey if it wasn't Thanksgiving, so I'm not going to eat it because it's Thanksgiving. Same with Christmas. Holiday traditions are stupid as all hell.

WWE won't have any first time mens or womens world champions in 2019, because everybody they're willing to put the title on has already won it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hate to tell you, Brock IS holding the title all year, lol. At least, he's holding it until and unless Roman comes back.


He can't. He's fighting DC next year, he'll need a full fight camp. I know he never shows up anyway, but I don't think Vince will want his champion to be seen being destroyed in UFC. It will make his top belt look weak af. I don't know your or Vinces UFC knowledge, but trust me, he is getting murdered. Someone will tell Vince it's a bad look Brock being his champion before stepping into that massacre.

Disagree. I think McIntyre will win it.

Becky Lynch deserves some credit for turning her career around :wink2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure she does, she has improoved

All of next year's NXT call ups will sadly flop on the main roster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Let it be known that I vehemently disagree with the statement previous to Mordecays.

Agree. Only Nikki Cross and Kairi Sane if she gets the call up will be "sad", though.



> He can't. He's fighting DC next year, he'll need a full fight camp. I know he never shows up anyway, but I don't think Vince will want his champion to be seen being destroyed in UFC. It will make his top belt look weak af. I don't know your or Vinces UFC knowledge, but trust me, he is getting murdered. Someone will tell Vince it's a bad look Brock being his champion before stepping into that massacre.


My knowledge of UFC is when I hear a UFC fighters name or the word "USADA" on Observer Radio, I fast forward until they start talking about WWE. Nonetheless, I know he's getting killed. It doesn't matter, Vince will think the champion going into the Octagon, win or lose is "good publicity". Not to mention, Brock gets away with anything he wants. I 100% believe, and I'm not being sarcastic or hyperbolic, if Brock Lesnar told Vince McMahon "Fire Ronda Rousey or I walk", that night on WWE.com, "We wish Ronda Rousey the best in her future endeavors".

No joke.

Oh, right, you have to disagree with something I say.

Becky Lynch is terrible.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Brock has got Vince conned on his star power. He's not even that big anymore. He looks terrible without the roids, he sucks in the ring & he can't talk. What does he have? Bobby Lashley has a better MMA record.

Haha. Disagree.

Tyrion has a fat guy fetish


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, he doesn't

The IIconics deserve better than being used as ring announcers and dressed as fucking kangaroos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

EDIT - Still disagree.

Tyrion has a promo fetish. 

Not only the next agree or disagree, but a factual statement. I don't CHOOSE what package talent comes in. I don't look at people and go "Oh, they're fat, tremendous, I'll like them." I'm not a Big Show fan. I don't care about his fat fuck from Heavy Machinery.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree. They do look cute though.

Edit: Is the question about the promo fetish? Disagree, Asuka is your favourite. Although, I have heard she's actually a really good promo in her native tongue. So maybe I agree. This is a MURICA though, so disagree.

Andrade Almas deserves a push


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I agree, he shouldn't talk though



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Only Nikki Cross and Kairi Sane if she gets the call up will be "sad", though.


Those two will die so fast on the main roster, both will be geeks in no time. Both can't talk and have weird gimmicks, they have failure written all over them, as much as I love Kairi

Matt Riddle is overrated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never watched any of his matches but I've seen like 5 second clips of him and he's already one of my most hated wrestlers of all time.



> Both can't talk and have weird gimmicks


Not necessarily a death sentence :asuka, but there are major differences, which I'm not blind to, and I agree, unfortunately. Not majorly unfortunate, but unfortunate nonetheless.

Smackdown is getting booted from Fox.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed, after the first 6-12 months most likely, if the ratings don't improove

Ishii is fucking awesome and should hold one of NJPW top 3 titles (IWGP, US or IC)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, I don't care since those titles don't matter, but sure. I do love a good Ishii match.

WWE needs to loosen the fuck up on their horrible style and let people wrestle the way they want like they do everywhere else that isn't WWE.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Agree. They do look cute though.
> 
> Edit: Is the question about the promo fetish? Disagree, Asuka is your favourite. Although, I have heard she's actually a really good promo in her native tongue. So maybe I agree. This is a MURICA though, so disagree.


I don't even speak Japanese and I can tell she is. I don't understand a word of it, but I know she's speaking the hell out of what she's saying. Regardless, I've said this before, Asuka is a ONCE IN A LIFETIME exception. I don't like people who suck on the mic. Ever. I also hate womens wrestling. If you knew me prior to Asuka being on the roster, you would assume I'd hate her, and I would've thought the same thing. She has once in a lifetime charisma, confidence, aura, presence, mannerisms, expressions, and she even wrestles the exact way I like to see people wrestle, which doesn't really matter but it's a bonus. Even her broken English I find charming. Everything she does, she gives it her all. She's even bold enough to wear the worst wrestling attire in history, and not only makes it work, but makes it work to a degree where it wouldn't be right if she changed it. Sure, she can't speak English very well, and I would hold that against anybody else, but I can't hold it against her, I just can't. We all have rules of what we like and we all have something we love that breaks those rigid boxes. Asuka is mine and she'll probably be the only one to ever do it.

Now that I've said that, Bray Wyatt, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens and Dean Ambrose for all the other champions please.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agreed. It's way too limited. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now that I've said that, Bray Wyatt, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens and Dean Ambrose for all the other champions please.


All great talkers for sure. Ambrose hasn't done anything for me since his awesome late 2014 run though. Can't even put my finger on what it is, but he's just meh.

Bryan and Vinny are the best part of Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda, I prefer Bryan and Filthy tbh

Peyton should get the push Mandy is supposed to get since she is hotter and way more charismatic


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree. She's better. I think Mandy is a bit hotter though.

Peyton Royce will have a better career than Billy Kay.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree. They'll both be treated as geeks


The bottom is doing to drop for WWE soon.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. They're making tons of money, despite all their flaws.

Bootcut jeans should be illegal.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Disagree. People should be free to buy whatever they want as long as no one gets hurt.


People should be drinking more water with less fluoride.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know, I assume that's bad for them. I'm not interested in those types of questions.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Agreed. It's way too limited.
> 
> 
> All great talkers for sure. Ambrose hasn't done anything for me since his awesome late 2014 run though. Can't even put my finger on what it is, but he's just meh.
> ...


Because they won't let him be his actual character. All the other guys are playing the role they're suited to. He's either the 3'rd wheel in the Shield, or he's a germaphobe who's getting shots. 

Bryan and Vinny are the best parts of Wrestling Observer, but unfortunately, I never get to listen to them together since Vinny doesn't watch Raw or SmackDown. I'm not interested in the retro shows and NXT just isn't important enough to take precedence over all the other podcasts I have to listen to, because I'm trailing so far behind as is, and that's not even including the movies I have to catch up on. I should listen to their NXT reviews, but I just don't. I only listen to their PPV recaps now. I yearn for the days of Bryan and Vinny Raw and SmackDown reviews.

I don't know what to ask, just insert your own question, I can't think of one right now. If it's about Asuka I'll answer it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan and Vinny are the best parts of Wrestling Observer, but unfortunately, I never get to listen to them together since Vinny doesn't watch Raw or SmackDown. I'm not interested in the retro shows and NXT just isn't important enough to take precedence over all the other podcasts I have to listen to, because I'm trailing so far behind as is, and that's not even including the movies I have to catch up on. I should listen to their NXT reviews, but I just don't. I only listen to their PPV recaps now. I yearn for the days of Bryan and Vinny Raw and SmackDown reviews.
> 
> I don't know what to ask, just insert your own question, I can't think of one right now. If it's about Asuka I'll answer it.


Whenever you get a free hour you should check out one of their retro reviews sometime, they're actually really funny. Bryan HATES it, WCW in particular, so it's always a fun show. 

Asuka will still be World Champ at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed, she probably will lose at Mania or the PPV after Mania, depending on who she faces at Mania, I can see Shayna debuting after Mania and getting the rocket strapped on her

About the Bryan and Vinny Show, this appeared on my Youtube recommended videos, it is fucking hilarious :lmao






Black Panther is overrated


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hahaha. The size of Craig doe.. :surprise: Vinny putting himself over at the end lol. 

Agreed. It's good, but it's not the historic masterpiece the media portrayed it as. It's just a good Superhero movie.

Captain Marvel is going to suck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, besides of the effects there is nothing on that movie that seems interesting.

Thor Ragnarok is one of the worst MCU movies, they tried to make a comedy out of one of the most important Thor comic books and it sucked, it wasn't even funny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Whenever you get a free hour you should check out one of their retro reviews sometime, they're actually really funny. Bryan HATES it, WCW in particular, so it's always a fun show.
> 
> Asuka will still be World Champ at Wrestlemania.


I just don't want to hear about the retro shows, I don't care. I listen to current WWE, and by current WWE, I mean this week. If it's not current, I don't care. I could make time for the retro shows if I wanted to but I don't want to hear about old wrestling. I'm completely focused on the here and now. 

I honestly don't know. The cynical side of me says she'll lose it at the Rumble, the logical side of me says she'll lose it at WrestleMania. No side of me thinks she holds it past then. I'll say yes, but I don't put it past Vince to have Lacey Evans beat her on her debut. I just can't put anything past him. The fact that she's even made it this far in Vinces company is miraculous. It's something only she could do, nobody else could've had her disadvantages (at least, that's what Vince sees them as) and still succeeded. 

I guess Ragnarok is "one of the worst" since it's not as good as people say it is, and a lot of MCU films are better, but it's not a bad MCU film, even if they wenrt too overboard with the company. The only bad MCU movies are Iron Man 2, Iron Man 3 and Captain Marvel.

If the DCEU got their shit together (every property was at least as good as Aquaman or Wonder Woman), a properly done Darkseid in a properly done Justice League film would blow Thanos out of the water as the best comic book movie villain.

EDIT - It was only 3 minutes, so I did listen to that clip. Hysterical, I'm clearly missing out, and yet, I don't know if I can do the retro shows, because it's just.....it's retro, it's irrelevant. I need to get over this attitude and just listen to them but that's how I view those shows.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If the DCEU got their shit together (every property was at least as good as Aquaman or Wonder Woman), a properly done Darkseid in a properly done Justice League film would blow Thanos out of the water as the best comic book movie villain.
> 
> EDIT - It was only 3 minutes, so I did listen to that clip. Hysterical, I'm clearly missing out, and yet, I don't know if I can do the retro shows, because it's just.....it's retro, it's irrelevant. I need to get over this attitude and just listen to them but that's how I view those shows.


Sure. I mean, if they TOTALLY got their shit together, then yeah that would be awesome. Thanos is so awesome in IW, I don't know if they'd blow it out the water, it would be great though.

I listen to it purely for comedy, the fact that they're talking about old wrestling is practically inconsequential.

Raw and Smackdown should be 90 minutes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed


Becky is certainly attractive but overall people overrate her looks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

10000% agreed

Things were simpler when there was no internet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed

SayWhatAgain! and Tyrion Lannister are becoming besties


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The period between Christmas and Summer is always kind of boring.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umm that's half of the year, so disagree. I enjoy Spring mostly but winter is god awful. 


There is nothing wrong with being attracted to an incredibly feminine, 100% convincing and beautiful trans girl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know, since Christmas is in the Summer here :lol

EDIT: As long as you don't hurt anyone or yourself you can like whatever you like.

Fried Chicken is overrated


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Umm that's half of the year, so disagree. I enjoy Spring mostly but winter is god awful.


Yeah, I meant January to end of March, I don't know why I called it summer lol. Nothing worse than driving to work in the dark and driving home in the dark. With no Christmas to look forward to either.

Disagree. It's pretty awesome.

WWE won't change even after Vince dies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, it will change, just not as much as people expect

Current music sucks, I probably only have 1-2 songs from the past 5-6 years on my playlist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm the same, so agreed. 

Mandy > Peyton in looks :shrug


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree. Mandy looks like such a whore lol. Peyton looks hot, but I think she'd be boring where it counts.

Becky's ass is underappreciated.










:Tripslick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peyton is just a little too plain Jane. I like women to be special in some way and stand out. Peyton doesn't accomplish that and comes across as very generic. I know I'm going to get ribbed for saying this. 


Umm I've never really looked at it much but I'll just say agree. 


Dean Ambrose is above the IC Title and should drop it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mildly agree. Dean is pretty groovy.

Ray Bradbury > Isaac Asimov


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure, haven't read their stuff but I trust you :aryep



Nostalgia said:


> Peyton is just a little too plain Jane. I like women to be special in some way and stand out. Peyton doesn't accomplish that and comes across as very generic. I know I'm going to get ribbed for saying this.


You think "extra" parts make women special :grin2:

Porn is overrated after a while


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Major agreement, man.

Suzi Quatro is pretty underrated.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Or rather I think there are many more interesting women in the WWE and Peyton comes across as bland. The comment was about WWE remember. :shrug 

No idea who she is, but sure Phantom. 


People are too judgmental on WF


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. I post on sherdog and a few sports forums, this place is probably the least judgemental.

Once you've watched blu-ray, going back to DVD just feels wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No more than in any other place tbh :shrug

EDIT: I watch most of my stuff on SD, so I don't mind SD or HD

Seinfield is boring and overrated as hell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Fight me, dweebs.

The 7th Voyage of Sinbad is the best Harryhausen fantasy movie.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree it's aiight

Bliss's ass is over-appreciated


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree just to end the ass talk :lauren 


Daniel Craig is a very overrated Bond and should have retired from the role now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mild agreement.

Noomi Rapace would be a pretty boss Clea.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

2019 will be better than 2018


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree. Hopefully.

It's perfectly heterosexual to have sex with a trans woman, unless she's the one penetrating you, then it's gay.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, if she still has a dick is gay

Nostalgia is asking to get ribbed with these kind of questions


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I think he just really really likes transsexuals to be honest. Go to Thailand or Brazil, Nostalgia, you'll love it.

Islam is a religion of peace

opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure 

Meryl Streep needs to be clea


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree.

Becky Lynch needs to become the double world champion at Wrestlemania, so she can elevate the entire division, not just one half of it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

10000000000000000000000% disagree, she should go back to catering where she belongs

Cena's new hair look stupid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God for the ignore list.

Agree.

Red Dead Redemption 2 is overrated.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You're not thinking about it logically, everyone, including Peyton Royce, would benefit if Becky gets both the belts. 

Yeah, it looks pretty dumb. Assume it's for a movie.

Edit - Yeah a little bit.

Bryan is the planets Champion, and needs to hold the belt for at least 8 months.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> 10000000000000000000000% disagree, she should go back to catering where she belongs
> 
> Cena's new hair look stupid


Agree, but sadly it's still more over than 99% of the roster.

Corey Graves could have been World Champion if he wasn't forced to retire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anybody "could have been" world champion. Would he have been? To me, no way. Disagree.

The fact that NXT is better than the WWE main roster when you compare the resources both have should cause Vince to hang his head in shame and drastically re-think his priorities.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree

Vince is not the genius that people think he is


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's an utter moron, actually. Agree.

If you took Heath Ledger out of The Dark Knight, it wouldn't be that good of a movie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT lose money, WWE doesn't, if NXT was a different promotion things would be a lot different and probably worse, so it's not fair to judge it like if they were equals

EDIT: Of course it wouldn't, he is the main reason why the movie was as good as it was



SayWhatAgain! said:


> You're not thinking about it logically, *everyone, including Peyton Royce, would benefit if Becky gets both the belts.*


Tell me how? With the exception of the ABC the rest of the womens division on SD are jokes/jobbers because they only care about those 3. If Becky (or anyone for that matter) unify the titles there would be only one champion for both brands and instead of 15 seconds of tv every 6 weeks the IIconics would get 15 seconds of tv every 6 months


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Agree. He makes the whole thing. 

LOTR is a better trilogy then Star Wars


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree, I love LOTR, I don't care much about Star Wars except for a few scenes

Cigarettes suck


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Agree. Hate smokes. Cigars are nice :yoda 


Rockstar are the best game company


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Tell me how? With the exception of the ABC the rest of the womens division on SD are jokes/jobbers because they only care about those 3. If Becky (or anyone for that matter) unify the titles there would be only one champion for both brands and instead of 15 seconds of tv every 6 weeks the IIconics would get 15 seconds of tv every 6 months


Becky holding both belts increases interest and credibility in the whole division. Look at what she did for the SD Title, it means more now than it ever did. Take that impact and double it. Of course Peyton would be elevated for it, everyone would be. She needs both belts for that to happen though.

Agree. By far actually.

Red Dead 1 > Read Dead 2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I like both... since RDR2 is newer, I don't have much experience with it as much as RDR1

Playstation Now is awesome.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Vince's erections are the worst thing to happen to wrestling0


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Disagree

There are really good 2018 Anime shows.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Gwen Stacy > Mary Jane

I'm gonna keep posting that until somebody sane answers. :fact


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree. Not sorry


Doctor Who is dead


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's always been dead to me


It was better when they held the MITB at WrestleMania instead of it's own PPV 




Mordecay said:


> Disagree, if she still has a dick is gay


:kobe You're wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> :kobe You're wrong.


Rationalize it however you want :grin2:

I agree, a PPV dedicated to MITB is pointless, like most gimmick PPVs like HIAC and TLC

Nickelback doesn't suck


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Rationalize it however you want :grin2:
> 
> I agree, a PPV dedicated to MITB is pointless, like most gimmick PPVs like HIAC and TLC
> 
> Nickelback doesn't suck


I was never a fan of them but it does seem that they get a ton of unwarranted hatred because that's just the thing to do. If you like a musician then listen to them, if you don't like them then just don't pay attention. 

While not anywhere close to where they have been in the past Raw and Smackdown still have some good, entertaining segments.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course. If the shows never entertained, no one would watch. It's just rare these days for WWE to produce a genuine entertaining segment that really gets me invested though.


Lita > Trish


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No, nay, never

Lita had a swank litacanrana, and a thong.

Trish could deliver on anything she was given, Evil Trish is the G.O.A.T., Trish had truly great matches, Trish had a character arc that could rival Randy Savage.

Trish>>>>>>>>>>>>Lita


The Simpsons has plateaued in recent years but is still better than 95% of current TV comedies.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree, it's not been good since about 02 & there are several comedies I enjoy more now. 

Becky "haters" are the easiest bunch to annoy on this forum

:beckyhi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently I would guess so considering the meltdowns in some threads. 


There is nothing wrong with Becky's current push and it's better to see her in the spotlight than Charlotte who has had it so many times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, there is something wrong with Becky's push: Her annoying af fans.

Iphones are overrated, Android ftw


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. I love iPhones. I'm typing this message on one at work ?

Getting stabbed in the leg would be worse than getting shot in the leg with a pistol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mild disagreement.

Gwen Stacy is the GOAT Spider-Man love interest and all the Mary Jane fans on this site are nuts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. :goaway Kirsten Dunst's boobs in the rain are hard to turn down. Just keeping it real.

2018 was the best year for PS4 exclusives.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agreed. I even liked Detroit.

Shazam will be better than Captain Mavel.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. I'm stoked for Captain Marvel. I love Brie Larson though so I'm biased :shrug

Resident Evil 2: Remake is the best part of this month. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. #1 is the day Phantom willed himself into existence. :mark

Card tricks are pretty neat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure

Blackjack is a good card game


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree.

52-card pickup is the best card game. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

:asuka is the Human Supreme.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

Drew McIntyre should win the 2019 Men's Royal Rumble Match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

:asuka is in the top 5 when it comes to superior beings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

There is no such thing as a mistake, there is what you do and what you don't do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, I've made lots of them 

Some people are destined to be alone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree. "Raises hand"


Indie wrestling will get bigger this year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, unless you count AEW as indie wrestling, then I agree

WWE doesn't care about the rest of the SD womens division besides Asuka, Becky and Charlotte


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, wwe only cares about charlotte, the other two are only distractions for the moment.

Ivory is underrated


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Agree.

Melina Perez is an all time great for womens wrestling.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

2019 will kinda be a boring year for video games, since nothing major is really coming out.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree.

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood will be one of the best films of 2019


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably.

Gwen Stacy > Mary Jane


IF VIRUS ANSWERS THIS, I WILL BECOME AN ACTUAL SUPERVILLAIN.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I disagree, on the merit that it’s not happening. 

Uncentered sigs look better than centred sigs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I should've been a little more clear... my fault.

Agreed. Fight me.

Gwen Stacy > Mary Jane (Don't answer, virus!)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree Gwen is severely overrated.

DC set the bar so low that Aquaman and wonder woman appear to be better movies than they actually are.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

To be the only sane person on earth...

Disagree.


Perfect Blue > Black Swan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree, I saw Black Swan and it was decent. Anime is for kids and geeks. (no offence)

Arguing with someone in a youtube comment section is sad as fuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Offense taken. :thelist

Agree.

Algernon Blackwood was a true master of literary horror.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never even heard of Algernon Blackwood, but I'll agree. I don't like or care about the genre, so I can't distinguish between good and bad in it, so I'll just assume he was good because I don't care.

Mass Effect 2 is the greatest video game of all time (Additional opinion, Phantom needs to play Mass Effect 1 to 3 all the way through, like he said he would, and then never did it :cuss.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... Phantom needs to play ME 1 to 3 all the way through. 

The Shape of Water is Guillermo del Toro's masterpiece.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Agreed... Phantom needs to play ME 1 to 3 all the way through.
> 
> The Shape of Water is Guillermo del Toro's masterpiece.


Honestly, I know you'll never do it, but I strongly urge you to. I know the kind of person you are. You will FALL IN LOVE with it. It's science fiction at the top of its game. Wonderful characters, deeply crafted backstories, a massive world, numerous types of aliens, etc. It's so fucking beautiful. In particular, there are some very strong female characters, which I know you love (If you don't love Tali, I'll eat a brick). 

I don't know much about Del Toro's work. Just Hellboy. I want to disagree just because the premise seems fucked up.

Batman is the best superhero of all time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Which will trigger Phantom, because he thinks Dr. Strange is. :goaway

Denzel Washington is an awesome actor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree

Tom Hanks is a GOAT tier actor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's no Batman, but Doctor Strange is pretty fucking cool, honestly. He's my favourite Avenger. Of course he's no DOCTOR FATE!






TRIGGER WARNING!







GOAT tier actor, IDK. He's ok. I haven't seen him in much.

Tarantino is the GOAT director.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree

Eli Roth is a shit director


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Get that wicked thing out of here, Tyrion.

No comment on that one. Sorry.

Magik is the grooviest X-Man.










I WILL GIVE YOU GREEN REP FOR YES.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Batman Returns is the best Batman movie.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

2002 was the best year for WWE debuts (Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, Batista, John Cena, etc.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. 

"Macho Man" Randy Savage was a perfect wrestler.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree

Paige should not have been removed as SmackDown GM.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. I dug her in that role.

Kairi Sane vs. Asuka at WM would be... kada kada kada :banderas :mark :dance :anna :lenny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Given time and not handicapped by a DQ/countout/otherwise fuck finish, they would have the best WWE match of the year. And then because I have the worst luck, Kairi would win and I would cry.

Kairi Sane should've ended Asukas undefeated streak at WrestleMania 36 after Asuka vs Ronda Rousey was the main event of this years WrestleMania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Major agreement, man. 

Magik should join the MCU and train with Doctor Strange.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sure

Black Panther was really fun, but the media overrated it because of it's subject matter


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh hell yes

Captain Marvel will be the same, except not being actually good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We shall see...

We need a proper adaptation of The Spirit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not really

The saying "get woke go broke" is a really stupid saying


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. It's a trueism. Liberalizing things costs companies money. The fact that it even made STAR WARS lose money is ASTONISHING. Meanwhile, Aquaman has no political bullshit whatsoever and it's massively overachieved what it should've. 

Nobody likes an SJW. 

Red Dead 2 was more frustrating than fun.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*I haven't played it so...

Rugby Union is the best form of Football.*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.


The next Doctor on Doctor Who should be Irish.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why the hell not. I don't watch Doctor Who. 

Matt Reeves' Batman movie will still not start shooting in 2019. ~_~


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Agree, unfortunately. It's crazy that the movie isn't out yet, let alone not even started filming.

The DCEU is picking the wrong films to produce.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

You're still heterosexual if you are attracted to a trans woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We get it, NO. Move on. You're as bad as Mordy.

Phantom will never see that New Mutants movie with Magik. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> The next Doctor on Doctor Who should be Irish.


I thought Colin Morgan would make a decent Doctor, so I can get behind this




Doctor Phantom said:


> We get it, NO. Move on. You're as bad as Mordy.
> 
> Phantom will never see that New Mutants movie with Magik. :sadbecky


Agree

Young Justice season 3 is awesome so far


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I still haven't watched it yet, so I don't know, but I heard good reviews about it, so I would think so. That being said, I probably should watch season one and season two as well :grin2:

Season 8 of Game of Thrones is gonna be underwhelming


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A gun with no trigger is still a gun.

Game of Thrones season 7 is out and it was underwhelming.....partially. Season 8 on the other hand, probably.

GOT's ending will suck because most endings suck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always get confused in which season they are since it's been so long :lol

Yeah probably, I can't remember a good series finale of a show I liked, closest was Friends but still was rather underwhelming

Becky would not have been be pushed as hard if Roman was still around


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree. Meltzer even said Roman vs Dean was the main event. I miss Roman. 

When this push ends, the product will improve.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Depends to who will they push next. Like if they push the IIconics the product will improove :grin2:. Being serious, if they push someone good and they give him/her good material the product will improove, but if they go back to push the same old people to have the same matches over and over again the results will be the same or worse. If not look at the Ambrose/Rollins feud, their feud in 2014-2015 was awesome, now was super underwhelming.

Star Wars episode 9 will suck


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, yes it will

After Kong, Godzilla will fight Mecha-Godzilla in the US movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If that film succeeds, probably.

Kairi Sane is the second-best women's wrestler in WWE today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, Peyton is the number 1 :grin2:

Android>IOS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Will always prefer Android.

iPhones are overrated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree. Pitch Perfect is just for 12 year old girls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. It's also for The Fourth Wall.

A Doctor Strange/Sabrina crossover would be mankind's greatest achievement.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Disagree. It's also for The Fourth Wall.
> 
> A Doctor Strange/Sabrina crossover would be mankind's greatest achievement.


Disagree he's better off on his own.

Resident Evil 2 will have at least one flaw bit still be a great game and will please diehard fans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc crosses over with comic characters all the time. And he even met Tom Wolfe. He'll be fine!

Agree.

A Resident Evil 3 REmake would be even better tho. :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. Mankinds greatest achievements are The Weekly Planet, A Song Of Ice And Fire, Mass Effect, Iron Maiden and the birth of Asuka. 

EDIT - Shit, I'm way late. Disagree.

Fargo, both the movie and the tv show are unwatchable because of the accent.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

False. Asuka always was and always shall be.

Disagree.

Ghost Rider should join the MCU.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, my blatant religiousity can't allow me to agree to that statement. I can cross any and all lines (and I happily will) but that one.

Agree.

Galactus should be the next Avengers villain after Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Heck yeah. Or Doctor Doom. Or both. :mark

I also want more Dormammu. He better have flames in the next one!

Clea is going to be a minor player in the MCU and Phantom will be very sad. :darryl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm in the middle. I think she'll be big in the Doctor Strange films themselves (she has to be), but a minor character in the broader scope of the overarching MCU, so I agree in that sense, but I think you'll be happy in the solo films. At least in terms of screentime. Character may be an issue because the MCU likes to change things sometimes.

I'm out of opinions...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Shazam looks pretty cute.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

The commercials for Captain Marvel are doing it no favors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mostly agree.

Asuka is the Doctor Strange of wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. 

The Train Wreck is one of the greatest wrestling moves of all time and somebody badly needs to bring it back.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree. Its just ok for me

We need more video games like Uncharted that know when to end without making too many ridiculous sequels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thelist

Uncharted had 3 sequels. 3 is a lot. 4 if you count Lost Legacy. I'll say disagree because I like what works to keep going. Also, there's talk of Uncharted 5 with Nates daughter (SHOCKER ).

Spider-Man PS4 needed Carnage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Every iteration needs Carnage.

Resident Evil is still a better survival horror game than Silent Hill despite the change of direction starting with RE4?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

thats an easy agree, Silent hill never did anything for me.

Mortal combat was the best video game movie adaptation of all time


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The first one, yes.

A Big Lebowski sequel would rock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If the Coens do it, sure, I guess, but it doesn't need one. Sequels that take years to happen don't tend to do that well (which, this question is coming off the heels of the announcement of Coming To America 2, with a returning Eddie Murphy. I just do not know if people care anymore.).

With the Khan family having a bigger pocket book than Vince McMahon, wrestlers in WWE will become more bold and less afraid of taking chances and being worried about getting buried, because they can now leave and make comparable or better money (and even return to WWE later a far bigger star if they want).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane is history's greatest pirate.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree. :bunk 


Phantom has too many obsessions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree, turkey!

Doctor Strange > Harry Potter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

WM 33 was a good show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It was decent, yeah

It will be great when EvilCat will returns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DISAGREE

I should post more Aubrey Plaza gifs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that by disagreeing they are actually agreeing to bring EvilCat.

Up is down, left is right. 2+2=5

Sure, spam AZA away. Would only lead to people getting tired of her.

*Reaction gifs should be removed from Twitter*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks people could conceivably tire of Aubrey Plaza. :goaway

Oh, I'm sorry. I thought this was the con thread.

Disagree.

Sigs are the absolute best.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

...at ruining the user experience of the board? Absolutely!

Asuka will walk into Mania as champion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hopefully.

Asuka > Io Shirai


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree

Becky should win at Mania.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree

Cardcaptor Sakura is an awesome Anime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES.










The Mummy (1932) is THE best mummy movie, man.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree

And the one starring Tom Cruise is a pile of donkey manure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... but I didn't hate it.

AUDIENCE: Boo!

These days, Harley Quinn is a more fascinating character than the Joker. 

(Fight me.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed and your hatred only makes me stronger.

The first Nightmare on Elm Street is still the best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The best one is whichever one Freddy kills the punk rocker chick with an overdose in. So, no. They're all bad movies. 

Game of Thrones will have a disappointing ending (IE, Dany wins the throne )


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes it will indeed.

Charlotte will win her 9th women's title in the coming months.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sometime in 2019, yes.

Face Orton vs heel Cena needs to happen sometime


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agreed but won't happen unfortunately.

Undisputed Era will be on the Smackdown brand when they are brought up.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Probably. And that'd be cool with me.

X-Men Legends 1 will always be the best X-Men game ever made, period.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree, I loved that game.

The Last of Us is very overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree... take away the "very."

The Wasp is the best leader the Avengers ever had.


FIGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, I won't... BECAUSE YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!!! :mark










Shazam! is the best DCEU film.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree. The best one is Wonder Woman. Man of Steel is good too.

The 24/7 Championship is a good idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it's a bad idea, and Aquaman is the best DCEU.

This is the best Brutality in Mortal Kombat 11


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

I probably need more tiki mugs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whatever makes you happy. 

Pizza is the GOAT food. I fucking love Pizza.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree completely I can't help ordering multiple Buffalo chicken deluxe from Pizza Hut.

Spring is the worst season?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disagree. I think Spring is alright. Not too hot, but not too cold either.

People care way too much about how Game of Thrones ended. I mean, a petition to re-do the Season? :lol I don't watch the show, but people really get way too invested in TV shows these days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Mayu Iwatani is the best princess.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree she's not.

Anime has the worst fanbase on the net?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, I don't agree with that at all.

Hammer's Dracula (Chris Lee) is the monarch of all cinematic vampires.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hard to argue against.

Bob Ross is the best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Phantom is out of her mind.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree she's always out of her mind.

Pizza Hut>Dominos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree. Dominos is shit in the UK. I'd rather get one of those Pizzas from Asda you can create yourself, cheaper & probably more tasty.

Coca-Cola>Pepsi. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed. I used to think the opposite but now Pepsi tastes awful. Too artificial and bloating. 


Fourth Wall has a pizza obsession.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Haven't drink soda in over a decade (Hadn't had Coca Cola since early 2000s and hadn't had Pepsi since the 90s) but when I was drinking soda I always thought Coca Cola was significantly better than Pepsi. The diet sodas and other variations of the original sucked regardless of the product.

And sure The Fourth Wall is obsessed with pizza (I hate pizza btw).



Sprite is better than Coca Cola


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not even close.

All diet soda's are horrible?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If were just talking soda then yes. Some diet energy drinks are pretty nice though.


Pokemon went massively downhill after gen V and hasn't been the same since.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pokemon died in 2001 imo.

Naruto is currently the most popular anime?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was only referring to the games. :shrug The mainstream popularity died much earlier.


I wouldn't know, I don't watch anime.


AEW won't be as successful as people think.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We just have to wait and see...

Mothra is the grooviest of all Toho monsters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure

Phantom likes a lot of dumb things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

NO doesn't like enough dumb things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed, NO is a very sensible guy. 


Phantom will never act his age.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.

Phantom should log off and get things done.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed, procrastinating is never good. 


Nostalgia will meet his dream girl and settle down before he's 30.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sure.

Nostalgia should be more careful of where he opens his rep page.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Y'all should send me Scarlet Witch pictures. :mark


BONUS: Y'all are actually going to send me Io pictures. 

:bye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure









The new Terminator movie looks like shit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Terminator is a shitty franchise so I didn't watch the trailer, but I'll agree because even Terminator fans think the franchise sucks outside the first two.

AEW won't compete with WWE, thus not amounting to anything and the hype being for nothing.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree - I didn't bother watching the PPV tonight. Got better things to do than to sit down and watch this shit.

Shao Kahn in Mortal Kombat 11 has been extremely downplayed


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm sure. I haven't played it.

Star Trek Voyager is utter trash.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agreed.

All Star Trek is utter trash.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:bunk

Original/heroic Enchantress (DC) is the best Enchantress.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You better believe it, child!

The Fourth Doctor is the best Doctor in the Doctor Who franchise.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

If you say so. I believe you.

Viggo Mortensen is awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, why not

Metroid games are underrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Late '60s to mid '70s Marvel is the best Marvel.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agreed

Cutey Honey fucking RULES!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're my favorite now.

Agreed.

Mothra is the grooviest Toho monster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed
Edit: Disagree.
Go Nagai in general rules (except maybe for Violence Jack)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Meeting him was a thrill.

Lupin III is one of the greatest anime/manga franchises of all time.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

HELL YES!!!

:banderas: the mention of GOD Nagai: One of the greatest Anime/Manga artist ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWe needs to stop showcasing old broken down guys


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree





 <--------------------------------- THIS WILL MAKE YOU :mark: ESPECIALLY WHEN GRENDIZER SHOWS UP!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Raven is the grooviest Titan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree none of them are.

Showdown was one of the worst ppv's ever?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

That's why I didn't bother watching except for the main event.... guess, there's another reason why I don't watch wrestling anymore.

The Women's World Cup is exciting.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

Mister Miracle is pretty cool.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Don't know much about him... would you please enlighten me, master?

The whole MCU series are pretty awesome


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Absolutely. :anna

Marvel's Cloak & Dagger is the best MCU tv show.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

If you say it's the best, then I have to agree... sorry, haven't watched it yet ^^

Thanks for liking many of my posts


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

You're welcome! 

Gohan deserved to get his chance to shine, instead of more and more Goku.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure. 

Sailor Mercury is the Sailor Supreme.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Venus and Mars are better


Undertaker needs to retire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree I love Taker but it's getting beyond a joke now he's tarnishing his image.

CM Punk should return to WWE later this year and feud with Shane for WM36?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck no. CM Punk needs to stay away and Shane can honestly piss off.


All Out will be one of the best PPV this year


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Fuck no. *CM Punk needs to stay away *and Shane can honestly piss off.
> 
> 
> All Out will be one of the best PPV this year


.:gameover

Disagree

WALTER will feud with Strowman on the MR sometime?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly.

Frank Brunner and Steve Englehart Strange = GOAT Strange


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's possible.

The Judas Effect is better than The Meltzer Driver


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Disagree

Donald Trump is the greatest president ever


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

Trump is the most orange president ever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Asuka is the grooviest empress.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Since she's the only Empress I know, I agree by default.

Behind the mask the rise of Leslie Vernon should've had a sequel by now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Carnivals are pretty neat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Summer sucks ass


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree.

There's too much bandwagoning on WF.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure...

Spider-Man's Mysterio is the best Mysterio.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree. Rey Mysterio is the best Mysterio.

Long flights suck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross and factually incorrect.

Depends.

Doris Day was cool.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

She was very cool.

Miss Jubilation Lee is awesome.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Disagree. Rogue is more awesome.

Each nation has a different sense of humor.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree

Mysterio is groovy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree.

Noodles are hard to live on?


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Agreed. It's hard. Not imposible, though.

Adam Sandler must have a piece of dignity to retire.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure, but he likes all that money and those free vacations, so he wont.

Jan Brady was the best Brady ( Alice don't count).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Addams Family > Munsters


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I actually agree with you this time.

Raw Reunion was cool?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Parts were entertaining, but I wouldn't call it cool. Disagree I suppose.

Futurama>Simpsons?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

agree I reckon

The emmy's noms this year were horrendous.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I only need two words to tear your argument apart: Gwendoline Christie.

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness will be totally boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin agrees

The WWE product will not get better when Vince leaves Triple H at the helm.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree it would improve at a minimum.

Velveteen Dream is overrated?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagreed. He's far out.

I should post more pictures of Robin from Stranger Things.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

Asuka will never appear on a WWE PPV again. :no:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagreed.

I should write poems about Robin from Stranger Things.

Dammit, Tyrion! I accidentally clicked on your podcast!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, you disagree with that? Pre shows don't count.

Do what you want, but disagree.

You should all be clicking on my podcast that isn't actually my podcast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

I know. But it's the one you dig the most.

I don't know what to expect from that company. She could be thrown into a match at the last second because someone got injured or Vince saw his shadow.

MCU's Mysterio is the best live-action Spider-Man villain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's the greatest podcast in the universe. 

I've given up on her being used.

It's between him and Doctor Octopus. I prefer Doc as a character but I haven't seen Spider-Man 2 in so ungodly long that I'll say yes. Spider-Man 2 is going to be a re-watch for me in a week or two.

Into The Spider-Verse is fucking overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. I dug the heck out of it.

Mary Marvel doesn't get enough love these days.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Don't know who she is.

MCU will dominate the movie industry for the next ten years?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We'll see.

Clea should be in the Doctor Strange horror movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin agrees

Flipochet is abysmal and one of the worse talents they can push now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! I'm not a huge fan, but I wouldn't go that far.

Robin from Stranger Things being in the new Tarantino film is pretty cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely

Robin is the future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed. Long live the new queen.










We need a Marvel vs. DC fighting game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Summer 2019 belongs to Robin and Marvel's Mysterio.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YEAH, BUDDY!

IT Chapter 2 looks pretty boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin agrees

Natalie Portman is not a good fit to be female Thor.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Robin from Stranger Things would be a great Mysterio.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure

Cleo greater than robin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm assuming you mean Cle*a*, and Robin being Robin Buckley. If that's the case, then yes. If you mean Robin as in Batman and Robin, which based on the context I doubt, then no. If you mean Cleo, I don't know who that is.

Spider-Man on PS4 had the best story mode in video games last year.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Disagree. 

Ratatouille would beat the fuck out of Stuart Little.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm assuming you mean Cle*a*, and Robin being Robin Buckley. If that's the case, then yes. If you mean Robin as in Batman and Robin, which based on the context I doubt, then no. If you mean Cleo, I don't know who that is.
> 
> Spider-Man on PS4 had the best story mode in video games last year.


lol indeed you cracked the code to the puzzle I accidentally made.

Yes he would.

Speedy Gonzalez doesn't get enough respect.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

That's a big yes, I love good ol' Speedy. He's an underrated icon.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider is highly underrated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh, I guess. Even tho I personally didn't care for it.

Pralines and Cream is the GOAT ice cream


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

It looks super delicious. I've never had it personally, but sure.

Mint ice cream and cookies & cream ice cream are also some of the best ice cream flavors.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. The greatest ice cream flavour of all time is Chocolate Peanut Butter.

EDIT - Some of. Yes, I'll agree to that. They're some of the only ones I get. 

Agree with this statement or disagree because I'm too lazy to ask a new question.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I agree with whatever it is.

Tobey Maguire is the best Spider-Man.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree but only cuz the other two are so insanely overrated. That being said, I only agree If you're talking about live action.

Pepperoni is an overrated pizza topping


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh fuck no. 

The best Spider-Man is the PS4 Spider-Man, Yuri Lowenthal. Completely, dead on, spot on, exactly what you want Peter Parker. The best live action one is Tom Holland. Even Garfield is better. Tobey is a whiny little bitch. Now, his movies are better than Garfields (although Amazing Spider-Man 1 is probably better than Spider-Man 3, I need to re-visit that to be sure. ASM 2 is the real shit bomb.), but HE is worse.

EDIT - No, Pepperoni is an essential pizza topping. Essential.

Lion King 2019 is a bad movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed, bad and unnecessary.

Vince no longer understands wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strong agreement.

Funny you'd say that, though, as Vince is all up on your crush. Actually, several of them.

Vince will screw up Bray Wyatt and Kevin Owens by Survivor Series.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Most likely.

Bacon is amazing.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Agree but only cuz the other two are so insanely overrated. That being said, I only agree If you're talking about live action.
> 
> Pepperoni is an overrated pizza topping


I'm talking about live action. Spider-Man ps4 Spidey is clearly the best adaptation period, I love the guts outta him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed. Bacon is awesome.

The Judas Effect is a great finisher.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree but it'll get there

WWE will never have another great stable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess. An elbow to the face is a realistic finisher, though it's not very traditional, big wrestling move, so in that sense, no, but I do like the realism of it, so I'll agree.

EDIT - Never is a long time, so disagree. Maybe when Vince is dead.

Triple H will be better for the product than Vince.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree.

The upcoming Avengers video game looks pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Strongly agree.

EA are the biggest heels in games development.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

EA produce games that I get bored with after playing them I get bored disagree.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uh... marmalade.

This guy and his weird eye thing are cool:


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree

Sean Connery is the best James Bond actor.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... but Moore's my man.

Adam West is the Batman Supreme.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree 

Evangeline Lilly is cool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead as Zatanna would be pretty boss.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure.

The Reverse STO (Flatliner/Mic Check/Downward Spiral) and it's variations (Paydirt/End of Days) are really dumb wrestling moves.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah.

Godzilla is pretty boss.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree

Phantom shouldn't leave WF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

Chocolate peanut butter is the best ice cream flavour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree

Agree

I need more tiki mugs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Dark Rey looks pretty groovy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin Agrees

Natalie Portman is not good choice for female Thor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree

Female Thor is not a good choice for the character of Thor


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Agree.
> 
> Dark Rey looks pretty groovy.


It's just a cock tease though. You just know it's a fucking hallucination or some shit, there's no way Disney have the balls to have her go bad, even though that is what should happen. 



Kratosx23 said:


> Agree
> 
> Female Thor is not a good choice for the character of Thor


Agree. Feels like pandering to the feminists. I don't mind it too much though because at least it's in the comics. God, I sound like such a fucking geek, I've never read a comic in my life.


Darth Ray is money.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree

Bride of Frankenstein is the greatest sequel of all time.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fuck Darth rey, fuck all manners of rey.

and disagree that honor goes to birdemic 2

Scorsesee makes the same damn movie over and over again. He needs to challenge himself and go outside his comfort zone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Agree. Feels like pandering to the feminists. I don't mind it too much though because at least it's in the comics. God, I sound like such a fucking geek, I've never read a comic in my life.
> 
> 
> Darth Ray is money.


The comics were pandering to the feminists, though. Who came up with this idea that it's ok just because it happened in the fucking comics? The comics can make BAD decisions. Every bit as bad as movies and tv shows can.

Partially agree. He does make the same movie, but don't fix what's not broken. The crime drama works for him like a charm.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166474607894892550
This tweet is the death of Bray Wyatts career, for the second time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because Hugo and After Hours are exactly the same as Goodfellas...

I hope not.

The Theremin is neat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen them. Obviously every single movie a director makes isn't the same, but he has a formula. So does Spielberg, so does Tarantino, so does everyone. Goodfellas, Casino, Wolf of Wall Street, The Departed, Gangs of New York, they're all alike. The Irishman is clearly Goodfellas or Casino in 2019. Cape Fear is kinda different. Taxi Driver is kinda different but that was in the earliest stages of his career. Those are the ones I've seen. Well, I never finished Taxi Driver. I shut it off in the last half hour, wasn't enjoying it.

Disagree

Tarantino needs to get off this horseshit retirement idea.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Agree, he can still offer a few good flicks.

_Hot Fuzz_ is the best movie from the Cornetto trilogy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree, it's the worst. 

Shaun Of The Dead is the best of the Cornetto trilogy


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Disagree, it's the worst.
> 
> Shaun Of The Dead is the best of the Cornetto trilogy


Agree. Btw Cape Feare was not early in Marty's career, he was 2 decades in when that came out. Underrated movie, one of De Niro's best ever performances & an obvious influence on the original incarnation of the Bray Wyatt character. 

Rey is related to the Emperor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Agree. Btw Cape Feare was not early in Marty's career, he was 2 decades in when that came out. Underrated movie, one of De Niro's best ever performances & an obvious influence on the original incarnation of the Bray Wyatt character.
> 
> Rey is related to the Emperor





> Never seen them. Obviously every single movie a director makes isn't the same, but he has a formula. So does Spielberg, so does Tarantino, so does everyone. Goodfellas, Casino, Wolf of Wall Street, The Departed, Gangs of New York, they're all alike. The Irishman is clearly Goodfellas or Casino in 2019. Cape Fear is kinda different. *Taxi Driver is kinda different but that was in the earliest stages of his career.* Those are the ones I've seen. Well, I never finished Taxi Driver. I shut it off in the last half hour, wasn't enjoying it.
> 
> Disagree


She's related to Luke Skywalker. I guess that makes her related to Palpatine since Palpatine is Vaders "father", so.....agree, I guess.

Star Wars sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Though he does tend to explore the same themes and concepts, Scorsese has displayed great versatility. I mean, the man made a musical, a whimsical children's picture, and a film about Jesus. I would certainly say that he has challenged himself. At 76 and with a plethora of classics to his name, Scorsese has nothing left to prove; let him spend the remainder of his career indulging his obsessions.

I think Taxi Driver is his best film... so it makes sense that you didn't enjoy it.

Shaun of the Dead is superb.

I'm not a huge fan of that franchise. 

Flash Gordon (1980) is far out and outta sight.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Kratosx23 said:


> Never seen them. Obviously every single movie a director makes isn't the same, but he has a formula. So does Spielberg, so does Tarantino, so does everyone. Goodfellas, Casino, Wolf of Wall Street, The Departed, Gangs of New York, they're all alike. The Irishman is clearly Goodfellas or Casino in 2019. Cape Fear is kinda different. Taxi Driver is kinda different but that was in the earliest stages of his career. Those are the ones I've seen. Well, I never finished Taxi Driver. I shut it off in the last half hour, wasn't enjoying it.
> 
> Disagree
> 
> *Tarantino needs to get off this horseshit retirement idea.*


It's probably just a promotional tactic anyway. I doubt he's actually considering retirement


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure.



Chris Jericho is the right choice to be the 1st AEW Champion.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree. You can either have someone who can raise the prestige of the belt and the company by extension or you can put it on page and make indie fans happy. Choice is obvious.

It's insane that it took them this long to come out with a harriet tubman movie.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree, I guess

Joker looks amazing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree completely.

aew is way overhyped?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Cyberpunk 2077 won't live up to the hype.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Its been hyped? I didn't see any so I guess I disagree.

CharmBracelet is the most underrated Mariah Carey Album


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

Debbie Harry is the epitome of cool; the grooviest of the groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disagree

A faithful adaptation of A Song of Ice and Fire needs to be made within the next 10-15 years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. But it may happen.

Also, :thelist









*
Halloween (the holiday) is far out.*

I'm gonna be Baron Mordo and Robin this year! :mark


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I assume by 'far out' you mean good? If so I agree.

RDR2 online could be bigger than GTA online.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree, because "could be" implies that it's not. If it ain't bigger by now, it isn't going to be. GTA is much more popular than Red Dead. 

Asuka creating a Youtube channel is the best news all year.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Strongly disagree.

The new IT movie coming out looks disappointing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You are no fun.

Don't know. The first one was fine. I'll agree because I don't like horror.

Dave Chappelle offending SJW's is hilarious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Kristen Stewart is a good actress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have no strong opinion on her... but agreed. I know you dig her.

Peter Lorre was awesome.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree she aiight but her bad is more than her good.

_edit_ From what I seen of him, he coo.
Netflix needs to stop encouraging Marlon Wayans and Adam sandler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh. They have fans somewhere.

I should post more Hammer horror nonsense.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is beyond boss:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree

Captain Marvel disappearing for 2 hours in Endgame didn't make sense.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It made so much sense...










We need a proper film adaptation of The Spirit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

eh, we kinda got one.

We need an American adaptation of Battle royale.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I said "PROPER." 

Do you know what they call The Hunger Games in Japan? A Battle Royale with cheese.

We need another horrific adaptation of Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Rihanna's new album will be epic


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh the lady who wrote hunger games needs to be sued for plagiarism, but Hunger games is no Battle Royale.

Agree, hopefully even bloodier.

_edit_ disagree, nothing rihanna does is epic.

Phantom of the opera 2 was an embarrassment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If you want gory Phantom, check out the Robert Englund film:










Love Never Dies, the sequel to Lloyd Webber's musical? Yes... but it's a gas. The Phantom becomes a single father!

If you mean Dance Macabre (1992), I still agree.

Disagree on RIH. Sorry.

The best Phantom will always be Lon Chaney.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn Skippy.

Mushrooms on pizza = :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Skippy?????????

Mushrooms on pizza are fine

Pineapple on pizza is fine


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree 

Mushrooms combined with pineapples on pizza puts it over the top.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree 

Caffeine has more positive effects than negative effects


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

The new Addams Family looks cute.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Disagree.

Somewhat related, but 2D animation will always be aesthetically superior to pure 3D.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm a sucker for stop-motion, but I get what you mean. Agree.

Mary Marvel is underappreciated.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I totally agree!

Lana Del Rey is one of the greatest singers to ever exist.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Totally agree, she's incredible.

WWE won't really change much after Vince steps down.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree, it wont. I doubt they'll be able to shake off all that Vince mentoring even if they wanted it. 

Cenas the last of the crossover wwe movie stars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait till Asuka gets cast in the next Tarantino flick...

This is the greatest:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree but its up there


Old Boy was the worst remake of an Asian movie of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, it ain't good, man.

I am going to look wonderfully winsome in my Robin costume.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree, you'll look like a old drag queen. 


Rain is the worst kind of weather.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disagree, I hate extreme heat+humidity the most

Nostalgia lies about playing a gimmick here, this is his true self


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe.

Doctor Strange's origin in Strange Tales #115 is perfect.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice try but I disagree.

The only Stephen king movie that needed a remake was Tommyknockers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Nice try?"

What an odd response.

Disagree. 



Dracula (1931) is the worst of the main Universal Monster movies.

OR

KanaChanTV is the best gaming show on the internet.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree.

Dode and Grand POOBear are better.


Ember Moon as a jobber is exactly the role she should be in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They absolutely are not. Mr. Sunday Movies and Nick Masons Caravan of Garbage is the only YouTube gaming (sometimes) series that's competing with Asuka.

Agree. Kind of. She belongs as a jobber if the division was good. In the shape it's in now, she outworks most of the women, so she should at least be used to some degree, even though she has no charisma. Almost none of the women actually do. I wouldn't mind her getting a title program as long as she doesn't win.

Disney+ will be a much more useful streaming service than Netflix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. 

Shakespeare wrote Shakespeare; all anti-Stratfordian theories are unmitigated nonsense.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree


Phantom needs to watch more rom coms


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. I've seen and loved many. One of my favorite films of all time is a romantic comedy.










Actually, scratch that: I agree. I always want to discover new movies, including romantic comedies.

Hep needs to watch some Hammer movies.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree and I'll get on that since the appropriate month is coming up.

Troma movies don't get enough love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree.

Darkman is underappreciated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen it. I'll agree since my understanding is it's not bad.

Phantom needs to watch more of The Weekly Planets Caravan of Garbage.






Note the garbage in the name is making a joke out of Star Wars Caravan of Courage and is not always reflective of their opinion of said content. This video may or may not have been specifically selected so you'd click it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Um, agreed. 

Poison Ivy is one of the most fascinating villains in the history of comics.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree shes not even one of the more fascinating female villains.

Harley quin is overrated


----------



## Ray-Pest (Sep 21, 2019)

Completely disagree

9/11 was 100% NOT an inside job as many like to claim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Disagree shes not even one of the more fascinating female villains.
> 
> Harley quin is overrated


Don't make me recommend Poison Ivy comics. I WILL PRATTLE ABOUT HOW GREAT NEIL GAIMAN IS! YOU DON'T WANT THAT!



Well, this got dark...

Agreed. 

Now let's get back to the frivolities! :mark

The best live-action Joker is the Jack Nicholson one.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree. Act like you didn't see Heath Ledger or Cesar romero.

This next phase in the mcu is looking horrible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I almost picked Romero. I like my Joker clownish.

With a Doctor Strange horror film and Shang-Chi? Disagree, sir!

William Castle > Hitchcock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably not. I don't know.

I wasn't too interested in the MCU phase 4, but now that they have Spider-Man back, I'm MUCH more interested because now we actually get a conclusion to the J. Jonah Jameson storyline.

LOL @ Cesar Romero being a better Joker than Jack. Ledger did have a better performance, but he also wasn't playing the Joker because The Dark Knight is a bastardization of the comic book universe, it's all about "realism". While I would watch TDK and enjoy it a hell of a lot more than Batman 89, Batman 89 is the only version of the Joker I would consider legitimate in terms of being what the character actually is.....Bruce Waynes parents murder not withstanding.

Now, having said all that.

Mark Hamill is the only relevant Joker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Romero was faithful to what the Joker was at that period in time.

Also, words.

And disagree.

Adam West is the most likable Batman.

Fight me, Tyrion.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree. Tough choice between him and Keaton but sure

To continue the theme Gorshin was the best live action riddler ( Id even be willing to include the Jonah hill performance that hasn't happened yet).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

100%. If I am being honest, I prefer Gorshin's Riddler to Romero's Joker.










Oh, how I adore that show!

Egghead >>>>>>>>>> any version of Bane :fact










My next avatar should be from that show.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fun fact Riddler was always my fav batman villain. Everybody else liked one of the big 3 but I was always a riddler fan.

Agreed. 
The best one off batman villain was Chandell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great choice... but I must disagree. Bookworm is the GOAT of one-off villains.










Also gotta give some love to Siren, Louie the Lilac, and Pussycat, played by my dear Lesley Gore.










I could keep this going for months, so I'm gonna give you cats a choice:

John Astin's Riddler is underappreciated.










OR...

"Almost Got 'Im" is the best episode of Batman: The Animated Series.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well... sweet, I suppose.

Gentleman Ghost is cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin doesn't knows him, disagree.

In general video games journalism is dead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Even though it has more sugar than sugar, I should get a milkshake from Scoops Ahoy, Robin's ice cream joint.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree unless you're dressed like Robin while getting it.

This is the best song ever for a dc movie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNKI7VNCdcg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.






_Ghostbusters_ (2016) is delightful and Holtzmann is the best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

The "season premiere" of Raw and SmackDown will feel absolutely no different to a regular, garbage WWE show apart from the new sets and commentators moving, and thus will not work.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree

Lana is hot af


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree.

Heart of Ice is the best episode of Batman: The Animated Series.....despite not having the Joker in it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree... but it's in the top five. 

Doctor Fate should be played by a woman in the DCEU.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It won an Emmy. 

FUCK NO

I should slap Phantom for that opinion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Norbit" won an Oscar.

"Heart of Ice" was groundbreaking and certainly one of the most important episodes, but I think they've done better. I would pick "Baby Doll" over it.










Agreed.










He should also slap me for the "Baby Doll" thing.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree.


The WWE gets criticized for lack of black WWF/E Champion, but lets be honest. Other than The Rock, Mark Henry (The Hall of Pain version), or Booker T/King Booker there really isn't any other black WWF/E guy that should've been the WWF/E Champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This section is dead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP should've been WWE champion, but I generally agree that most black wrestlers have sucked.



> "Norbit" won an Oscar.


No, it didn't, it was nominated, and the difference is, Heart of Ice won for best writing. Norbit was only nominated for make up. That's a Suicide Squad Oscar, it's irrelevant.

Regardless, Heart of Ice is the best episode of the show. Baby Doll is trash.

Agree.

Disney needs to fork over as much money as it costs to get the entire MCU on Disney+. The Incredible Hulk and the Sony Spider-Man movies not being there is ridiculous.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Couldve been a few worthy champions. They just never got pushed.

Sure

WWE needs to put in more work building up its ppvs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, whatever. I wasn't going to waste my time looking up "Norbit." The point is that awards are irrelevant; they do not reflect the merit of art.

Want a better example? Kubrick was nominated for the Worst Director Razzie for "The Shining." Does that make Kubrick a bad director or "The Shining" a terrible movie? It's all opinions. 

Sure.

Movies are good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> MVP should've been WWE champion, but I generally agree that most black wrestlers have sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I think there's nothing on the planet more useless than an award, but you seem to believe that they are indicators of quality. So... here are some things that I actually researched:

Saturn Award [Winner] (2019)
Best Supporting Actress in Streaming Presentation
Maya Hawke as Robin Freakin' Buckley! 

How many awards does Jon Bernthal have? Zero! Only nominations, my man!

Robin Buckley has one more award than the Punisher!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think they're indicators of quality, I just used it as a part of my argument because it supported it.

A Saturn award, lol. That's like being Impact world champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in excruciating physical pain. Let me gloat, please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why are you always in pain? You need to get your ass to a doctor, you could have a disease.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did. On Halloween.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Or something.

The Fiend >>>>>>>>> Seth Rollins


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Couldve been a few worthy champions. They just never got pushed.
> 
> Sure
> 
> WWE needs to put in more work building up its ppvs.


Do you wanna name a few? Off the top of my head I can't think of any that should have been fighting for the title, that weren't. I used to be a huge Shelton fan, but even I realise his lack of mic skills and charisma fucked him over.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

The last opinion I posted.

OR

"Doctor Sleep" is the best horror film of the year.

And some of my closest friends are Saturn Award winners, Kratos!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That's an easy agree



Seth Grimes said:


> Do you wanna name a few? Off the top of my head I can't think of any that should have been fighting for the title, that weren't. I used to be a huge Shelton fan, but even I realise his lack of mic skills and charisma fucked him over.


Off the top of my head without doing proper research, Farooq, MVP, Kama before he became saddled with that godfather gimmick. Hell BIG E should be in the main event scene but booking fucked him.

Michael Myers is the most boring of the big 4 serial killers and is not deserving of 2 reboots.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kratosx23 said:


> I don't think they're indicators of quality, I just used it as a part of my argument because it supported it.
> 
> A Saturn award, lol. That's like being Impact world champion.


Oh come on. Being Impact Champ is much more prestigious.

Agreed

Tom Atkins is GOAT


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> That's an easy agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farooq for me never had any mic skills, nor much charisma. His in-ring work was decent, though not exceptional. MVP I can somewhat agree with, I was a fan. I preferred The Godfather of the two of those gimmicks and I've been saying forever Big E is the one who should have been pushed up the singles ladder, not Kofi.

Most boring, maybe true, but Mike had some decent movies whereas Freddie's were fucking awful, all his NOES films are some of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Also, I'm not allowed to rag on the Saturn Awards. All awards are meaningless... except the Saturn Awards.

Agreed.

The new "Invisible Man" looks fun.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Oh come on. Being Impact Champ is much more prestigious.
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Tom Atkins is GOAT


I'm in this picture:










Atkins is the best.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Saturn's gave Supergirl an award. They are useless.

Looks creepy, but its also Blumhouse so...ehhh

16 bit era>Now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's talk about Saturn Girl instead.

Agreed.

I'm also not allowed to rag on Blumhouse. :sadbecky

"Carrie" (1976) and "Creepshow" are the best Stephen King movies.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Creepshow isn't a King movie. He didn't do all of it

Disagree 


Young Justice season 3 sucked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He wrote the screenplay, two of the segments are based on his short stories, and he starred in a segment.

It's a Stephen King movie.

I don't like any of it...

"Batman" with Adam West is the best live-action DC show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Oh come on. Being Impact Champ is much more prestigious.
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Tom Atkins is GOAT


I'd rather win a Saturn award than be TNA world champion, honestly.

Disagree.

Io Shirai's in ring ability is vastly overrated.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Disagree, she is easily the best in the world.

being deaf is better than being blind.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Did Phantom just come out as Tom Atkins?


Seth Grimes said:


> Farooq for me never had any mic skills, nor much charisma. His in-ring work was decent, though not exceptional. MVP I can somewhat agree with, I was a fan. I preferred The Godfather of the two of those gimmicks and I've been saying forever Big E is the one who should have been pushed up the singles ladder, not Kofi.
> 
> Most boring, maybe true, but Mike had some decent movies whereas Freddie's were fucking awful, all his NOES films are some of the worst I've ever seen.


Farooq always came off as imposing to me. I figured he'd have been a good person to carry it as a transitional champ at least. Then again I would've argued for Ahmed Johnson based purely off his physical charisma, but then his backstage shenanigans killed that argument.

Disagree. Music> movies so if forced to choose Id choose to hear. Speaking of which:

Music is more enjoyable than movies.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree. Music stomps movies but not being able to see anything sounds pretty bad too.

American football is the most boring famous sport out there.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, Baseball is way more boring

Cold weather> hot weather.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree


The 1990s are overrated


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree they give me fond memories.

Daylight Savings sucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Respect the farmers, chump!

Algernon Blackwood is underappreciated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Disagree they give me fond memories.
> 
> Daylight Savings sucks.


I have good memories too, but I am looking at it pop culturally 

Agree, since I doubt anyone knows who he is.


The Legendary Godzilla movies are overhyped.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agreed just to piss Phantom off.

Night shift is better than day shift.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Kumi Mizuno is cool.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess


Kamen Rider Zi-O wasn't that good


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure

Lasagna > spaghetti


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

The best Hammer "Dracula" sequel (that actually features Dracula) is "Dracula: Prince of Darkness."

OR

Rebecca Ferguson would be a groovy Zatanna.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Agree, I guess

Bad movies are more entertaining that Oscar winning movies


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

Tom Atkins worst horror movie was the bloody valentine remake (even if it was a cool death scene).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He was in that????? Agree then.


Most horror remakes suck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh. 

Joe Bob Briggs should show "Halloween III."

OR

You should subscribe to Shudder.

OR

Barbara Steele is awesome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, yes, and yes.

"Joker" (2019) is an okay movie centered around a fantastic performance.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. I hate to be a sheep but I really liked it. Obviously Phoenix's performance is the centrepiece of the movie, but I enjoyed the story immensely and really liked De Niro's performance. 

White Chicks is funny (IDGAF)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like what you like, my friend. If your opinion aligns with the popular consensus, that's perfectly fine. Mine often does, but I didn't love "Joker." I found it portentous and underwhelming. 

It made me chuckle, I'm not going to lie. 

Alien > Terminator.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Battle Royale> Hunger Games


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably. Hunger Games wasn't that good


Final Fantasy> Dragon Quest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Banished.

Agreed.

Universal Frankenstein > The Conjuring franchise


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree


Hammer Dracula > Universal Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed

Mothra > Rodan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure

Bugs bunny> Mickey Mouse


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Agreed.

Bret Hart > HBK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess...

Rose the Hat is amazing and should be our new ruler.

OR 

Shelley Duvall was inimitably cool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes to both.

Funk > Metal


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I thought I answered the previous, my bad phantom.

Agreed.

Macaroni and cheese is the best side dish on thanksgiving


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There's a lot to consider...

...after a second of consideration, I have decided that I disagree. (I'm a mashed potatoes guy.)

Mel Brooks is a treasure.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Absolutely.


Practical effects will always be superior to CGI.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not even an agree or disagree the only correct answer is hell yes. 

Riddler needs a proper movie where he's the main solo villain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

The Mad Hatter is an underappreciated Bat-villain.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought he was Alice in Wonderland? Fuck it though, agree.

Beards are shit but stubbles are cool


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

Mullets need to come back for humor sake.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sure, why not.


Previews for upcoming Doctor Who season look.... not disgusting bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Jodie Whittaker is a fine Doctor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin agrees

The upcoming Star Wars film will be a disaster


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep


The Simpsons should end


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shouldve ended like 10 years ago.

It's always sunny needs to return to its roots


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lost interest after watching the first couple of seasons of it, so yes.

The Irishman is better than Goodfellas. 

*runs away*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Kate Micucci would be a perfect Riddler.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Disagree. 

Wyatt vs Reigns will main event WrestleMania 36.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree she's too nice and cute.

Edit.

Agree to me it will likely be the case with Roman going over.

Elizabeth Banks is a sad sad person.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree. She just misunderstood.

Hollywood needs more female A-listers before they start trying to change male led franchises to female led ones.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No comment. I've had my fill of controversy, thank you.

I should be watching "Harley Quinn" instead of posting here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, why not


We need more Doom Patrol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

Grant Morrison's "Doom Patrol" run is his best work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

I should actually leave forever.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strongly disagree

The new look of the forum isn't that bad but getting rid of many of its features hurt it.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Agreed for sure.

X-Men Evolution is the best animated X-Men show.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.


Heather McComb Jubilee was better than Lana Condor Jubilee.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Robin Buckley is far more precious than Baby Yoda.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

Robin Buckley's name is dropped way too much around this section of Wrestling forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.


The Last Jedi is perfectly fine, you internet dorks.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree, no Star Wars film is perfectly fine. 

Ratatouille is the best Pixar movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Get out.

Rufus Griswold can suck an egg.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I was literally just researching him about two weeks ago.

Agree. He was a scumbag.


Speaking of historical scumbags - Thomas Edison can suck a whole basket of eggs.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree.

Deer is the world's dumbest animal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree
WWE just doesn't know how to book anymore


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

1917 is not a great movie.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree.

Chris Jericho should be holding all the titles in AEW. (World, Tag, Women's)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think you meant Hikaru Shida.

Robby the Robot is the grooviest automaton in cinema.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

100% groovy

Maya Hawke needs to release more songs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, why not
We need a Thunderbolts movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I personally don't need it, so disagree.

You should all be watching SEN Live instead of hanging around this awful wrestling forum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. 

You should all see Birds of Prey and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh, I'm not gonna bother fighting you. I saw it, it had some fun in it, but towards the end it got way too leftist political agenda with all the women and minority women beating up a whole army of men. I didn't like that but the marketing made the movie seem far worse than it actually is. The marketing and the trailers for this movie are atrocious.

WWE is going to die or effectively die, ie be reduced to lower than AEW status, in 20 years or less, unless Vince McMahon loses control.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yay! 

I consider that a victory... for both of us! You got a fairly enjoyable film experience, and I get to say that you didn't hate a movie I love! 

Agreed.

That damn breakfast sandwich in BOP looked spectacular.

OR

Endgame should've been nominated for Best Picture.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Kratosx23 said:


> Eh, I'm not gonna bother fighting you. I saw it, it had some fun in it, but towards the end it got way too leftist political agenda with all the women and minority women beating up a whole army of men. I didn't like that but the marketing made the movie seem far worse than it actually is. The marketing and the trailers for this movie are atrocious.
> *
> WWE is going to die or effectively die, ie be reduced to lower than AEW status, in 20 years or less, unless Vince McMahon loses control*.


That'll actually happen in the year 2024. Sometime between May and September of 2024, WWE will die

I can read the future through numerology, and this is what I know will happen


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nope .

Cody is the most over wrestler in aew(


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DISAGREE

CAPS LOCK IS GREAT.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

AGREE

Baby Yoda is cute


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree

Rose the Hat should have won


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Rose the Hat was the best film villain of 2019.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

Further, they should make her return if they ever do a sequel by having her come out of her hat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Harley and Egg Sandwich = The Greatest Love Story of all Time.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree

The WWE draft is more intriguing than a two night shakeup?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.


I'm ready to make enemies...

Birds of Prey and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Joker (2019)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh Phantom you crazy joker you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead should be the President of the United States and/or the most stylish mob boss of all time.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sure why not? Celebrities are who you guys elect nowadays, right?

Reign In Blood is the best and quite possibly only good album in the history of music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hardly. It's not even a top Metal album.

Iron Maidens worst song is better than Slayers best song.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In general, I prefer Maiden... so agree.

(Their concerts are freaking spectacular.)

I should watch The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel whilst I write.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edit: No you should focus on one thing at a time or you will mistakenly write something regrettable like you just did...

Angel and the Gambler > Raining Blood? Even Blaze would laugh at that. Lie down, child, before you hurt yourself...

Iron Maiden, while legendary no doubt, never managed to record their own 5/5 landmark album.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The metal nerd fights are always so cute.

Phantom should stop being a smartass for three minutes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I regret nothing, Trigon.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should. Probably won't.

Phantom only likes Maiden because of Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

(Real Talk: The new Invisible Man is fantastic. Considering that you're one of three posters with any interest in the Universal Monsters, I think you should check it out.)

Amusement parks are pretty neat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait. I never answered Trigon.

Disagree.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Amusement parks are often anything but neat and populated by litterbugs.

(So I have heard and intend to see it when I have some $, I'm happy to see at least one of these remakes be well-received)

Sofia Boutella was an underrated mummy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. She was not the problem. 

(If you're ever in Cali, I'll take you to Universal Studios. We could whine about the demolition of Stage 28 in person.) 

Black Mirror is just okay.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree, I usually find something to like in almost every episode.

(It's gone?? Deal, I have always wanted to tour the west coast)

Rome was better than Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

(Unfortunately. And I don't think they preserved the set like they said they would.)

Disagree... for now.

I should watch Rome.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

(Thoroughly depressing)

Agree, James Purefoy's Marc Antony is just the GOAT.

Coming up with random opinions can be challenging.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

You should subscribe to Shudder.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Disagree.

The Fiend is overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfit doesn't want to support me. :'(

Disagree.

The Birds of Prey soundtrack is pretty rockin'.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree. It doesn't even have Bikini Kill on it...

I should just get every streaming service even though I don't even have WWE Network anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Especially Shudder.

I should post pictures of my cat and/or vast collection of entertainment memorabilia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree

I should eat your cat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taylor disagrees

Adam Cole's matches suffer from having a ton of no selling.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Adam Cole matches suffer from being Adam Cole matches.

Palindromes are cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, madam

Asuka needs to get EZ-PZ merch


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.


In response to the previous question: Ambigrams are better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTFO.

Rose the Hat > Thanos


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*







*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree








#


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed...

Joker (2019) is a portentous Scorsese pastiche for people who hate comic books.


I'M NOT HERE TO MAKE FRIENDS.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Calm down. Phantom.

Agreed.

They should've wrapped the new Invisible Man in gauze to please dorks like Phantom.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

Everyone should like Poppy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree

<-----Everyone should like GOAT Floor.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Everyone should like GOAT Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree



Kratosx23 said:


> <-----Everyone should like GOAT Floor.


I mean, it would be acting against human nature to not like her 

...

The upcoming Batman film will disappoint.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D is my enemy now.

We know little about it! We have stunt pictures and a teaser image! Wait!


Everyone should... tolerate Taylor Swift.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, accepting TAY as a GOAT is the only rational thing to do.

Black Christmas (1974) is the only real version of the movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

But the 2006 film gets MEW points.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree, Lacey Chabert is who it gets points for.

The Wild Thornberrys should get a reboot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree... purely out of spite.

Raven is the Teen Titan Supreme.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Facts.

Party of Five should get a reboot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure

Independence Day (1996) is one of the great action blockbusters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. It's not even my favorite alien invasion film of 1996.


This Island Earth is woefully underappreciated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

Anna von Hausswolff is sublime...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. I disliked that very intensely.

Most music today is shit.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree, such a large scale outright dismissal sounds suspiciously like general pessimism backed up by assumption rather than a fully-researched critical revelation.

Stroganoff should be served with pasta, not rice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone who serves it with rice is a cop or Anti-Stratfordian.

Mayu Iwatani is the best joshi in the world.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree

Baron Corbin > Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

France Gall was a gift to the world.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Agree.

(Invisible Man was ace, cheers for the recommendation )

Blumhouse will save the Monsters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Guillermo del Toro should remake Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree on the grounds that I'd like to see such a movie eventually leave development. (Though that pic kinda makes me want him to remake The Curse of the Werewolf in Spanish)

A Bug's Life raised a generation of Marxists.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blocked and reported.

Disagree. I didn't read it.

Curse of the Werewolf doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not nearly enough.

The Mummy's Shroud doesn't get enough love.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's lesser Hammer... but agreed.


Universal should produce a new adaptation of Werewolf of Paris.

(Have you read it, Trigon? It's to werewolf literature what Dracula is to vampire literature.)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I have not, I don't have the attention span to read novels but yes to any and all future werewolf movies.

Underworld needs a Frankenstein army.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

David Fincher's Mank needs a Frankenstein army.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, every movie would be better with a Frankenstein army.

Saving Private Ryan needed a Frankenstein army. (So many limbs just lying around wasted)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan needs fucking anything to make me get through that opening battle, so agreed. I just can't do it. I've tried to watch that movie at least 5 times and I can't make it past that opening scene.

Vampires > Zombies


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree

The term blue-eye soul is stupid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

This album is perfection:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn straight.

It's nice that there's still some life left in this silly little section.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Agree. 8 days later... 'Tis. Nice.

Hindsight does *not* make TPing my neighbour's house last month any less worth it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. 

I should change my avatar to a hip anime character to create the illusion that I'm not a desiccated mummy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No I think you should change it to Alexa Bliss with her hand raised on Smackdown after she beat Asuka clean.

Do you think some fans take ratings too damn seriously?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead should play me in a motion picture.

Or Willem Dafoe.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Both since you're admittedly either gender.

Pumkinhead is a stupid horror movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. I quite enjoy it.

The backgrounds on the original Scooby-Doo were pretty neat.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Id normally disagree but I actually agree with this one.

This version of the twilight zone needs to end asap, no heart, too long, etc etc.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Robin Buckley is dead; long live Autistic Huntress.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

The Brides in Bram Stoker's Dracula are the best dracula brides...


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed
> 
> The Brides in Bram Stoker's Dracula are the best dracula brides...


Disagree. Drac's vampiress harem in Van Helsing was legions better (and sexier.)









Low-skilled "jobs" such as "professional video gamer" and cam-whoring should have a 50% income tax minimum, given their minimal to non-existent impact to society as a whole.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If we count Valerie Gaunt's solo bride from Horror of Dracula, I strongly disagree.

























EDIT:

Disagree and disagree! 

Horror of Dracula is the vampire film supreme.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

I should delete my account. 


(I had a good run.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait a week.

Black Mask was the best comic book movie villain in some time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Naughty Dog/Sony should get their act together and release TLOU2 digitally first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But those sweet outfits...


















Agree.


The best gangster movie (excluding The Godfather films or anything by Scorsese) of all time is White Heat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The absolute best, as far as I'm concerned.

I should buy this ridiculously expensive Françoise Hardy album:

FRANCOISE HARDY original german Pop-Up Gimmix gatefold Vinyl LP Träume (1973) | eBay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Poppy disagrees and thinks you should save up some more and get instead:

Taylor Swift signed self-titled debut álbum 2x Lp Color Vinyl Record + JSA loa

REmake 3 just didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's exactly what I expected it to be so far. I'm digging it.

Poppy and Robin should collaborate.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree but why not Poppy and MEW?

Io should be the one to win the NXT Women's title next.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shotzi disagrees.

(Why not all three? TAY can produce.) 

Charlize Theron is, in general, pretty groovy.

(I own a pair of her boots from Atomic Blonde.)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Her accent in Fury Road was puzzling but I'll give her a pass for Snow White.

WWE is a concentration camp for hopes and dreams.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

It definitely seems to be. So I'll agree.

Honeymoon and Ultraviolence are Lana Del Rey's best albums.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably!

Psychomania is a masterpiece of terror.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Agreed, that hair scares the shit out of me.

When you add up the sum of its parts Number of the Beast quite frankly doesn't deserve its iconic album status which by all rights should go to Powerslave.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You wish you had hair that groovy.

Disagree. I dig it.

(Yes, I listen to some metal.)

Lydia Deetz is still pop culture's mightiest Goth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kyrie agrees

Poppy is not human/mortal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Probably a sentient china doll or something.

This young lady is pretty groovy:

*







*


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Disagree

Sasha Banks is sexy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Mayu Iwatani has gone slightly crazier.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248202564845178882


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I think so.

Most of the MCU movies aren't unique enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Birds of Prey is more stylistically interesting than the average MCU film.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

100% agree

Birds of Prey was a good movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.


Huntress needs her own film and/or series.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

100 times yes.

We need more Jubilee everything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

Going to Apocalyptic Von's dressed as The Shadow was a smart idea.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sure, why not.

The top 3 big kaiju are Gojira, Ghidorah and Shoko Nakajima.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm, I guess, sure

Katharine Isabelle needs to do more horror movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

The Seventh Seal is perfection.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, however, it's insanely weird that you just talked about The Seventh Seal because one of my favourite podcasts JUST put out The Seventh Seal as the film they're talking about this week. Every week they cover a new film (10 years or older, because they want it to "stand the test of time") and the episode that was just released today was The Seventh Seal. This is a nice, happy accident that allows me to plug it.

Listen to it.






Being trapped in the house is really fucking boring.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Only for those who lack imagination.

Big Bang Theory gets a lot of flack but is very useful when trying to explain what flanderization is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. I hate the term "flanderization," so I wouldn't bother to explain it. The best thing about The Big Bang... is that it gave Kate Micucci work.

Meiko Kaji deserves your respect.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agree.






Tarantino should not retire after his 10'th film.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disagree, probably better to leave them wanting more...










Pete's Dragon is the best Disney remake. And not even by a little.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're all mediocre. Dumbo gets circus and Eva Green points, though.

Shotzi is pretty boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Makoto agrees

Speaking of which, I should grab Persona 5 Royal and do another run of this already amazing game that this edition expands upon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MEW agrees.

Grand Prix (1966) has a sufficient amount of Françoise Hardy... but probably needed more shots of her being cool in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Futaba approves...










Square-Enix should never even attempt to remake Final Fantasy VI. The SNES version is perfect as is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. A remake would introduce it to a new generation.

(But it is perfect.)

The Invisible Man promoting Crystal Pepsi was a great moment in human history.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mayu agrees, even tho she thinks it would have been better with Coke instead of Pepsi.

Nicolas Winding Refn makes beautifully shot films that are not much else. Style with no substance.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, one could make the "style IS substance" argument for him... but agree.

Doctor Strange needs his own Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed. A morning cartoon, a Netflix show, a game...give the Strange One all he deserves less we send the Invisible Man your way.

Becky should retain the RAW title until she beats Trish's record of 448 days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. 

After that, she should drop it to Asuka.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

agree

Battle royale needs to be rewritten with Mitsuko winning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. Or Chigusa.

This guy was one hip dude:

*







*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

He sure was.

Sour cream and onion chips are not bad, but overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

These two are the sweetest heels:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Makoto agrees...










The recent "leaks" about TLOU2 and the supposed main villains are fake news.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably. The main villain is Shayna Baszler. Before society collapsed, she won the belt from Becky.

Poison Ivy is more interesting as an antiheroine than a villain.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I totally agree.

Poison Ivy is one of the best Batman characters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Unfortunately have to disagree there sorry she's maybe good at best.

Deathstroke>Deadpool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

(And yes to the Ivy thing. Ivy and Harley are the best Bat-characters who were not on the Adam West show.)

Invisibility is cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vacant agrees...










This new forum layout will never be cool.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree
Also everybodys more interesting as an antihero than as a villain.


Cloak and Dagger needs to be rebooted and made into a movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not The Joker.

Agree.

If they ever make a Hollywood version of Lupin III, Eva Green should play Fujiko.

(And Phantom should write it.)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't know what that is but agreed because Eva's dope and the "whitewashing" controversy could be entertaining.

Toy Story is 4 for 4 and more consistently brilliant than any other Hollywood movie franchise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?! You're an ardent animation fan! You need to rectify that!

Though not Fujiko's finest hour, you ought to check out The Castle of Cagliostro, an unmitigated masterpiece of animation. It was Hayao Miyazaki's film debut and an absolute favorite amongst animation fans (and possibly Steven Spielberg).

Agree.

I need this:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Definitely agree.

We need a new slasher icon for this era


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

The Underworld movies are cool and Seline (Beckinsale) is lovely.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You'll love the life of a thief, you'll relish the life of a crook!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agreed

The biggest crime of slasher movie cinema is that Kane Hodder was never in a good friday the 13th film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mostly agree... but he did get to fight Carrie.

We need more Darkman media.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, Tina...the TAY of the Friday the 13th series

Agreed

Deadpool is terrible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What the heck?! I was the first to use "agreed!" Everyone else was stuck on "agree." But after I decided to use "agree" for the sake of conformity, you goobers start typing "agreed?!"

A pox on you all.

AgreeD.

We need a Phantom Stranger movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mayu used the word first and she is Queen of us goobers so if she uses it we can as well.

Next!

DisagreeD (also I own the letter D for being well, D), we need more Doctor Strange movies instead.

Jill deserved a better Remake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed... even though I dug it.

This groovy dude was the complete package:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thats an obvious agree

Jordan peele needs to stick to movies cuz the tv series he produces leaves alot to be desired


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't say.

You need spooky soap.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ha phantom just admitted that he likes the new twilight zone.

Agreed

Blumhouse is overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I admit that I've only seen one episode, and it was... fine.

I REALLY can't comment on that one...

This woman is cool:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't agree/disagree as I am not familiar with this entity.

Will definitely agree with you about Randy Savage tho.

The inclusion of forced slow walking segments to mask loading time should be banned from modern video games. Make it a cutscene or show a loading screen instead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Watching Sailor Moon instead of getting work done is wise.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree

Cyprine and Ptilol should have won


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagreed. The correct answer is U-Ikasaman.











When they make the highly controversial Hollywood Sailor Moon, MEW should play Mars.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom must not have seen their terror at 20000 feet remake if he thought that about the episode.

Disagreed

Greatest tv detective of all time was columbo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't want to...

Oof. OOF. That's a toughie! Top five? Undeniably! Number one?

Disagreed. 

After the Sailor Moon-athon, I should marathon the '90s Outer Limits.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sure, why not?


No Soap, Radio doesn't deserve to be wallowing in forgotten television history.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Pythonesque goodness. 

(I watched a bunch of Disney films/shorts instead of OL90s.)

This would be an excellent movie:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

But of course 

Monk was an underrated show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disagree.

Poison Ivy should be a top supervillainess in the DC cinematic universe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.

Clea absolutely needs to be a major player in Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

For sure but who will play her?

Shotzi should have been in the ladder match.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Clea List:

Claire Foy
Gwendoline Christie 
Noomi Rapace
Eva Green
Jessica Chastain
Some actress I've never heard of who is simply perfect for the part.
Mary Elizabeth Winstead (mostly to stay on brand)

Agreed.

I should have a pirate movie marathon tonight.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Luckily for you guys, a character from dr strange has already been race bent or Id assume theyd do it with her already. It would probs just be Shailene

Disagree. WrestleMania was a couple of weeks ago too late for that theme.

Victor Crowley of Hatchet fame needs another sequel just without that annoying Asian guy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea isn't Caucasian... she's Faltine. The race/ethnicity of the actress doesn't really matter, those are just the ones who came to mind. I would be open to anyone.


Agreed.

Paul Blaisdell was a genius. 

*







*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

Britney's Toxic is a timeless pop masterpiece...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We need more jiangshi flicks.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok

R lee ermy was a national treasure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.

(And watch Mr. Vampire, Hep!)

Adam West is the one true Batman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.










Kevin Conroy is the one true Batman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#3.

I need to hustle my way into Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clea agrees

This pandemic stuff will continue into the next year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would like to skip that one...

Dick Sprang's Joker is the best Joker design.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Covid is definitely continuing into next year, and it'll probably last until 2022, in fact. It will also, most likely, allow for the fulfillment of Biblical end times prophecy.....which I hope it doesn't, but it looks headed in that direction.

No, not even close.

This is the best Joker design










This is both the next agree or disagree, but it's also an objective fact.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly, yeah. But I'm partial to the Dick Sprang one.

The ten best Looney Tunes shorts are the following:

Duck Amuck 
Hair-Raising Hare
One Froggy Evening
What's Opera, Doc?
Bully for Bugs
Feed the Kitty 
Rabbit Seasoning
Duck Dodgers in the 24½th Century
Porky in Wackyland
Rabbit of Seville


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess, IDK.

Wile E. Coyote and The Roadrunner are the best Looney Tunes characters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagreed. Great... but not the best.

This is one of the all-time great monster designs:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know it!

Billie Eilish is definitely The Riddler.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree. 

Phantom needs to show the epic riddler more respect than associating him with that hack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I show him enough respect. In fact, I'm wearing Riddler pants right now.

Not a joke. 

You dorks need to watch The Unsuspected with Claude Rains.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. Essential End of Days viewing.

I need this:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not sure you can pull that off.

Breaking bad didnt need a sequel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed

On the same vein, The Matrix didn't need sequels.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, very few films NEED sequels. Bride of Frankenstein was a completely contrived continuation, but it also happens to be one of the finest pictures ever made.

With that said, I agree. Those films are forgettable. 

Root Beer Floats are fantastic.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Apr 30, 2020)

Crazy thing is I like Root Beer, but i'm not a fan of Root Beer Floats.
I'll pass....Root Beer + Ice Cream = Root Beer Milk (-_Trash_-)

*Batman Beyond deserves a movie before any other Batman movie is released








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure. That could be interesting.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead would be great as the villain in a Gothic chiller.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AgreeD

This forum needs a shakeup.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agreed. It needs to be an entertainment forum instead of a pro wrestling forum. Pro wrestling is pure crap.

Assassins Creed: Valhalla desperately needs to not be an RPG.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree, big time. Assasins creed is fucking up.

That new prequel uncharted movie starring tom holland aint it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

You should subscribe to Shudder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Preach.

If they have to give another DC villain a solo picture, Mr. Freeze would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agreed x 2 as long as the second aint Arnold with silly puns.

It is time for someone to create a new slasher anti-hero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed.

Mary Marvel is severely underutilized.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree

Pick one or both.

[A] If the WWE died today you won't miss it.

Or

(B) The worst characters in Batman and Robin were Batman and Robin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

B. 

I concur.

All future musicals should be adapted from Winona Ryder movies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree, good musicals should be able to come from wherever. And I'm very upset I didn't get to say A to that last question.

Batman v Superman was actually worse than Batman and Robin, because at least Batman and Robin is comically bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So... No "Mermaids: The Musical?"

I miss the theater. The first show I see after this will be the absolute best, regardless of what it is.

(But I hope it's Sondheim.)

Agreed.

Whatever "A" is. Answer that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> [A] If the WWE died today you won't miss it.
> 
> Or
> 
> (B) The worst characters in Batman and Robin were Batman and Robin.


That was A. And yes, I agree.

The Snyder Cut will be an even bigger piece of shit than the Justice League that was released in theaters.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree 

Yogurt is underrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. 










Lucy is the best Peanut.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disagree. I like Schroeder the most. He plays Beethoven.

Not that I care about Peanuts.

Robocop is currently the most fun character in Mortal Kombat 11


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. 

Ash Williams should make an appearance in Sam Raimi's Doctor Strange flick.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Definite agree

Tell Me I'm Pretty is Cage The Elephant's best album


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure if you say so.

Triple H has always been vastly overrated as a booker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed 

The Xbox 360 was a great console


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agree

Halloween III: Season of the Witch is vastly underrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I disagree. If anything, it's vastly overrated. In recent years, it has been elevated to a ridiculous height by horror fans. You can go to Party City and buy those Silver Shamrock masks. 

We need more scary mummy films.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree 

Covid is dead at this point


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

DISAGREE!!!

Most people are absolutely 100% stupid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree, especially Americans 

There is no reason to watch AEW


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Disagree
Weed is normal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree 

TikTok is complete garbage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree 

Replying to your own posts is sometimes justified because this forum is so dead


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

agree

Time to get controversial

Daniel craig is an over-rated james bond


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed. I didn't enjoy his movies that much. Brosnan is my personal favourite, but that's mostly because Goldeneye is my favourite bond movie. Brosnan looked the part more then Craig imo. 

Austin Theory is buried.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Disagreed, look somewhere in my signature and you'll see why I disagree

R Truth is a National Treasure.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Indeed brosnan was a great bond cept that last movie which sucked but not cuz of him

Agreed.

Saturday night live needs to end


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Disagreed, they are only one or two good cast members, and actual good writers from a revival, just like wrestling lol. They have recovered from worse seasons. 

The last few Marvel movies have hurt their legacy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. They're all equally okay. 

There ought to be a new Philip Marlowe show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who? 

Russia is losing the war with Ukraine


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

Phantom needs to never leave this forum for an extended period of time ever again


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

Disagree , I don’t know who Phantom is but I’m not a fan of people getting banned.

Step Brothers is a better Movie than Anchorman.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

@ThePhantom will be offended. 

Haven't seen so I don't know. 

Absolution were better then Damage CTRL.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am not.


I guess so. 

If Robin Buckley dies in the final season of Stranger Things, I should delete my account.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disagree, that would be counter productive.

Christina Ricci is the one only Wednesday Addams.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

The new Wednesday show is cute.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree

the Wednesday Addams show shouldve had a different name as opposed to leeching off the Addams family ip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree. Those characters have been around since the '30s, One teeny-bopper soap opera won't tarnish that legacy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom said:


> Robin Buckley is dead...


2020 Phantom was a fool!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Agree 

San Dimas High School football really did rule.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure

Shiv will soon become the highest poster on the forum when he takes over the inactive Kratosx23.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disagree. I've lost my smile. 

Halloween III: Season of the Witch is the second best movie in the Halloween franchise.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen it, so I will take your word for it. 

Kratos/Tyrion/Pyro is missed on here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess so. He's on the Discord, so I still hear from him. 

Ray Harryhausen was the man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I left that discord last year.  



Who? 



2023 is not looking optimistic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Agree.

Henry Cavill is the best Superman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

Adam West is the best Batman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's tough. He might be my favorite but I think Bale is the best overall.

Animated Sabrina is > than any live action version.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree MJH had nice tits

Troma remakes need to come out asap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agree absolutely

Veronica Carlson was the sexiest Hammer girl. Lots of hotties to choose from.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's hard to say. There are too many options. 

Terence Fisher was Hammer's best director.

OR

Jason Voorhees is cooler than Michael Myers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There are way too many. Caroline Munro is one of my faves. Ursula Andress too. I re-watched all the Hammer Horror movies Summer of 2021 and there re a bevy of beauties.

Back on topic. Disagree. I am partial to Michael Myers.

The Tall Man is a better villain than Mr. Barlow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you have that Hammer Glamour book? 

Agree.

We need a more traditional remake of The Invisible Man. (If ain't wrapped in gauze, he ain't the Invisible Man.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No, I wish.

Agree. Loved The Invisible Man.

Christopher Lee was better in Terror of the Tongs than John Wayne in Genghis khan.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Obviously

Ginny field (friday the 13th part 2) wouldve been a better final girl than laurie strode if she wouldve gotten the trilogy they intended for her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't know that. Maybe. I'll agree just for the thought off it.

Dick York was a better Darren Stephens than Dick Sargent.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I didn't know that. Maybe. I'll agree just for the thought off it.
> 
> Dick York was a better Darren Stephens than Dick Sargent.


Easy agreeance

We need more puppetmasters with them being evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Agree

Evil will always triumph because Good is dumb.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

Black dynamite needs a sequel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree. It's too boss not to get one.

I should actually start the Maya Hawke Appreciation Thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agree

I should NOT start the Maya Hawke Appreciation Thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agree.

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians is actually better than its reputation would suggest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth.

LOEG graphic novel far > the movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's just a fact.

The Maya Hawke Appreciation Thread will save Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Only if it contains love for her pa and ma as well

Dark humor is the best humor


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Agreed about humor

NBA is more entertaining then current WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I watch neither.

I talk about Maya Hawke a healthy amount.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka deserves one more title run.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.

Sci-fi today is too serious. We need to bring camp back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Preach, sister!

I REALLY shouldn't start the Maya Hawke Appreciation Thread.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

Phantom should stop talking about Maya Hawke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nyet

AJ Styles is overrated.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagree

Sami Zayn is overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree.

We should wear our snoods!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> disagree
> 
> Phantom should stop talking about Maya Hawke


I just think she's neat.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree

Mankinis should be in this summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agree

Maya Hawe would be way cooler if her name were Mayan Hawke.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree

We need new slasher anti-heroes for this generation and to let the old slashers rest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure, I guess. I'd prefer a Gothic revival, though.

Vincent Price should be Halloween's Santa Claus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elvira was the best Horror Show host.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

regretable disagree Cryptkeeper was better

They should make a show like the wednesday show with a brady gal as the title character


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all ain't giving Zacherley his due. 










Agree. Give Marcia a werewolf girlfriend. 

Everyone here should have a merry Christmas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Agree

The Munsters were spookier than The Addams Family.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

disagree munsters were too try hard imo

columbo was a better detective than Monk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Agree

Inspector Gadget was a better Inspector than Clouseau.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know, man. We're talking about Sellers here.

I need this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Agree plus Sellers is def. the best.

The 1985 reboot of The Twilight Zone tv series is underrated.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

agree though I dont really think its horrible

Tales from the darkside is under-rated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's perfectly rated. 

They ought to reboot The Jetsons.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Agree

deep voices are neat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agree especially in music

Sausage is a better breakfast meat than bacon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're talking about sausage patties I like them and bacon equally (even though i go for a certain brand with both). If you're talking about the other sausage I have never tried those so bacon wins there.

Maryse is hotter than any female currently in wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disagree. Many provably think so but my tastes are different.

Stringer Bell is a better character than Luther?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Disagree, Stringer sooked ass

Steve urkel shouldve picked Myra


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed. Myra loved Steve for who he was and was also much more interesting than Laura. I honestly don't see a reason to root for Steve and Laura to be together in the first place.

Night Court doesn't need to be revived


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Harry Anderson was that character. You can't just teach some random actor a few card tricks.

When I was a magician, I lovingly stole from Anderson. He was one of the greats. I still can't believe he's gone.

The Outer Limits had better monsters than The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agreed, but mostly cuz outer limits was more advanced.

Vincent Price was the biggest wasted guest star on any columbo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IDK but they used Johnny Cash great.

Falling Skies was better than Revolution.


----------

